# NJOY'S HAIR CONCOTION CHALLENGE



## BadMamaJama (Aug 19, 2012)

*NJOY'S HAIR CONCOTION CHALLENGE 2012*

*Sept 1 -Dec 31  4 month challenge*
*Sept 1 - Feb 28 6 month challenge*

*Here are Njoy's original ingredients:*

1 heaping tsp Sublimed Sulfur Powder
4 oz Organic Jojoba Oil
2 oz Jamaican Black Castor Oil
2 oz Organic Extra Virgin Olive Oil(EVOO)
4-5 drops Rosemary Oil
4-5 drops Peppermint 

*Here is a slightly different version used by PinkSunshine77:*

1 TSP of Sublimed sulfur
6 oz of JBCO
2 Oz of Grapeseed oil
2-4 drops of Sweet Almond Oil
2-4 drops of Peppermint Oil
2-4 drops of Lavendar Oil'
2-4 drops of Tea Tree Oil

*You can sub oils if you like, but you must use 8oz of carrier oil.  

*PLEASE DO A THANKS IF YOU ARE IN!*

*Please share the following:*
Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month?
Which will be in your mixture?
If different, show your recipe
Starting pic
If relaxed, how many weeks post?

NJoy and PinkSunshine77 please give any advice since you guys have used it already

*Participants:*

1CrownNglory
 2sweetnsugarland 
 Ajna 
 Atdow71
 baddison 
blackeyes31626 
 Bnster 
 Camille322
 CaramelLites 
 cynd 
 DanceOnTheSkylines
 deijha 
DRJones 
 Evo-ny 
 felic1
  futureapl  
GANicole 
 greenandchic 
 HairPleezeGrow 
 ilong
JaszyFaye 
 jerseyhaircare
  KaramelDiva1978 
 Kdiamond19 
kim1006 
LightEyedMami 
 longhairdreaming 
 Lynnerie 
mami2010 
 MrsMelodyV 
 Ms. Tiki 
 NaeChail
 napbella 
 naturalnewb
  NJoy 
nlv 
okange76 
 Onhergrind09 
 petitefille  
PinkSunshine77 
QueenAmaka 
 Relentless 
 shynewbie 
 SqrpioQutie 
sweetcapri  
TopShelf  
wheresthehair  
xomonaijax 
xu93texas 
yaya24  
yora88


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 19, 2012)

Ill join.

Im in for 6months, Ill be using Njoy's mix because i have most of it already, Ill come back and post a starting pic on Sept 1 because that is when Im going to relax again. Currently im 2 weeks post.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 19, 2012)

Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month? *4 will take me to a 7 month stretch, but I'm going to take it day by day.  *
Which mixture will you use? * I'm not sure yet*
*If different, show your recipe*
1 tsp of SS
3oz of Jojoba Oil
3oz of Castor 
2oz of Safflower
4-5 drops of rosemary
3 drops of peppermint
3 drops of tea trea


If relaxed, how many weeks post?  *Sep. 1 I will be 10 weeks post.  *
Starting Pic


----------



## longhairdreaming (Aug 19, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:
			
		

> Sept 1 -Dec 31  4 month challenge
> Sept 1 - Feb 1 6 month challenge
> 
> Here are Njoy's original ingredients:
> ...



I'm in!!! I'll do the 4 month challenge. I'll be back to post my starting pic Sept 1 when I take my twists out.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm in. I have time to get a few of the oils.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 19, 2012)

Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month? 6 month
Which mixture will you use? Neither I'm going to apply my MN directly to my scalp first then mix 1 tbsp of SS with castor oil/African pride/cocnut oil blend and apply that afterwards. Will be applying either daily or every other day!


----------



## Evo-ny (Aug 19, 2012)

Count me in for the 4 month challenge! If all goes well, I'll keep on going for the full six.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 19, 2012)

Aaaahhhhh yyyeeeaaahhh!!!! I'm in too!!! 






I'm claiming APL and hoping to be BSL by year end. Let's get it!!








Oh Imma try four month first and six month if everything works regarding desired progress.


----------



## Atdow71 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm in for 6 months and I'll be using NJoys mix because I have most o the ingredients.  I'll post a pic shortly.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm in!! This should be interesting since everyone will be using similar formulas. This challenge will help me to be consistent. When I use my sulfur oil every day I get excellent growth.

I'll post a starting pic closer to Sept. 1.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 19, 2012)

Heya!! I'm too excited for this challenge it's not even funny  I'm doing 6 months or more. Starting pics coming tonight after I take them. I just relaxed yesterday, did a flat iron this morning.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 19, 2012)

NJoy and PinkSunshine, how do you use it?  Like do you use once a week, or just before washing, or do you baggy?


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Aug 19, 2012)

Where can i get sublimed sulfur powder?


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 19, 2012)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> Where can i get sublimed sulfur powder?


 

It was found on Amazon and this is where I ordered it earlier today.
http://www.amazon.com/Humco-Sulfur-...id=1345409973&sr=1-1&keywords=sublimed+sulfur


----------



## cynd (Aug 19, 2012)

Great timing... my sulfur just arrived a couple of days ago. I'm definitely in for at least 4 months. Will post a picture as soon as I can but, here's what I'll be using several times a week:

1 tsp sublimed sulfur
4 oz jojoba oil
2 oz JBCO
1 oz grapeseed oil
1 oz avocado oil
5 drops peppermint
5 drops rosemary


----------



## napbella (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm in and I'll be using Njoy's mixture.


----------



## BW1 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm in for 4 months. I will be using NJoy's mix. I have question. Are we supposed to use it everyday or twice a week. I will add starting pic later.

Edited to add pics.

Starting pics:

Back/nape:



My stretched fro:



Front:



Side:


----------



## innerbeautyy (Aug 19, 2012)

Subbing....


----------



## NaeChail (Aug 19, 2012)

Holding my spot...back later


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ladies that use sulfer, what type jewelry do y'all wear? Are y'all concerned with tarnishing?


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 19, 2012)

scarcity21 said:


> Ladies that use sulfer, what type jewelry do y'all wear? Are y'all concerned with tarnishing?



I wear gold or silver with no problems. The key with sulfur oil is to make sure to apply and massage into the scalp. You should not have a lot of run-off. I apply mine in early evening so that by the time I go to sleep it will have time to fully absorb.

I learned the above by trial and error


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 19, 2012)

Im in!!!!
I'll be back with pictures and my mix before SEPT 1
I'm in for 6 months


----------



## ilong (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm in. I just have to use up my existing MTG/MN/Oil mix before I start. 

1. Using NJOY's mix
2. Doing the 6 month challenge
3. I'm in a sew in so I don't have a starting pic (will post one after I take down)
4. SL (based on July 27 take down and length check)
5. Natural
6. I'll Moisture, condition, Seal and baggy nightly 
7. Report in once weekly
8. Post an updated pic and report out on new growth, length at the 3 month mark (December 1)
9. Keep taking oral growth aids


----------



## ilong (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: NJOY'S HAIR CONCOTION CHALLENGE 2012*



BadMamaJama said:


> *Sept 1 -Dec 31 4 month challenge*
> *Sept 1 - Feb 1 6 month challenge*
> 
> *Here are Njoy's original ingredients:*
> ...


 

BadMama, NJOY or Pink - how often should we apply the mix.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 19, 2012)

ilong that's a good question.  
NJoy and PinkSunshine77 how often did you guys apply for best results?


----------



## ilong (Aug 19, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> I wear gold or silver with no problems. The key with sulfur oil is to make sure to apply and massage into the scalp. You should not have a lot of run-off. I apply mine in early evening so that by the time I go to sleep it will have time to fully absorb.
> 
> I learned the above by trial and error


 

QueenAmaka
I have ruined so many silver necklaces and earrings with sulfur use. I am glad you have been able to overcome.


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (Aug 19, 2012)

Add my name to the list.  I'll be using NJoy's recipe for the 4month challenge.

Will post pictures tomorrow.  Really excited can't wait!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 19, 2012)

Njoy's sulfur mix is one of the things that has gotten me to where I am now. So, it's only right that I use it to get my to HL. I'm in for 6 months. That should get me to almost HL or grazing.

Starting pics


----------



## SqrpioQutie (Aug 19, 2012)

i remember getting great growth when i used sulfur mixes before, so i'll try this... 

Please share the following:
Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month? - *6 months*
Which mixture will you use? - *i'll start with the original mixture and alter as necessary along the way*
Starting pic - *i'll add it by 9/1*
If relaxed, how many weeks post? - *i'm transitioning and currently 9.5 months post*


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 19, 2012)

@ MsTiki, did you use it exactly as she did?  How often did you use it?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Aug 19, 2012)

Is a sulfur mix drying? Just curious. Never tried so I'm wondering what it does to the hair if you're in braids, etc because even if you focus it on the scalp, you'll still get some on the hair.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 19, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:


> @ MsTiki, did you use it exactly as she did?  How often did you use it?



As for the mix, I did until I ran out of JBCO. Then I used regular castor oil. I applied it a min of 3 days a week b/c I also use MN. I always cover with a baggy. Some weeks I CO wash the next am and other I let it set for the week. Depends on how lazy I'm feeling


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 19, 2012)

luckiestdestiny



luckiestdestiny said:


> Is a sulfur mix drying? Just curious. Never tried so I'm wondering what it does to the hair if you're in braids, etc because even if you focus it on the scalp, you'll still get some on the hair.



Sulfur oils can be drying so when I use it I up my moisture. I typically will cowash a couple of times per week when using sulfur oil. The small amt that gets on my hair has never caused any problems.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 19, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:


> ilong that's a good question.
> NJoy and PinkSunshine77 how often did you guys apply for best results?



I am about to post pics, but I only use the oil 1-2x per week


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: NJOY'S HAIR CONCOTION CHALLENGE 2012*



ilong said:


> BadMama, NJOY or Pink - how often should we apply the mix.



I use mine only 1-2x per week and I still, am seeing results. Will I get more results using it daily? We shall see during this challenge


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 19, 2012)

scarcity21 said:


> Ladies that use sulfer, what type jewelry do y'all wear? Are y'all concerned with tarnishing?



I don't wear jewelry but you shouldn't be using so much oil that it's dripping down to your jewelry


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 19, 2012)

BW1 said:


> I'm in for 4 months. I will be using NJoy's mix. I have question. Are we supposed to use it everyday or twice a week. I will add starting pic later.



it's up to you. I believe on NJoy's blogs from what I've read she was using it daily along with her Vits she takes and got about an inch or more monthly but she could tell you better than me.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 19, 2012)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Heya!! I'm too excited for this challenge it's not even funny  I'm doing 6 months or more. Starting pics coming tonight after I take them. I just relaxed yesterday, did a flat iron this morning.









 May 2012 (when I started using Sulfur powder)
and these are from today.






 (8/19)






 (Flat Iron from 8/17)






 (8/19)


----------



## Kdiamond19 (Aug 19, 2012)

cynd said:
			
		

> Great timing... my sulfur just arrived a couple of days ago. I'm definitely in for at least 4 months. Will post a picture as soon as I can but, here's what I'll be using several times a week:
> 
> 1 tsp sublimed sulfur
> 4 oz jojoba oil
> ...



The mix above sounds like the closest to what I have in the house outside of the sulphur so I will follow.  I'll try the 4 month challenge (end date 12/31) and I will apply 2-3 times a week. Hopefully I will start 2013 with major hair improvements! My start pics are below:


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 20, 2012)

PinkSunshine77, did you find that using so much JBCO kept your hair moisturized?


----------



## freckledface (Aug 20, 2012)

Quick question I already said.id join the MN challenge buttt.... I really wanna try sulfur too. Do yall think it would be over kill?


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 20, 2012)

freckledface said:
			
		

> Quick question I already said.id join the MN challenge buttt.... I really wanna try sulfur too. Do yall think it would be over kill?



I don't think I'd mix sulfur with anything but a natural oil. I'm not sure of the adverse effects it might have


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm in .

*Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month?*
Probably the 6 month challenge

*Which mixture will you use?*
Njoy's

I'm natural.


----------



## cynd (Aug 20, 2012)

@Kdiamond19, I'm only going to use 1 oz each of the avocado oil and grapeseed oils (for a total of 8 oz of oils). There was a typo in my initial post. I switched those two for Njoy's olive oil because my hair doesn't like olive oil.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 20, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:
			
		

> PinkSunshine77, did you find that using so much JBCO kept your hair moisturized?



Not really, I always wash my hair the day I use the oil. I do notice that it leaves my hair ultra soft when I wash it out


----------



## NJoy (Aug 20, 2012)

'K. I'm in! I gots goals ta meet before I BC these ends.

I just want to add a few comments:

- A little goes a long way! Just starting out, you may be tempted to use more oil than necessary and believe me, you'll have an oil slick everywhere you go.  I use a nozzled bottle to add a little at a time to my scalp. After adding, massage that in well before moving on to the next area. Then an all over rubdown to make sure I've spread it over my entire scalp. I do this at night so, I add a baggy tied down with my scarf and then it's bedtime for me.

- You can order from your local pharmacy. They usually won't have it on the shelves. When you call, as for the pharmacy and ask them to order it for you. I did this with CVS and it came it overnight. Less than 5 bucks for a container, which lasts a good while.

- I started out with nightly use and daily cowashing. While transitioning, I switched to 1-2x a week, if I used it at all. (washing during transition wasn't always nice). I still got good growth by switching to 1-2x a week so, daily isn't necessary unless you just want to. I think the water in the shower also stimulates the scalp and I scalp massage in the shower to clean off the previous night's oiling.

- When using daily, I did scalp-only washes every few days, alternating between sls and non-sls poos to avoid build up. The focus is on my scalp and any run off is enough to address any oil that gets on the length. Another alternative is to do occassional acv rinses, focusing on the scalp, to remove build up. With this, I've never had build up issues or crazy dryness.

- You can switch up the oils for any scalp-friendly oils but keep the sulfur to oil ratio. Also, you can add a few drop of tea tree oil to the mix to help preserve the mix. Although, I've never had any problems with my mix going bad with continued use.

I can't wait to see everyone's progress! If we survive 12/21/12, we're gonna be some hair swanging ladies.  Wishing everyone wild success. Expect it!




BadMamaJama said:


> @NJoy and @PinkSunshine, how do you use it? Like do you use once a week, or just before washing, or do you baggy?


 
When I was first using it and documenting in 2010, I was using it daily and cowashing daily. I use it at night before bed and wear a baggy to bed to keep my pillows oil-free. Note: a little goes a long way or you'll have oil everywhere. 

I've been using it while transitioning 1-2x a week and I've still been getting good results. Exactly how good, I'm not sure because I've been trying not to manipulate my hair much. I will say that I'm 16 months post and my natural hair is at bsl the last time I checked. Not bad.




BadMamaJama said:


> @ilong that's a good question.
> @NJoy and @PinkSunshine77 how often did you guys apply for best results?


 
See my comments above.



luckiestdestiny said:


> Is a sulfur mix drying? Just curious. Never tried so I'm wondering what it does to the hair if you're in braids, etc because even if you focus it on the scalp, you'll still get some on the hair.


 
Sulfur is drying but I think baggying keeps my hair moist while using the sulfur.

As for braids and getting oil on your braids, I don't think it would be bad as long as you're keeping up your moisture game and avoiding build up by at least doing a scalp-only wash. The run off will also get the sulfur oil further down your braids. Disclaimer: Washing your braids often may make them fuzzy so, if you have a way of washing to keep the fuzz down, you may want to do that. Some use stocking caps or a braid net and then immediately tie your braids down to airdry after washing and then m&s your braids. Just a thought.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 20, 2012)

Excellent info NJoy thank you!!! Saving this to my computer!


----------



## baddison (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes!! I'll be joining, too for 4months! I need to get back to BSL after a wicked trim set me back to APL.    I will use NJoy 's recipe.  I will start off with applying 5 days per week, and cowashing at least twice a week, until December 15 (my next relaxer day!).


----------



## baddison (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: NJOY'S HAIR CONCOTION CHALLENGE 2012*

*Sept 1 -Dec 31 4 month challenge*

*Here are Njoy's original ingredients:*

1 heaping tsp Sublimed Sulfur Powder
4 oz Organic Jojoba Oil
2 oz Jamaican Black Castor Oil
2 oz Organic Extra Virgin Olive Oil(EVOO)
4-5 drops Rosemary Oil
4-5 drops Peppermint 


*Please share the following:*
Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month? *4 months*
Which mixture will you use? *I will use NJOY's recipe, at least 5x's per week*
If different, show your recipe
Starting pic *(coming soon)*
If relaxed, how many weeks post? *currenly only 12hours post relaxer*


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 20, 2012)

bump!!!!!!!!!! for new challengers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## getoffmylawn (Aug 20, 2012)

So this is just like a dc? Does it leave a bad scent?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Aug 20, 2012)

getoffmylawn said:


> So this is just like a dc? Does it leave a bad scent?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using LHCF


 
Not really like a DC since the focus is on getting the mix onto the scalp and into the follicles. So, after an appropriate amount of time to absorb, you can wash the rest off. 

There may be a faint scent, depending on what's in your mix and how sensitive your nose is. It's not at all close to something like mtg. Using EO's help mask any scent that you may smell.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 20, 2012)

Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month? *6 months*
Which mixture will you use? *HTGE + 1 heaping TSP of sublimed sulphur + a few drops of eucalyptus oil b/c of how it helps strengthen hair emerging from the scalp*
Pics of my mostly damp hair.


----------



## freckledface (Aug 20, 2012)

Im stalking this thread for now. you ladies are really killing my pockets lol


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 20, 2012)

I wonder if I should/could mix it with the rest of my HTGE...


----------



## 1CrownNglory (Aug 20, 2012)

I will use NJoy's mixture with added MN for 6 months.
To OP, shouldn't the end date, for 6 months, be Feb 28th?  Feb 1st is only 5 months.


Will post starting picture September 1st...


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 20, 2012)

@greenandchic-- I have been using the HTGE mixed with sulfur for the past 3 weeks.
I def have growth from the added sublimed sulfur ++ there is absolutely no sulfur smell.

All I smell is my pound cake oil. lol


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 20, 2012)

yaya24 what is htge?


----------



## 25Nona (Aug 20, 2012)

Question ladies, with using this I guess it is safe to say that you will be protective styling for the duration of the challenge. I ask because with the frequent co washing and nightly bagging it seem almost impossible to wear you hair straight....is this the case?


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 20, 2012)

@bign_17 I'm trying to stretch until Dec.  We'll see how that goes, but yes, I'll def be ps'ing.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 20, 2012)

BadMamaJama


BadMamaJama said:


> @bign_17 I'm trying to stretch until Dec.  We'll see how that goes, but yes, I'll def be ps'ing.



I'm tryna stretch til December too! Maybe we can be stretch buddies?


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 20, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:


> @yaya24 what is htge?



@BadMamaJama Hair Trigger Growth Elixir - There's a thread about it here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=613021 



yaya24 said:


> @greenandchic-- I have been using the HTGE mixed with sulfur for the past 3 weeks.
> I def have growth from the added sublimed sulfur ++ there is absolutely no smell.
> 
> All I smell is my pound cake oil. lol



yaya24

Cool! I may try the rest of what I have in place of JBCO...


----------



## futureapl (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: NJOY'S HAIR CONCOTION CHALLENGE 2012*

I will be using njoy's formula for 4 months. I just bought the oils today and ordered the sulfur. Cant :wait! I'm 2 Weeks post.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 20, 2012)

Ms. Tiki, did you find the reg castor oil just as good as the JBCO?  I'm trying to stop ordering so many things online.


----------



## missyanne (Aug 20, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:


> @Ms. Tiki, did you find the reg castor oil just as good as the JBCO?  I'm trying to stop ordering so many things online.




I have a huge bottle of regular castor oil, I would also like to know if it's as effective as JBCO or Haitian Castor oil.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 20, 2012)

bign__17 said:


> Question ladies, with using this I guess it is safe to say that you will be protective styling for the duration of the challenge. I ask because with the frequent co washing and nightly bagging it seem almost impossible to wear you hair straight....is this the case?



I don't baggy and I wash my hair the same day I use it. So I use it in the morning, and that night will wash it out. I only use it 2x weekly so not too bad and if I'm wearing my hair straight, I don't use it that week until I'm ready to wash it.


----------



## Evo-ny (Aug 20, 2012)

Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month?
*4 month challenge, I'm stretching my relaxer for this but it will put me at 7 months post. *

Which mixture will you use?
*NJoys, tweaked.*

If different, show your recipe
*Unless I can find some JBCO in town, I'll just be using dark or regular castor oil.*

If relaxed, how many weeks post?
*3 months, texlaxed*

I'm currently in between APL and BSL, texlaxed. Hopefully my sulfur makes it across the border in time for the challenge. I'm planning on using the concoction every second day, alternating between that and my moisturizing/sealing. I'll do a shampoo & dc every 4-5 days. 

I've just started taking MSM, I'm in a running program, upping my protein, drinking plenty of water, hiding my hair by PSing, and I am strictly no heat until this is over! I'm going ALL OUT! I wanna see my hair do this:


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm in!

I'll be doing the 6 month challenge and using NJoy's recipe.
I'm newly natural (TWA),  so I'll be applying every night and co washing every day.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 21, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:


> did you find the reg castor oil just as good as the JBCO?  I'm trying to stop ordering so many things online.





missyanne said:


> I have a huge bottle of regular castor oil, I would also like to know if it's as effective as JBCO or Haitian Castor oil.



@BadMamaJama and @missyanne   The regular castor oil work just as well as the JBCO. I've repurchased the reg castor but not the JBCO. I also use it to seal and on my edges.


----------



## xomonaijax (Aug 21, 2012)

This is great timing. I will be PS doing this time.

Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month? 6 month

Which mixture will you use?

If different, show your recipe

1 heaping tsp Sublimed Sulfur Powder
2 oz Organic Jojoba Oil
4 oz Jamaican Black Castor Oil
2 oz Organic Extra Virgin Olive Oil(EVOO)
4-5 drops Rosemary Oil
4-5 drops Peppermint 
2-4 drops of Tea Tree Oil

I will apply at least 3 times a wk.

Starting pic

Will post later next week once I trim my hair.

If relaxed, how many weeks post? Natural 2 yrs 4 months. (9 month transition)


----------



## xomonaijax (Aug 21, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:


> Ms. Tiki, did you find the reg castor oil just as good as the JBCO?  I'm trying to stop ordering so many things online.


It is just as good. I have not used it for a long time so that is why I am using it in my mix.


----------



## petitefille (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm new to posting in the forums but I would like to join this challenge. I don't have sulphur yet and don't know where to find it (I live in Canada and shipping is ridiculous) so I'm going to try a few drug stores and see if I can find it. I'm currently in a sew-in but plan to switch to a wig with braids underneath.

*Please share the following:*
Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month? I will do 4 months and if it goes well, continue for 6.
Which mixture will you use? I will use Njoy's recipe.
If different, show your recipe: I will substitute rosemary oil for lavender oil.
Starting pic: I started a thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=638995
If relaxed, how many weeks post? I'm natural.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 21, 2012)

Ms. Tiki, Did you use 2oz amount of castor oil?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 21, 2012)

BadMamaJama Yes, I mix the recipe according to Njoy's even with the reg castor oil


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 21, 2012)

I am really disappointed in Whl Foods price of jojoba oil and their lack of rosemary and pepprmint. Shld I try Vitamin Shoppe or another herbal chain? Anyone ordering online with decent prices?

TIA


----------



## Evo-ny (Aug 21, 2012)

petitefille said:
			
		

> I don't have sulphur yet and don't know where to find it (I live in Canada and shipping is ridiculous)



I couldn't find it anywhere, caved in and paid full price for shipping. ;_;


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 21, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 Amazon actually has some decent prices for essential oils.  I think it comes out to about $6 including shipping.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 21, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:
			
		

> KaramelDiva1978 Amazon actually has some decent prices for essential oils.  I think it comes out to about $6 including shipping.



Is there a particular vendor you use?


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 21, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 no.  I've just ordered some eo's off of Amazon in the past because I didn't want to spend more money ordering other things I didn't need from other sites.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 21, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I am really disappointed in Whl Foods price of jojoba oil and their lack of rosemary and pepprmint. Shld I try Vitamin Shoppe or another herbal chain? Anyone ordering online with decent prices?
> 
> TIA



I got all of my EOs from GNC.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 21, 2012)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I got all of my EOs from GNC.



Good looking out!  Since starting my hj, I've been spending a lot of money on hair products.  Add in the shipping and it's ridiculous.  I'm so over ordering online.


----------



## petitefille (Aug 22, 2012)

Evo-ny said:


> I couldn't find it anywhere, caved in and paid full price for shipping. ;_;


 
Oh no!!! I wish you would have waited so that I could tell you I went to the pharmacy in Metro and they ordered it for me. It was $5.99. But they called it "Sublimed Atlas"---I'm assuming that's the brand? She couldn't guarantee that that was what I was looking for because it didn't say "sulfur" but I figured it was cheap enough that I wouldn't mind if it was the wrong thing. I asked for it yesterday and they said it should get in by tomorrow. I went to Shopper's Drug Mart also but I could tell the pharmacist didn't want to be bothered to order it for me. I'll let you know when I get it.


----------



## Evo-ny (Aug 22, 2012)

Aww, we don't have metro stores here. A lot of the independent pharmacies have been swallowed up by the chain grocery stores. I tried a Rexall pharmacy and no luck. Shoppers always gives me the stinkeye too!


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 22, 2012)

Evo-ny said:


> Aww, we don't have metro stores here. A lot of the independent pharmacies have been swallowed up by the chain grocery stores. I tried a Rexall pharmacy and no luck. Shoppers always gives me the stinkeye too!




Did you try a compound pharmacy?  They are almost always indie.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 22, 2012)

Let me just suggest that you ladies DO NOT use coconut oil.  I found that the sulfur/coconut oil mix is what produced a really horrible smell.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 22, 2012)

HappilyLiberal said:
			
		

> Let me just suggest that you ladies DO NOT use coconut oil.  I found that the sulfur/coconut oil mix is what produced a really horrible smell.



Yikes! Thank you!


----------



## yora88 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just ordered some sulfur. Should be here in time to start the challenge.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm tempted to start back with my oil this week but I just relaxed and flat ironed and darn it, I'm trying to preserve this sleekness a couple of days .


----------



## Evo-ny (Aug 22, 2012)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Let me just suggest that you ladies DO NOT use coconut oil.  I found that the sulfur/coconut oil mix is what produced a really horrible smell.



Seriously?  Coconut oil is one of my staples in sealing.


----------



## petitefille (Aug 22, 2012)

Evo-ny said:


> Aww, we don't have metro stores here. A lot of the independent pharmacies have been swallowed up by the chain grocery stores. I tried a Rexall pharmacy and no luck. Shoppers always gives me the stinkeye too!


 
It used to be called A&P, I don't know if you have those?

Try a pharmacy in any other grocery store. I think Sobey's and Fortino's have a pharmacy too, if there's one in your area.


----------



## 25Nona (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks ladies for the responses. I think I can give it a try if I approach it the way pinkunshine77 does. I was unsure because I wasn't sure if I could protective style for 4-6 mos straight, but since now I have options I think I can deal.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm in, as soon as I get everything I need by Sunday!  My concoction will be:

1 heaping tbps of Sublimed sulfur
6 oz of JBCO
2 oz of Hemp Seed oil
2 oz of Olive Oil
2-4 drops of Peppermint Oil
2-4 drops of Lavender Oil
2-4 drops of Clary Sage Oil
2-4 drops of Sage Oil
2-4 drops of Rosemary Oil
2-4 drops of Red Thyme Oil
2-4 drops of Cedar Wood Oil


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 22, 2012)

bign__17 said:


> Thanks ladies for the responses. I think I can give it a try if I approach it the way pinkunshine77 does. I was unsure because I wasn't sure if I could protective style for 4-6 mos straight, but since now I have options I think I can deal.



 I can't imagine trying to style it so on your days off, you could put it on say, early in the morning, and then that night wash it out, then the rest of the week your hair is free so to speak. Thats the only way I've been able to manage. I tried baggying in the past, and my hair just doesn't like it. I might try it again,but only 2x or less weekly.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Aug 22, 2012)

Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month?
~ I'm doing the 4 month challenge.
Which mixture will you use?
~ I'll use Njoy's recipe with one exception. Regular organic castor oil instead of jbco.
If relaxed, how many weeks post?
~I can't figure out where I stand on relaxing. I'm 5 Weeks post right now. I'll just relax when I feel like it or keep transitioning if that works. Consider me an extreme work in progress.  

I have everything except my castor oil and sulfur and
the pharmacy will have them tomorrow! Let's do this guys! Can you tell how excited I am?


----------



## SqrpioQutie (Aug 22, 2012)

i just ordered my sulfur... unfortunately, the pharmacies i called wouldn't order it... luckily, i got free shipping so i guess it worked out...


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## 25Nona (Aug 22, 2012)

Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month? I am going to attempt the 4 mos challenge. 
Which mixture will you use? NJoy's mix

If relaxed, how many weeks post? Sep. 1 I will be 5 and 1/2 weeks post

Will post starting pic b/4 Sept 1


----------



## 25Nona (Aug 22, 2012)

I already have another question for you ladies. I am relaxed and my schedule is to relax the week of October 29 can I relax with this challenge, using the rule of thumb to stop using it about 7 days prior and nothing for 7 days after I relax.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 22, 2012)

bign__17 said:


> I already have another question for you ladies. I am relaxed and my schedule is to relax the week of October 29 can I relax with this challenge, using the rule of thumb to stop using it about 7 days prior and nothing for 7 days after I relax.



you got it correct


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 22, 2012)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I'm tempted to start back with my oil this week but I just relaxed and flat ironed and darn it, I'm trying to preserve this sleekness a couple of days .


 
I thought it was just me!!!  I'm ready to start too!!  And don't have sulphur in yet or powder the first  .......I need to calm my behind down!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 22, 2012)

bign__17 said:


> I already have another question for you ladies. I am relaxed and my schedule is to relax the week of October 29 can I relax with this challenge, using the rule of thumb to stop using it about 7 days prior and nothing for 7 days after I relax.


 

I'm glad you mentioned this, I didn't know anything about a 7 day before or after relaxer rule.  Is there some awful reaction with sulphur and the relaxer chemical?  This is news to me.


----------



## 25Nona (Aug 23, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I'm glad you mentioned this, I didn't know anything about a 7 day before or after relaxer rule.  Is there some awful reaction with sulphur and the relaxer chemical?  This is news to me.



Yes from what I am learning it is important to give your scalp a break before and after any chemical process when using growth aids.  This give the scalp time to level out to normal and help to prevent any irritation. I am sure some of the other ladies who are more knowledgeable in this area will pop in and provide more detail.


----------



## baddison (Aug 23, 2012)

JulietWhiskey said:


> I'm in, as soon as I get everything I need by Sunday! My concoction will be:
> 
> 1 heaping *tbps* of Sublimed sulfur
> 6 oz of JBCO
> ...


 
Just a question for clarification....does the recipe call for *TSP (teaspoon)* or *TBSP (tablespoon)*. Sulfur is no joking matter, and I wouldnt want ill effects from using too much as often as we plan on using it??

@NJoy, PinkSunshine77, anyone??erplexed


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 23, 2012)

baddison 1 TSP (teaspoon), refer to the first post in this thread, 1 TBSP is wayyyyyy tooo much!


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 23, 2012)

greenandchic, I've been using HTGE + Sulphur for the past 6 month and have had no I'll effects and it's significantly helped fill in my edges. I ordered a 32 oz bottle and I have about 1/5th left, it's the pound cake scented one.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 23, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> @greenandchic, I've been using HTGE + Sulphur for the past 6 month and have had no I'll effects and it's significantly helped fill in my edges. I ordered a 32 oz bottle and I have about 1/5th left, it's the pound cake scented one.




Thanks for the feedback!

Do you dilute it with other oils, or do you use the HTGE straight with the sulfur?


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 23, 2012)

greenandchic, I used it straight for three months, and then the past 3 months I've added other essential oils or other oils to it that HTGE didn't contain like peppermint oil, rosemary,  emu oil, ect.  Every time that I refill my 6oz bottle, I change the formula slightly, but I only add in a few drops of each essential oils in order to insure that I have a good essential oil to carrier oil ratio.


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: NJOY'S HAIR CONCOTION CHALLENGE 2012*

NJoy already knows I was going to be trying her recipe. It will be fun to have other people to compare progress and massage techniques with .

Where are you all getting your organic jojoba oil from?



BadMamaJama said:


> *Please share the following:*
> *Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month?*
> _6 months
> _
> ...


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Aug 23, 2012)

I got my organic jojoba oil from a local natural foods Co-op. I also saw it online at vitacost. I'd be more than happy to send you a friend link so we both can save $10. This pj-ism adds up, lol.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Aug 24, 2012)

I have all my ingredients now! It's all marinating at home getting ready for Sept 1st.


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 24, 2012)

I am in. I will post a pic later


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 24, 2012)

PinkSunshine77 said:
			
		

> I got all of my EOs from GNC.



Great suggestion!!! I just got mine from GNC too. I'm ready right now. Headed to Sallys for an applicator bottle. Whoop whoop!!!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 24, 2012)

[USER=42147 said:
			
		

> bign__17[/USER] ;16684079]Yes from what I am learning it is important to give your scalp a break before and after any chemical process when using growth aids.  This give the scalp time to level out to normal and help to prevent any irritation. I am sure some of the other ladies who are more knowledgeable in this area will pop in and provide more detail.





			
				 [USER=31551 said:
			
		

> KaramelDiva1978[/USER] ;16681711]I'm glad you mentioned this, I didn't know anything about a 7 day before or after relaxer rule.  Is there some awful reaction with sulphur and the relaxer chemical?  This is news to me.



I made the mistake of relaxing without waiting the full 7 days and my head was :burning: Make sure that the sulfur has been washed from your scalp/hair at least 7 days prior to a relaxer.  It is not sufficient to simply stop using sulfur for 7 days.  Some people actually suggest waiting 2 weeks but I find that 7 days is sufficient.  Hope this helps.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 24, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:
			
		

> I made the mistake of relaxing without waiting the full 7 days and my head was :burning: Make sure that the sulfur has been washed from your scalp/hair at least 7 days prior to a relaxer.  It is not sufficient to simply stop using sulfur for 7 days.  Some people actually suggest waiting 2 weeks but I find that 7 days is sufficient.  Hope this helps.



It is helpful. Thank you! The instructions from Liquid Gold say wait two weeks before using sulphur and after for the relaxer. I am going to use liquid gold on my daughter's scalp.


----------



## 25Nona (Aug 24, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> I made the mistake of relaxing without waiting the full 7 days and my head was :burning: Make sure that the sulfur has been washed from your scalp/hair at least 7 days prior to a relaxer.  It is not sufficient to simply stop using sulfur for 7 days.  Some people actually suggest waiting 2 weeks but I find that 7 days is sufficient.  Hope this helps.



Wow, the thank button wasn't enough. Thanks! Because I know I would have been that person who would not have washed it out!


----------



## Cassie6 (Aug 24, 2012)

Do you apply this just to your scalp ?


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 24, 2012)

Cassie6, yes.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 24, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> I made the mistake of relaxing without waiting the full 7 days and my head was :burning: Make sure that the sulfur has been washed from your scalp/hair at least 7 days prior to a relaxer.  It is not sufficient to simply stop using sulfur for 7 days.  Some people actually suggest waiting 2 weeks but I find that 7 days is sufficient.  Hope this helps.



Do we have to wait a certain amount of time after relaxing?


----------



## Cassie6 (Aug 24, 2012)

I know this may be a silly question but I'm new and I'm not sure if this is just a scalp treatment or something you apply to your whole head .


----------



## Cassie6 (Aug 24, 2012)

@ BadMamaJama Thank you .


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 24, 2012)

BadMamaJama


BadMamaJama said:


> Do we have to wait a certain amount of time after relaxing?



Most say 2 weeks after a relaxer but I use after 1 week (7 days). If you are new to sulfur oil I would start at 2 weeks. 

Cassie6


Cassie6 said:


> I know this may be a silly question but I'm new and I'm not sure if this is just a scalp treatment or something you apply to your whole head .



Scalp Treatment Only.  If you have a bottle with a nozzle-like applicator it makes application easier.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 24, 2012)

Evo-ny said:


> Seriously?  Coconut oil is one of my staples in sealing.




I am not a closet chemist, so I have no idea what caused it.  But I was using the moe's growth oil with added sulfur and it was just fine.  The second time I made a batch I added coconut oil to it and it stunk to high heaven!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 24, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> *I made the mistake of relaxing without waiting the full 7 days and my head was* :burning: Make sure that the sulfur has been washed from your scalp/hair at least 7 days prior to a relaxer.  It is not sufficient to simply stop using sulfur for 7 days.  Some people actually suggest waiting 2 weeks but I find that 7 days is sufficient.  Hope this helps.




This needed to be emphasized!!!!!  That :burning: :burning: :burning: is no JOKE from a failure to wash the sulfur mix out before relaxing!!!!


----------



## Bnster (Aug 24, 2012)

You know what I am in. I'm not in any challenges this year and this will encourage me to really care for my nape and temple areas that I want to full out.  

I'll do the 4 months. I now have to go and get the missing ingredients.

Thanks!


----------



## Evo-ny (Aug 24, 2012)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I am not a closet chemist, so I have no idea what caused it.  But I was using the moe's growth oil with added sulfur and it was just fine.  The second time I made a batch I added coconut oil to it and it stunk to high heaven!



Thanks for the heads up! I'm going to put aside my remaining coconut oil for now and pick up something else. Even though I wouldn't be adding it to the mix directly, I'd rather not take the chance!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Aug 25, 2012)

Can MSM be substituted for sublimed sulfur?  I need to use up the products I already have before I buy anything else.

ETA:  I just did some research on dherbs.com and found that MSM is safer to use than sublimed sulfur.  I will join this challenge and use N'Joy's recipe, but substitute MSM.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 25, 2012)

newgrowth15, using msm will make it a different mix, but it will be interesting to see what kind of growth you get.


----------



## Evo-ny (Aug 25, 2012)

I think I'll make an MSM batch tonight, just in case my sulfur doesn't make it in time.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 25, 2012)

Still waiting on my sulfur to come!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm in. I just picked up my essential oils today.


----------



## felic1 (Aug 25, 2012)

I ordered peppermint oil from Amazon. I ordered some Tea Tree oil from Mountain Rose Herbs but it is organic and sort of expensive. I do not own any organic jojoba oil. I do have some lightweight and heavy weight Hair Trigger Growth Elixir. I am going to end up joining this challenge.


----------



## felic1 (Aug 25, 2012)

I want to join! I will start with my Marie Dean Argan oil blend. It has argan, olive, jojoba,castor,vitamin e, aloe extract, rosemary oil extract and tea tree essential oil. I will use 1 tsp of sulfur in my mix. I like the thought of using ceramide oils with the sulfur. I have some sengalese twists and want to especially apply oil to the base of the twists to keep them soft.I have the sulfur and some applicator bottles.I will do the 6 month challenge. I am inching up to APL and my next length check and trim is around Christmas. I think that I will use this recipe:

1tsp sulfur
2 oz hempseed oil
6oz marie dean argan oil blend
5 drops tea tree oil (eo)
5 drops peppermint oil (eo)
3 drops eucalyptus oil (eo)


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 25, 2012)

The batch I've been using since May is almost done. Looks like I'll have a fresh batch for September. I just did a fresh relax though so um..im enjoying my straight, flowing hair and am not feeling putting that heavy oil on my hair right this moment. Eh, maybe next week.


----------



## CaramelLites (Aug 25, 2012)

I wanna join. 6 mth challenge for me. I'm not a mixtress so I'm going to purchase this http://www.liquidgoldhairproducts.com/hair-products/prod1

Before pic to come later.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 25, 2012)

felic1 said:


> I ordered peppermint oil from Amazon. I ordered some Tea Tree oil from Mountain Rose Herbs but it is organic and sort of expensive. I do not own any organic jojoba oil. I do have some lightweight and heavy weight Hair Trigger Growth Elixir. I am going to end up joining this challenge.


felic1, just list what your final mix will be that way if you have crazy growth we know this is the best mix.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 26, 2012)

I made my mix tonight in preparation for the start of the challenge

1 tsp sulfur
4 oz HTGE - It how much I had left (vanilla pound cake scent)
2 oz castor oil
2 oz carrot oil (I read it was good for hair growth)
2 oz olive oi
4 drops rosemary oil

How often do we apply this to our scalp? HTGE is 2x day, but with the sulfur is it less?


----------



## baddison (Aug 26, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> Still waiting on my sulfur to come!



Me too. Ordered mine from Amazon..... should get here soon.


----------



## Cassie6 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey guys newbie here .What can kind of moisturizer and oil should I use in the rest of my hair . And how often should I co wash ? What conditioner should use to co wash ?  Thanks in advance .


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 26, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> I made my mix tonight in preparation for the start of the challenge
> 
> 1 tsp sulfur
> 4 oz HTGE - It how much I had left (vanilla pound cake scent)
> ...


 
Yes, the sulfur makes it stronger.  Most people are using it 3-4 times a week.  A girl on Youtube used it daily and it caused some shedding, but she says this was because of the aggressiveness of hair growth and considered "normal".




baddison said:


> Me too. Ordered mine from Amazon..... should get here soon.


 
Ditto!  I received a message on Wednesday that mine had been shipped so I hope that it comes by Monday or Tuesday.



Cassie6 said:


> Hey guys newbie here .What can kind of moisturizer and oil should I use in the rest of my hair . And how often should I co wash ? What conditioner should use to co wash ? Thanks in advance .


 
The moisturizer and oil that you use on the rest of your hair is your choice.  And if you look at some of the threads about moisture and sealing on here, you will see that it is by trial and error that we have found what works for our hair.  You will have to see how your hair responds to various types of moisturizers and oils.  The same goes for the conditioner you use to co-wash.  If you are natural or relaxed that also makes a difference in how your hair will respond.

For starters does your hair like thick, creamy or thinner, water based products?  Does it do better with light or heavy oils?  Once you know the consistency your hair likes, you will know where to start to try to find staples.  Hope that helps and welcome!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 26, 2012)

My starting photo taken 2 days ago:


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 26, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:
			
		

> My starting photo taken 2 days ago:



Are you using liquid gold hair growth oil? You have a great starting length!!!


----------



## JaszyFaye (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm in!! I be using a mixture of NJoy's and PinkSunshine77's mix for 6 months. APL has been calling my name for the longest and I'm ready to answer so hopefully this will get me there.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 26, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> I made my mix tonight in preparation for the start of the challenge
> 
> 1 tsp sulfur
> 4 oz HTGE - It how much I had left (vanilla pound cake scent)
> ...



as much as you'd like. I use it 1-2x weekly. NJoy was using it daily at one point.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 26, 2012)

Quick question ladies? Do we rinse it out from the scalp daily???


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 26, 2012)

I ordered my sulfur powder today and it will be in tomorrow.  I'll be making my mixture this week.  

I'll be using:
1/2 tsp of sulfur powder
2oz Jojoba oil
2oz JBCO
2oz Bee Mine Growth serum(this contains sulfur as well)
4-5 drops of rosemary oil
4-5 drops of peppermint oil
3-4 drops of eucalyptus oil


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 26, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Are you using liquid gold hair growth oil? You have a great starting length!!!



Yep! I call it my miracle product   I always get great results when I use it consistently.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 26, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Quick question ladies? Do we rinse it out from the scalp daily???



When I use it, I always wash my hair the same day. I don't think you necessarily have to wash it out, but with the smell and mess, you may want to.


----------



## petitefille (Aug 26, 2012)

I made my concoction while a little drunk and somehow read the recipe wrong (and ran out of castor and jojoba oils). Can someone tell me if this is okay?

1 heaping tsp sulfur
3 oz castor oil
2 oz jojoba oil
3 oz extra virgin olive oil
5 drops lavender oil
5 drops peppermint oil

My hair is in cornrows under a wig and I applied it for the first time tonight.


----------



## Ajna (Aug 27, 2012)

I am in. I think I will try for the 4 month challenge and if it goes well I may extend to six months.

I will alter my recipe a bit:

1 tsp Sublimed Sulfer
3oz Jojoba Oil
3oz Emu Oil
3oz Jamaican Black Castor Oil
4 drops of Vit E
3 drops of Peppermint EO
3 drops of Lavendar EO
4 drops of Tea Tree EO

I guess I will apply it 2-3 times a week

I hope it is ok for me to post my starting pics a bit later but I am going to cut about an inch and a half off my hair on the 7th


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 27, 2012)

petitefille said:


> I made my concoction while a little drunk and somehow read the recipe wrong (and ran out of castor and jojoba oils). Can someone tell me if this is okay?
> 
> 1 heaping tsp sulfur
> 3 oz castor oil
> ...



As long as you have 8oz of carrier oil you're good!


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 27, 2012)

*My mix:*
Hair Trigger Growth Elixir
JBCO
Apricot oil
1 tspn sulfur
10 drops peppermint oil


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 27, 2012)

not gonna lie, I just washed DC'd my hair, and right before washing, applied the remainder of my old oil mix about 3 oz :/ way too much but hey, I want a fresh batch for September


----------



## cynd (Aug 27, 2012)

PinkSunshine77, about how long do you normally leave the mix on your scalp before washing it out?  Thanks.


----------



## SqrpioQutie (Aug 27, 2012)

i am PSYCHED!!!!.... i was checking and i don't see where my online order has been received shipped or nothing, so i decided to try to find an independent pharmacy in the local area and lo and behold, i found on the first try and she ordered it for me and i get to get it tomorrow YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 27, 2012)

cynd said:
			
		

> PinkSunshine77, about how long do you normally leave the mix on your scalp before washing it out?  Thanks.



I usually will put it on my hair in the morning, around 9am and I won't wash it out until 3 or 4pm. I wrote Njoy on her site and she said as long as it is on long enough to penetrate your scalp ( I believe she said 3 or 4 hrs, I'd have to go look at the email) then its fine to wash out


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 27, 2012)

My sulfur came in today!!! Woop woop!! Sssoooo ready to get this started!!


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 27, 2012)

I have my mix sitting and waiting for saturday!! If it wasnt for the relaxer I just put in I would cheat and start early


----------



## MsEveMarie (Aug 27, 2012)

Do any of all yall strain the sulphur out? I've tried the sulphur mix most of last year and recently revisited last month. I love it but the sulphur powder keeps getting clogged in the spout of my oil bottle. Do you think if I let it sit then strain it out, I'll loose the effect of the sulphur? Or will it still be beneficial?


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 27, 2012)

MsEveMarie said:
			
		

> Do any of all yall strain the sulphur out? I've tried the sulphur mix most of last year and recently revisited last month. I love it but the sulphur powder keeps getting clogged in the spout of my oil bottle. Do you think if I let it sit then strain it out, I'll loose the effect of the sulphur? Or will it still be beneficial?



I had the same issue today so I plan on cutting the nozzle a little bigger. I'm not sure but I would think that straining it would defeat the purpose of having the Sulfur in the mix. Sulfur will never completely mix and combine permanently with your oil mix.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 27, 2012)

LexiDior said:
			
		

> I have my mix sitting and waiting for saturday!! If it wasnt for the relaxer I just put in I would cheat and start early



Ditto. Feeling u


----------



## Cassie6 (Aug 27, 2012)

I was thinking about adding a pinch of cayenne pepper . Good or bad idea ?


----------



## MsEveMarie (Aug 27, 2012)

Cassie6 said:


> I was thinking about adding a pinch of cayenne pepper . Good or bad idea ?



Good! I did this to my last mix and it felt great on my scalp!


----------



## MsEveMarie (Aug 27, 2012)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I had the same issue today so I plan on cutting the nozzle a little bigger. I'm not sure but I would think that straining it would defeat the purpose of having the Sulfur in the mix. Sulfur will never completely mix and combine permanently with your oil mix.



I messed up like 3 bottles doing that (trying to cut in different sizes/at different angles) lol...all it does is causes more of the oil to come out onto my scalp (too much). Which also causes me to go through the oil quicker...


----------



## kim1006 (Aug 27, 2012)

Can you sleep with the mixture in your hair or should you wash before bed?  Also, can you wear in your hair all day -- co-wash and go?

TIA


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 27, 2012)

MsEveMarie


MsEveMarie said:


> Do any of all yall strain the sulphur out? I've tried the sulphur mix most of last year and recently revisited last month. I love it but the sulphur powder keeps getting clogged in the spout of my oil bottle. Do you think if I let it sit then strain it out, I'll loose the effect of the sulphur? Or will it still be beneficial?[/QUOTE
> 
> When making my oils I find that it is helpful to make sure the sulfur is initially crushed into a fine powder prior to mixing with the oils. This reduces the amt. of sulfur chunks in the bottle. Be sure to shake well before each use.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 27, 2012)

kim1006


kim1006 said:


> Can you sleep with the mixture in your hair or should you wash before bed?  Also, can you wear in your hair all day -- co-wash and go?
> 
> TIA



Some apply at night and cowash in the morning.  I apply almost daily and cowash weekly. There is no need to wash out unless you want to. Cowashing frequently however will help to keep your moisture in check.


----------



## Mznelly (Aug 28, 2012)

I want to join so bad but I can not take the smell at allll. How do you guys mask the sulfur smell? Any suggestions would be great because I'm putting in sengalese twist in so the oiliness of my hair wouldn't bother me


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> I want to join so bad but I can not take the smell at allll. How do you guys mask the sulfur smell? Any suggestions would be great because I'm putting in sengalese twist in so the oiliness of my hair wouldn't bother me



with my mix I don't smell hardly anything


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 28, 2012)

I made my mix a bit different..... 

1oz castor oil
2oz evoo
1oz coconut oil
1oz grapeseed oil
1oz sweet almond oil
1tsp sulfur powder
3-8 drops of each: eucalyptus, tea tree, peppermint, rosemary, lavender, and vitamin e


The smell of the sulfur is faint to me, but I can still smell it. Granted once a month I can smell EVERYTHING   I massaged it into my scalp and it felt soooooo good. Like all of the tension just melted away. I don't really care about growth, I just discovered a good massage oil AND I can breathe freely lol.


----------



## cynd (Aug 28, 2012)

MsEveMarie said:


> Do any of all yall strain the sulphur out? I've tried the sulphur mix most of last year and recently revisited last month. I love it but the sulphur powder keeps getting clogged in the spout of my oil bottle. Do you think if I let it sit then strain it out, I'll loose the effect of the sulphur? Or will it still be beneficial?


 

I gave my mix a trial run to make sure I wasn't allergic (okay, I couldn't wait) and had the same issue so I bought a small bottle with an eye dropper and that seems to work really well.  Still need to shake before each use though.


----------



## SqrpioQutie (Aug 28, 2012)

i just picked up my sulfur!!!.. now i'm gonna go be a mixtress....

ETA:

i just finished my mix... i deviated from the original recipe though... mine consists of:

1 oz Amla Oil
2 oz Jojoba Oil
2 oz Flax Seed Oil
3 oz Castor Oil (regular)
1 tsp of Sublimed Sulfur Powder
8 drops of Rosemary EO
about 16 drops of Peppermint EO (i had an oopsie )

and of course i tried it out.... tingly... next batch, i'll be a bit more mindful of my peppermint... 

i also have to remember to pick up some travel sized bottles for my upcoming trips....


----------



## Cassie6 (Aug 28, 2012)

How do you measure the oil ? Do you eye ball it or get a measuring device ?


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone using orange oil for scent?


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 28, 2012)

I've decided and plan on getting the keratin treatment done on my natural hair in October.
Do any of you ladies in this challenge currently use keratin treatments/blowouts?

I plan on applying NJOY mix the night before my cowash / shampoo days.
So twice a week.


----------



## SqrpioQutie (Aug 28, 2012)

Cassie6 said:


> How do you measure the oil ? Do you eye ball it or get a measuring device ?



i bought a really neat measuring cup from the dollar store that adjusts to only accept exactly how much i need of an ingredient...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 28, 2012)

TopShelf said:
			
		

> Anyone using orange oil for scent?



Oooh that sounds yummy!


----------



## demlew (Aug 28, 2012)

Has anyone used this mixture on henna'd hair? I'm concerned about interactions. TIA!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 28, 2012)

Cassie6 said:


> How do you measure the oil ? Do you eye ball it or get a measuring device ?



Droppers for the essential oils. The container I'm storing my mixture in has the ounces marked.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 28, 2012)

I started using my mixture last night.  The odor isn't loud at all.  I do like the idea of adding a few drops of orange oil for scent. I'll check into that when I'm in Whole Foods again.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 28, 2012)

#excitedaboutthischallenge   tis all


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 28, 2012)

demlew I henna every 6 weeks and I have been using a version of NJOY's mix for the past 6 months and have had no problems.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Aug 28, 2012)

cynd said:


> I gave my mix a trial run to make sure I wasn't allergic (okay, I couldn't wait) and had the same issue so I bought a small bottle with an eye dropper and that seems to work really well.  Still need to shake before each use though.



Hmmm now there's a good idea!

Do any of you ladies think infusing the oil with the sulphur using heat (double broiler method) will make it lose its properties?


----------



## demlew (Aug 28, 2012)

@Onhergrind09 - Thanks for the info. I just found a store selling the 500gm Nupur henna for $10, so I wasn't ready to give that up!

I'm in, but will come back to post my starting pic.

Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month? 4 mths
If different, show your recipe? Sulfur, grapeseed, JBCO, sweet almond, and rosemary (not sure of exact measurements yet)

Starting pic - Adding soon

If relaxed, how many weeks post? 9 weeks post today


----------



## MsEveMarie (Aug 28, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> MsEveMarie
> 
> 
> MsEveMarie said:
> ...


----------



## assiyrabomb (Aug 28, 2012)

Count me in for the 4mth challenge. If all goes well I'll continue for 6mths. I'll be back with the oils for my mixture.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 28, 2012)

MsEveMarie said:


> QueenAmaka said:
> 
> 
> > MsEveMarie
> ...


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 28, 2012)

SqrpioQutie said:


> i bought a really neat measuring cup from the dollar store that adjusts to only accept exactly how much i need of an ingredient...



 I got measuring spoons from the 99c store.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 28, 2012)

SqrpioQutie said:


> i just picked up my sulfur!!!.. now i'm gonna go be a mixtress....
> 
> ETA:
> 
> ...


sounds good to me but your head's gon' be tingling


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok i cheated. Its never gonna happen again, I promise  I wont use anymore until Sept 1st.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 28, 2012)

Haha I applied some tonight after applying MN first and so far so good! I will let y'all know in morning if I'm bald!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 28, 2012)

MsEveMarie said:


> QueenAmaka said:
> 
> 
> > MsEveMarie
> ...


----------



## SqrpioQutie (Aug 28, 2012)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> sounds good to me but your head's gon' be tingling



lol... i guess that's what i get for freestyling towards the end!!...


----------



## freckledface (Aug 29, 2012)

Yall win I'm gonna try this lol sign me up be back with info I'm gonna do this with mn also but only use the mn once or twice a week

I just hope my sulfur comes in time ordered over a week ago


----------



## NJoy (Aug 29, 2012)

SqrpioQutie said:


> i just picked up my sulfur!!!.. now i'm gonna go be a mixtress....
> 
> ETA:
> 
> ...


 
SqrpioQutie

I remember getting carried away with rosemary EO.  Wooo!  That rosemary smelled strong!  It just didn't seem like drops could make that much difference. Girl, I threw that whole batch out.  Now I'm all xtra careful. 




SqrpioQutie said:


> lol... i guess that's what i get for freestyling towards the end!!...


----------



## SqrpioQutie (Aug 29, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> SqrpioQutie
> 
> I remember getting carried away with rosemary EO.  Wooo!  That rosemary smelled strong!  It just didn't seem like drops could make that much difference. Girl, I threw that whole batch out.  Now I'm all xtra careful.



Its a great thing that I like the smell of peppermint!!   I was going to add in some cinnamon but now that I'm a candy cane, I'm glad I refrained!!!! Lol


----------



## nlv (Aug 29, 2012)

Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month? *6 month*.
Which will be in your mixture? *NJoy's mix.
*


----------



## baddison (Aug 29, 2012)

*sigh*....still waiting on my Sublimed Sulfur to get here.  Had to rush order from another vendor 'cause Amazon cancelled my order that I been waiting for, for over a week now.  #frustrating 

....anyhow, I have a UPS tracking number and should soon have my product in hand.  Can't wait to get the ball rolling on this one.  Initially, I will be applying nightly 5x's per week, with whole head baggying.  Will see how that goes.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 29, 2012)

Okay so I'm still alive with a head full of hair lol! I used the MN first and applied directly to my scalp then used the sulfur mix. Didn't have any reaction to either so William continue to use nightly and cowash and DC weekly since I'm in braids!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm thinking of joining this challenge because I already have everything including sulfur powder...ironically I just received my JBCO on Monday because I had ran out.  If I join I won't buy anything new, I'll use njoy's recipe and just substitute the Rosemary EO for eucalyptus and sub the jojoba oil  for hot six oil (love this stuff).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 29, 2012)

KiWiStyle, baddison,

Hi, ex-buddies! So glad I can visit with you guys in this thread.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 29, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle, baddison,
> 
> Hi, ex-buddies! So glad I can visit with you guys in this thread.



xu93texas,
Hey buddy.  I see your BC on your profile picture, looking good!!  Did you post a picture, I wanna get a closer look??  Yeah, we can hang out around here .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Aug 29, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> @KiWiStyle, @baddison,
> 
> Hi, ex-buddies! So glad I can visit with you guys in this thread.


 
xu93texas good to see you here.  Is that you in your avatar??  What a cute cut!!!  Now don't go joining this here challenge to try and outgrow my slow-hair-growing-behind!  LOL!!!  I need all the help I can get , tho seriously.  My hair grows at turtles pace - maybe even snails pace.


----------



## yora88 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm in the 6 months challenge.

I added a teaspoon of sulfur to my Hairdrenalin mix. 

I'm currently 3 weeks post.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi ladies. I wanted to add a suggestion.

When I use the mix at night, I usually cowash it out the next day or two But, before I get in the shower to cowash it out, a quick massage causes your scalp to tingle all over again. This gives that extra boost. The tingle is awesome and last for a bit.   I suggest you make that a regular part of using the mix.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 29, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Hi ladies. I wanted to add a suggestion.
> 
> When I use the mix at night, I usually cowash it out the next day or two But, before I get in the shower to cowash it out, a quick massage causes your scalp to tingle all over again. This gives that extra boost. The tingle is awesome and last for a bit.  I suggest you make that a regular part of using the mix.


 
Thank you!  Will do.  I'm glad you said the next day or two because I plan to co-wash every other day instead of daily.


----------



## SqrpioQutie (Aug 29, 2012)

soooooooooooooo lo and behold, in my mailbox is my order of sulfur that i had given up on... i'm pretty sure i never saw a shipping confirmation and i didn't see where my payment was taken out of my account, so wow.... now i guess i have plenty of sulfur to last me for a really really long time... lol


----------



## Evo-ny (Aug 29, 2012)

Still waiting on my sulphur.  I hope one of you isn't working at border security and decided to keep my shipment! XD

The Sally stores here are having a applicator bottle sale till the 31st. Buy two get one free. I figure if I ruin one by cutting too much off the tip, I've got something to fall back on.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 29, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay so I'm still alive with a head full of hair lol! I used the MN first and applied directly to my scalp then used the sulfur mix. Didn't have any reaction to either so William continue to use nightly and cowash and DC weekly since I'm in braids!


HairPleezeGrow
Thank you so much for trying, now I have to give it a try on my own scalp. 
But I think I'll have to wash weekly.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 29, 2012)

Since I've had so much time to think and anticipate this 9/1 start date, I think I want to "wig it" while in this regimen and REALLY maximize my growth by low to no manipulation except for co-washing and air drying.  What styles are you guys going to use?  Bunning?  Rollersetting? Braids?  It's almost fall which I LOVE so I'm all about protecting my tresses and rocking a new 'do.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 29, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Since I've had so much time to think and anticipate this 9/1 start date, I think I want to "wig it" while in this regimen and REALLY maximize my growth by low to no manipulation except for co-washing and air drying.  What styles are you guys going to use?  Bunning?  Rollersetting? Braids?  It's almost fall which I LOVE so I'm all about protecting my tresses and rocking a new 'do.



I'm wearing wigs too to protect my hair and get maximum growth 

My hair is in 2 plaits under my wig. I plan to take down and rebraid once per week. My new growth is so thick right now that all I can do is hide it under wigs.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 29, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> I'm wearing wigs too to protect my hair and get maximum growth
> 
> My hair is in 2 plaits under my wig. I plan to take down and rebraid once per week. My new growth is so thick right now that all I can do is hide it under wigs.



Hey, me too!  I'm planning on wigging it until the end of the year.


----------



## SqrpioQutie (Aug 29, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> Since I've had so much time to think and anticipate this 9/1 start date, I think I want to "wig it" while in this regimen and REALLY maximize my growth by low to no manipulation except for co-washing and air drying.  What styles are you guys going to use?  Bunning?  Rollersetting? Braids?  It's almost fall which I LOVE so I'm all about protecting my tresses and rocking a new 'do.



I plan to use half-wigs and also wear buns, which is really what I like to do this time of year anyway.  I generally wear my hair out very rarely.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 29, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> I'm wearing wigs too to protect my hair and get maximum growth
> 
> My hair is in 2 plaits under my wig. I plan to take down and rebraid once per week. My new growth is so thick right now that all I can do is hide it under wigs.


 
Two braids!  That's an idea.  I was debating getting my hair cornrowed underneath, but then I would have to get someone to do it.  I just can see being all bulky with a shorty 'do.  Not. Cute.

Are you using the Liquid Gold Hair Growth Oil?


----------



## kim1006 (Aug 29, 2012)

I felt like I was on a scavenger hunt.  However, I was able to purchase all of the ingredients and mix a bottle this evening.  I must admit I could not wait to get started and applied some this evening.  My scalp is not tingling, which I assume is the result of not letting it set overnight.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 29, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Two braids!  That's an idea.  I was debating getting my hair cornrowed underneath, but then I would have to get someone to do it.  I just can see being all bulky with a shorty 'do.  Not. Cute.
> 
> Are you using the Liquid Gold Hair Growth Oil?




If my DH was up I would have him take a pic of my hair. It looks a little rough but it works. lol

I do use Liquid Gold hair oils. (I am affiliated with the company but can still say that the oils are awesome  )


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 29, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:


> Hey, me too!  I'm planning on wigging it until the end of the year.



I plan on wearing my wigs through the end of the year too. I've got to stock up on wigs cuz every time I find one I like it ends up going out of stock.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 29, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> xu93texas good to see you here.  Is that you in your avatar??  What a cute cut!!!  Now don't go joining this here challenge to try and outgrow my slow-hair-growing-behind!  LOL!!!  I need all the help I can get , tho seriously.  My hair grows at turtles pace - maybe even snails pace.



Good to see you in here as well.  I'm sure I won't outgrow you. I really need all the help I can get!  Did you trim your hair?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 29, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> xu93texas,
> Hey buddy.  I see your BC on your profile picture, looking good!!  Did you post a picture, I wanna get a closer look??  Yeah, we can hang out around here .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Hey buddy! I've only posted this pic. in a few threads. I have to get my husband to take more pics! I'm glad we can hang out again.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 30, 2012)

QueenAmaka and KaramelDiva1978  What kind of wigs are you guys wearing?  I'm a half wigger but I'm debating on going full.


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Aug 30, 2012)

Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month?
4 months, could possibly extend it to 6 months depending on the results of the 4 month challenge.

Which will be in your mixture?
A deviation of Njoy's mixture.

If different, show your recipe
*2tsps of Sublimed Sulphur powder*
3oz JBCO
1oz Brahmi-Amla oil
1oz Grape seed oil
1oz Hot six oil
1oz Emu oil
0.5oz Mustard seed oil
0.5oz Gleau oil
*some sunflower oil to make 250mls of oil
1/4 tsp of cayenne pepper*
5 drops of Eucalyptus EO
10 drops of Peppermint EO
*10 drops of Rosemary EO*
10 drops of Tea tree EO
10 drops of Lavender EO
10 drops of Lemon EO

* I'm trying to get the EO conc. to be up to 1% of the total volume of the mixture.

Starting pic 
 *In my siggy.....*

If relaxed, how many weeks post?
100% natural.


----------



## kim1006 (Aug 30, 2012)

I used NJoy's concotion and my hair smells like Vic's Vapor Rub.


----------



## baddison (Aug 30, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> Good to see you in here as well. I'm sure I won't outgrow you. I really need all the help I can get! Did you trim your hair?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

Yup! Major trim - lets call it a cut - had to get rid of unevenness.  So I'm back to APL.  But I'm still OK 'cause the ends are a bit more even.  Shooting for BSL sometime in 2013.  And I'm sure betweem my Hairfinitly and this challenge, I'll make it.

I know I signed up for the 4 months, but secretly I don't plan to stop using this oil mix until I reach my goal...now THAT'S determination!!


----------



## baddison (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a general question. I will be mostly wearing my daily buns. When I apply the oil mixture, I can smell it throughout the day.erplexed Should I be conscious that others can smell it too, and just stay away from folks for the next few months?

Edit: another question.....I still plan on henna'ing monthly.  Will the sulfur be a problem for henna??


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 30, 2012)

baddison-I've been hennaing every 6 weeks and using sulphur for the past 6 months and have had no ill effects.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 30, 2012)

baddison, try putting it on right when you get home from work.  By the am, the smell should be be faded.  I used mtg and that stuff reeks.  I would do it in eve and by the am it was faded.  Unless folk are all up on you they shouldn't smell you.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 30, 2012)

Am i tripping or is it 9/1?? Do I see some cheaters in our midst??!!! Lol.......or is it just motivated enthusiasm?!!


----------



## baddison (Aug 30, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Am i tripping or is it 9/1?? Do I see some cheaters in our midst??!!! Lol.......or is it just motivated enthusiasm?!!


 

LOL!!!  Just doing a drive-by-run...  Promise to step away from the bottle 'til Saturday....LOL!!!


----------



## kim1006 (Aug 30, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Am i tripping or is it 9/1?? Do I see some cheaters in our midst??!!! Lol.......or is it just motivated enthusiasm?!!


 
I signed up for the challenge, but I don't think I will be able to apply more than 24 hours before going to the hair salon. Therefore, I am trying to get it in now.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm cowashing my hair today and need to avoid the temptation to (cheat) start early.  

This will at least give me a chance to take photos...


----------



## Evo-ny (Aug 30, 2012)

kim1006 said:
			
		

> I used NJoy's concotion and my hair smells like Vic's Vapor Rub.



I added a few drops of Jasmine EO to mine!


----------



## Atdow71 (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's my pic.  Unfortunately. Won't be able to start till I get back home mid September


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 30, 2012)

BadMamaJama




BadMamaJama said:


> QueenAmaka and KaramelDiva1978  What kind of wigs are you guys wearing?  I'm a half wigger but I'm debating on going full.



I have finally found some full wigs that I really love. Right now I am wearing 
Motown Tress SK-Guess:






I bought it from the bss and I can assure you its looks better on than in the pics.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 31, 2012)

baddison said:


> LOL!!! Just doing a drive-by-run...  Promise to step away from the bottle 'til Saturday....LOL!!!


 
Yeeeaahhhhh rrriiiggghhhtt!!!! 



kim1006 said:


> I signed up for the challenge, but I don't think I will be able to apply more than 24 hours before going to the hair salon. Therefore, I am trying to get it in now.


 
Uh huh........tell me anything!!! 



QueenAmaka said:


> @BadMamaJama
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like short styled wigs like these:

http://www.myhaironline.com/its-a-wig-bebe-synthetic-hair-wig-futura/

http://www.hairwigharlem.com/sensationnel-100-human-hair-bump-collection-wig-easy-27.html

I never do well with wigs that have long lengths.  They just scream, "Phony!" on my head.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 31, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Am i tripping or is it 9/1?? Do I see some cheaters in our midst??!!! Lol.......or is it just motivated enthusiasm?!!


 
Yeah, I'm cheating!  Do you see the length of my hair?  I started ASAP!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 31, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Yeeeaahhhhh rrriiiggghhhtt!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL I have big cheeks so the extra hair balances them out


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 31, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> Yeah, I'm cheating! Do you see the length of my hair?  I started ASAP!


You right, you right!!!  Get it shorty 'do!!  The cut looks super cute on you though!!  Rock it hard while you can, twas don't stay short for long!! 



QueenAmaka said:


> LOL I have big cheeks so the extra hair balances them out


That wig is SUPER CUTE!!!  For some I couldn't see the pic on yesterday, I like it!!  Can it take heat?  Did it have high shine so that you have to do an ACV rinse?

It 8/31, I think we should all have a Sulphur Eve party and start today!!!  Whoop whoop!!!  Happy Sulphur Eve Ladies!!! 

 


HAPPY FRIDAY TOO!!!!!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 31, 2012)

Looking forward to tomorrow ladies!! I'm sitting here looking at my oils and trying to figure out which ones I'm going to use for the challenge. This is my 3rd batch of this miracle oil 

here are the oils I currently have:

JBCO
Sweet Almond Oil
EVOO
EVCO (no no ) 
Lavendar Oil
Tea Tree Oil
Peppermint Oil


what mix will I use? Aaahhh!!  I don't know! This is the first time I've had my precious baby EVOO back in the oil family for about 8 months  it's been too long. I'll let y'all know what I decide to mix oh..and somebody sure threw my 8oz plastic bottle in the trash. It was sitting on the sink, I wanted to knock somebody out. I just ended up picking up a new one at the BSS yesterday when I went.


----------



## SqrpioQutie (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok... i took some pics this morning... it's been a while since i took pics to document anything soooooooooooooooooooo yeah...

Pic 1: this is the stretched (wet) length on the left side

Pic 2: this is unstretched and you can pretty much see where the relaxed hair ends and the natural hair begins... eventually the relaxed hair will be trimmed away so i took this picture to get a better idea the length of my unstretched natural hair

Pic 3:  a shot of the back, straight out of the shower... my hope is that at the end of this challenge, that thicker portion will be resting comfortably on my back... lol


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 31, 2012)

Well its September 1st somewhere in the world so i started. Last night i put it on my scalp and covered with a plastic bag. Now i smell like Bengay


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 31, 2012)

I hope everyone let their oil mix sit over night before using  that's how the mix is supposed to be done according to NJoy's original recipe. I just made mine and it's:

Heaping TSP of Sublimed Sulfur
4 oz jbco
4 oz EVOO
2-3 drops of Lavendar
2-3 drops of Tea Tree oil
2-3 drops of Peppermint Oil
2-3 drops of Sweet Almond Oil


----------



## kim1006 (Aug 31, 2012)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I hope everyone let their oil mix sit over night before using  that's how the mix is supposed to be done according to NJoy's original recipe. I just made mine and it's:
> 
> Heaping TSP of Sublimed Sulfur
> 4 oz jbco
> ...


 
The first time I used my solution I let it set overnight on my head.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 31, 2012)

kim1006 said:


> The first time I used my solution I let it set overnight on my head.



you cheater! LOL


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 31, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Since I've had so much time to think and anticipate this 9/1 start date, I think I want to "wig it" while in this regimen and REALLY maximize my growth by low to no manipulation except for co-washing and air drying.  What styles are you guys going to use?  Bunning?  Rollersetting? Braids?  It's almost fall which I LOVE so I'm all about protecting my tresses and rocking a new 'do.



Im an avid bunner!  It helps me retain the most length I just make sure that not one of my strand is pulling. Loose buns are easy to do and work great.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh and y'all I surely bought my rubber gloves because I can't stand the feel of thick oil on my hands, ick.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 31, 2012)

bumping for the challenge


----------



## BW1 (Aug 31, 2012)

I added my photos to my original post. I haven't received my sulfur in the mail. Hopefully it will come tomorrow.


----------



## Mznelly (Sep 1, 2012)

Where can I find the original instruction to njoy mix ?


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 1, 2012)

Mznelly, it's the first post in this thread.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 1, 2012)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Im an avid bunner!  It helps me retain the most length I just make sure that not one of my strand is pulling. Loose buns are easy to do and work great.


 
I think I'm going to do a combination of bunning it and wigging it.  I hope to get a shorty 'do wig in the next two weeks or so.  Going hard on growth this fall!!  I need MBL in my near future! 

Oh and I broke down and order the Wen Special Value tonight on QVC.  It ends 9/1 @ 11:59 pm.  Can't wait to try it in Fig!!

http://www.qvc.com/webapp/wcs/store..._OTO_INSTOCK&sc=TSV&ddkey=http:TSVItemDisplay


----------



## longhairdreaming (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's my starting point. I'm in kinky twists for at least the next 3 months so I'll just be doing pull checks.


----------



## baddison (Sep 1, 2012)

WOOOOHOOOOO......!! 


The races have begun!!    

and.....


*"MAY THE ODDS BE EVER IN YOUR FAVOR!!"*


----------



## Evo-ny (Sep 1, 2012)

My sulfur didn't come in time! Since it's the long weekend, the earliest I might see it is Tuesday!


----------



## baddison (Sep 1, 2012)

Evo-ny said:


> My sulfur didn't come in time! Since it's the long weekend, the earliest I might see it is Tuesday!


 

Awww...if you get it Tuesday, you'll still be in time.  Some of us are only applying 2 or 3 times per week....so you'll be right there with those who start applying on Tuesday.  Chin up!!  You sulfur will be there!!


----------



## freckledface (Sep 1, 2012)

My sulfur still hasn't come in either guess ill be starting late. I'll post my stats when I'm ready to begin (lazy)


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 1, 2012)

This looks good and I caught it right on time.  These pics are my most recent, from 8/22 on my first time blowing out my hair and flat ironing it since going natural in March.  I measured it at approximately 7-7.5" long that day. I added a picture of my hair stretched since in the flat shot it was swooped.  My shrinkage(which I love)  is a beast and after 1.5 years of hair growth, i can still pull off a TWA look if I want.
 I have most of the original ingredients and I will mix it in a few.  How are we to use this mix?


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 1, 2012)

1 heaping tsp Sublimed Sulfur Powder
1 heaping tsp MSM powder
4 oz grape seed Oil
2 oz Cold Pressed Castor Oil
2 oz Extra Virgin Olive Oil(EVOO)
4-5 drops Rosemary Oil
4-5 drops lavender


I'm in for the full six months.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 1, 2012)

Mixed and ready!! So glad I bought the 16 oz bottle to shake it really well. Wish I wouldve thgt to funnel with paper to not have dropped a bit of sulphur on my carpet! Anyway lets grow ladies!!!

Just need my Wen to come in and its all gravy from here!!


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm going to wash my hair and then take pictures while it's wet to get my starting length.  Even though I'm relaxed, I'm 10 weeks post and my hair has shrinkage.  LOL
I have my mix on my head right now.


----------



## LexiDior (Sep 1, 2012)

Has anyone else experience really bad tangles after washing this out??


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 1, 2012)

LexiDior said:


> Has anyone else experience really bad tangles after washing this out??



when I wash my mix out my hair actually feel softer and smooth. It might depend on what your mix consists of.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 1, 2012)

LexiDior said:
			
		

> Has anyone else experience really bad tangles after washing this out??



No tangles for me usually.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 1, 2012)

So, remember the more stimulating tingles you get out of the deal, the better. Another tip is in rinsing it out. When you get in the shower, slowly let the water ease across your scalp.

For instance, when i get in, i start by letting the water hit the nape of my neck and then slowly moving the flow up and around my scalp. You can feel the hairs standing up on your scalp (and it also tingles my teeth. Lol). This sensation is your scalp being stimulated. (like when the hairs on the back of your neck stands up) I'm sure every bit helps.

HHG!!!


----------



## freckledface (Sep 1, 2012)

NJoy does the sulfur make your scalp tingle I have everything mixed but my sulfur hasn't come in yet. I tested a lil bit last night but I didn't feel any tingle. I used the rosemary and peppermint EO like in your mix.


----------



## assiyrabomb (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a question. I have a bottle of MTG from last year I barely used. Do you think I could use that as my sulfur and mix all of the oils with it to qualify for this challenge?


----------



## NJoy (Sep 1, 2012)

freckledface said:


> @NJoy does the sulfur make your scalp tingle I have everything mixed but my sulfur hasn't come in yet. I tested a lil bit last night but I didn't feel any tingle. I used the rosemary and peppermint EO like in your mix.


 
freckledface

I don't think the sulfur makes the scalp tingle but, adding stimulating EO's to the mix gives the tingles. At least that's what I think. I've never made the mix without adding my EO's. Peppermint oil for sure gives tingles and I think Rosemary does also. But, any stimulating oil or essential oil (such as cayenne or mustard oil, for instance) helps bring blood flow to the scalp which is the perfect condition for the sulfur to penetrate to the follicles. 

Having said that, there are times when I get serious tingles with the mix and times when it's just so-so (like my scalp is used to it or something). But to get maximum stimulation, I do the following to maximize my tingle opportunities:

~ when I first massage the mix onto my scalp (tingles #1),

~ I massage it again before hopping in the shower the next day (tingles #2). I allow the tingles to subside before hopping in the shower.

~ Letting the water massage my scalp when getting in the shower, as described in my previous post (tingles #3)

~ I cowash with MillCreek Biotin conditioner. This has peppermint oil in it and the tingles continue even after I'm out of the shower. (tingles #4)


So generally, I get increased blood flow at least 4 times out of each mix application. And like I said, more stimulation helps.

(Does that make sense? ) Hope that helps.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 1, 2012)

assiyrabomb said:


> Hey guys, I have a question. I have a bottle of MTG from last year I barely used. Do you think I could use that as my sulfur and mix all of the oils with it to qualify for this challenge?


 
assiyrabomb

MTG is already sufficiently mixed with oil (that cade oil is the stimulating oil but also the stinky oil) so, mixing in more oils will dilute your mix.  MTG uses 5% sulfur.  Just saying.

As to whether you can use it for this challenge, hey. why not. (Although, I'm not the starter of this challenge so...it's not really up to me) It's still sulfur and oil.  Just keep track of how it works for you.  I do feel MTG works.  I tried it the first month.  I just couldn't hack the smell from the cade oil.


----------



## assiyrabomb (Sep 1, 2012)

NJoy said:


> assiyrabomb
> 
> MTG is already sufficiently mixed with oil (that cade oil is the stimulating oil but also the stinky oil) so, mixing in more oils will dilute your mix.  MTG uses 5% sulfur.  Just saying.
> 
> As to whether you can use it for this challenge, hey. why not. (Although, I'm not the starter of this challenge so...it's not really up to me) It's still sulfur and oil.  Just keep track of how it works for you.  I do feel MTG works.  I tried it the first month.  I just couldn't hack the smell from the cade oil.



Oh ok. I thought it was the sulphur that gave it the stinky smell lol. Since its not, I'll just make my own mix and bypass the smell. I also don't want to dilute the sulphur. I already have the oils so I'll just order some sulphur online. Thanks for your help!


----------



## futureapl (Sep 1, 2012)

I put the oil mixture in my hair today. I plan on washing my hair tomorrow afternoon. Here are my hair pics.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 1, 2012)

NJoy, you said MTG is 5% sulfur.  Do you know what your mix is?


----------



## NJoy (Sep 1, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:


> @NJoy, you said MTG is 5% sulfur. Do you know what your mix is?


 
BadMamaJama

Somewhere around 7-8%. I try to stay below 10% but a little above MTG.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 1, 2012)

I just applied my mix. Put a plastic cap over it and then my silk scarf. No drips so I didn't use too much this time and washing tomorrow morning. Not trying to smell like Sulfur in Church.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Sep 1, 2012)

I washed, deep conditioned, then applied my mix. I massaged it and felt minimal tingles. Then I flat twisted my hair for my sil's bridal shower tomorrow. Happy growing ladies!!!


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Sep 1, 2012)

NJoy said:


> BadMamaJama
> 
> Somewhere around 7-8%. I try to stay below 10% but a little above MTG.



NJoy 
Wouldn't a 7-8% sulfur oil mixture be about 16.8-19grams of sulfur per 8oz of oils.

 If i'm not mistaken 1 Tablespoon(Tbsp) is about 15ml/grams but we are using teaspoon(tsp) per your recipe albeit a heaping teaspoon which I can only assume will be roughly about 2x the normal level tsp while 3tsp = 1Tbsp.

Sorry I'm a little bit confused from your post above, could you clarify how you got your mixture percentage?.


----------



## freckledface (Sep 1, 2012)

NJoy thank you for the detailed answer! And yes it made sense.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 1, 2012)

I've been applying my mixture and baggying for the past 6 nights and cowashing every morning. So far so good!


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 2, 2012)

I just mixed up a batch and applied it for the first time, I will be checking in weekly with the amount of times I applied it.  I plan to do it daily in the pm followed by a 1 minute scalp massage.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 2, 2012)

Kachi said:


> @NJoy
> Wouldn't a 7-8% sulfur oil mixture be about 16.8-19grams of sulfur per 8oz of oils.
> 
> If i'm not mistaken 1 Tablespoon(Tbsp) is about 15ml/grams but we are using teaspoon(tsp) per your recipe albeit a heaping teaspoon which I can only assume will be roughly about 2x the normal level tsp while 3tsp = 1Tbsp.
> ...


 
Kachi

 Yes, Ma'am. Here's my spiel for anyone who wants to know how I got the calculations.

Dry and fluid weights are calculated differently. You're talking about weight vs volume which is like apples and oranges. This makes calculating a bit tricky. The density of what you're measuring is a factor (I'll come back to that later). It's like expecting two six feet tall people to weigh the same. But still, it's doable give or take. 

I struggled with this for awhile trying to be certain the amount was correct. I didn't want to use too much because a bhm member mention that her fried tried to make a sulfur-based concoction and it caused scalp burns. Since there was a warning on sublimed sulfur that 10% or more causes a reaction on most scalps, I wanted to be SURE that I didn't cause myself to be bald trying to grow hair. Hello? 

Anywho, the calculations...

I took 8 fluid oz and multiplied that by .84, which is the adjustment factor to convert from fluid to dry. That gave 6.72 dry oz.

Well, I wanted 8% to be sulfur (dry). That resulted in 8% being 0.5376 (dry) oz.

1 oz = 6 tsp (or 2 tbs)

Now, this is where the fear factor came in. I rounded down to .5 oz being needed. That meant 3 tsp (I tbs) which sounded like a lot. So I decided 1 heaping tsp would be a little over 2 tsp. I figured rounding down like that would put me somewhere around 7% instead of 8%. That sounded safer in light of my bhm friend's comment about sulfur burning her friend's hair.

I tried it on myself for months and it worked fine. I know that some will be a bit more agressive (even tho I always warn against it) and I didn't want anyone to come back and say I caused them damage. Better to err on the side of caution AND, the amount works fine. So, that's how I came up with the amount. I always say 7-8% because it really depends on what one uses as "heaping".

If I say 1 TBS, unless it's a level tbs, some may use more and run the risk of damage in the name of getting great growth. 1 heaping tsp does the job ~ At least that's what I found ~ and has been safely used successfully by others.

Also, I compared my estimations to common dry weight conversions used in cooking. Remember I talked about volume being a factor. Dry rice is gonna be different from dry flour, for instance. I looked at sublimed sulfur like flour and compared the estimates used in cooking conversion charts that I found.

I considered all of the above and feel comfortable with the recipe that I've shared.

Hope that clarifies things for you on how I got that amount and HHG!!


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Sep 2, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Kachi
> 
> Yes, Ma'am. Here's my spiel for anyone who wants to know how I got the calculations.
> 
> ...



Totally clears the cobweb! thanks NJoy for clarifying that up for me


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 2, 2012)

Fresh length pic this morning on 2 weeks one day post texlaxed hair:











APL hovering Im coming for you!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 2, 2012)

I've been on vacation ladies but as soon as I get home I'm joining and listing my concoction that is a slight variation to NJOYS. I'll be a few days behind but that's ok.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

This is my official starting post

Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month?
6 months

Which will be in your mixture?
Sulfur, 
Oilve Oil, 
Avocado Oil, 
Grapeseed oil,
Pimento Oil w/JBCO
Apricot Oil
Peppermint Oil
Orange Oil

And I may add some cayenne pepper. 


Starting pic
This is how i will be wearing my hair (or something similar) for the entire challenge






length shots......(best I could do,because I remembered at the right before she was about to style my hair)


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 2, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> I've been on vacation ladies but as soon as I get home I'm joining and listing my concoction that is a slight variation to NJOYS. I'll be a few days behind but that's ok.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Hope you're having fun!


----------



## GANicole (Sep 2, 2012)

Here is my info -->

Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month?
I will start off in the 4 month challenge.  
Which will be in your mixture
My mix is most like pink sunshine's

Starting pic
I will come back and post a starting pic
If relaxed, how many weeks post?
I am relaxed but have recently decided to transition.  I am 11 weeks post.


----------



## Atdow71 (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm in the 6 month challenge.  Unfortunately, I won't be able to start till I get back home in 3 wks. 
I'm using NJOY'S mixture.  




I'll have to take more pics


----------



## ladieluv2010 (Sep 2, 2012)

QUESTION! I see alot of reports of the sulfur powder causing clumping. Has anyone thought about using sulfur oil instead??n Do you thing it will provide the same effect?


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 2, 2012)

ladieluv2010


ladieluv2010 said:


> QUESTION! I see alot of reports of the sulfur powder causing clumping. Has anyone thought about using sulfur oil instead??n Do you thing it will provide the same effect?




I always thought you had to use the sulfur powder to make the oil.  Do you have a link to what you are referring to?


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 2, 2012)

Does anyone plan on washing your hair no less than every two weeks? ( because of protective styling)


----------



## LexiDior (Sep 2, 2012)

so far ive only made it two days without washing because of itching.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 2, 2012)

Co-washed with Tresemme Naturals this morning.  Moisturized and sealed this morning and this evening did the sulphur oil massage in my scalp.  Worked out this evening and scalp feels great with coolness from the peppermint and rosemary oils.  Love this stuff!!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 2, 2012)

I've made up my mind, I will attempt to do 2x weekly solely because my hair thrives off of low manipulation and I cannot wash my hair 3 & 4x weekly. 2x is enough.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Sep 2, 2012)

Co-washed then applied my sulfur mix, then flat twisted. I didn't plan to wash, but I finally found some HH honey and I wanted to try it. Verdict? I'll stick with my hydrolicious.


----------



## ScorpioLove (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: NJOY'S HAIR CONCOTION CHALLENGE 2012*

I think I want to join this challenge.. I made my mix on a whim today, after like having that sublimed sulfur sitting in my drawer for the past year 
*Please share the following:*
Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month?
4 month...1 step at a time

Which will be in your mixture?
castor oil, evoo, vatika, rosemary, lavender, and peppermint oil
If different, show your recipe
Starting pic
siggy
If relaxed, how many weeks post?
~8 weeks

Hopefully I get really good growth from this so I can grow out my sides to BSL asap


----------



## longhairdreaming (Sep 3, 2012)

So far I've oiled each night since Sat night and it wasn't till I washed tonight that I smelled the sulfur. Yuck! I'm going to add more peppermint oil 'cause I don't want my kinky twists smelling. Other than that my scalp feels great and my hair is so soft(I've had my twists in about 4 weeks).


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 3, 2012)

So here is a pic I took in August.  It's the best thing I have.  I'm 10 weeks post right now and trying to stretch as long as possible.  I have my hair cornrowed and I've been putting my mix on and baggying.  I'm trying to go a week without washing my hair.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 3, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> Does anyone plan on washing your hair no less than every two weeks? ( because of protective styling)



TopShelf, I'm trying to because I'm going for a long stretch, but I'm so used to washing my hair that I don't know if I can.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 4, 2012)

Last night I oiled my scalp with my mix. I shampooed and DC tonight and used the mix again. Ill give it a rest tomorrow.


----------



## Ajna (Sep 4, 2012)

Today I put the mix on while I also prepood my hair. It felt really tingly I was kind of worried because I had aloe vera and oil on my hair but it did not seem to make a difference. I left it on for about five hours then I washed it out with black soap and neem oil and slept in the conditioner. 

My scalp stayed tingly even after I rinsed it so I guess that is good. 

Next time I will put it on before I go to bed and then cowash in the am. 

I also have my mix in a bottle with a dropper which worked out really well because I did not have a lot of dripage.


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 4, 2012)

Applied oil today and it came out kind of whitish. I put on my shower cap assuming the steam would help it to melt, but it barely did anything. By the time I got to work it was fine


----------



## kim1006 (Sep 4, 2012)

^I was planning to get under the steamer or dryer with my mixture this weekend but could not find time.  Maybe, I will be able to heat penetrate this weekend.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2012)

Will be applying my mix tonight after MN application!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 4, 2012)

Oiled again this am and moist and sealed for my bun. Will co wash after the gym tonite. On a roll with it!! Grow baby grow!!


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 4, 2012)

kim1006 said:


> ^I was planning to get under the steamer or dryer with my mixture this weekend but could not find time.  Maybe, I will be able to heat penetrate this weekend.



I just baggy for a couple of hours.  I put my mixture on my scalp and grapeseed oil on my braids, and put my hat over the baggy.  When I take it off, my hair feels super soft and the sulfur mix is soaked in.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Sep 4, 2012)

I oiled last night then wrapped with a silk scarf for bed. I hope in my race for growth my husband doesn't leave me for being hair stinky. Lol.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm officially joining this challenge today!  I already had all the ingredients so I said what the heck, my hair can use a growth spurt after that last trim.  

Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month?
I'm in for 4 months.

Which will be in your mixture?
NJOY's mix with a slight twist...  

If different, show your recipe.
1 heaping tsp Sublimed Sulfur Powder
4 oz JBCO
2 oz EVOO
2 oz Safflower Oil
5 Drops Eucalyptus EO
5 Drops Peppermint EO

Starting pic:




If relaxed, how many weeks post?
4wks 5d post relaxer.  

I just applied my mixture, massaged and now i'm whole head baggying for a few hours.  I'll be doing a same day wash because I can't have my linen smelling like sulfur or myself for that matter.  

Good luck to us all .


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 4, 2012)

I applied my mix last night followed by a 1 min scalp massage


----------



## baddison (Sep 4, 2012)

So far, my method seems to be working out well.  Nite-time baggy with my sulfur mix on Monday nite, and Tuesday nite.  Wednesday morning after workout, do a cowash.  Then nite-time baggy on Thursday nite and Friday nite.  Saturday morning, my regular wash/DC regimen.  I'm applying and baggying for a total of 4times per week.  And just bunning my way to BSL.

Also, I find that when I overnite baggy with the oil mix, there's less "aroma" the next day.....like its all really been absorbed into the scalp.  Thats definitely a good thing.  When I just apply and don't baggy, its like the oil is still sitting on the surface, and I can smell sulfur all day.  Baggying works like a charm for me.

Interested in what some of you others are doing with yours....


----------



## ScorpioLove (Sep 4, 2012)

MrsMelodyV said:


> I oiled last night then wrapped with a silk scarf for bed. I hope in my race for growth my husband doesn't leave me for being hair stinky. Lol.




 my mom said the same thing yesterday...


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 4, 2012)

Applied the oil early this morning, washed it out about an hour ago. I can't do GHE or overnight. My hair doesn't like it.  breakage city


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 4, 2012)

baddison said:


> So far, my method seems to be working out well.  Nite-time baggy with my sulfur mix on Monday nite, and Tuesday nite.  Wednesday morning after workout, do a cowash.  Then nite-time baggy on Thursday nite and Friday nite.  Saturday morning, my regular wash/DC regimen.  I'm applying and baggying for a total of 4times per week.  And just bunning my way to BSL.
> 
> Also, I find that when I overnite baggy with the oil mix, there's less "aroma" the next day.....like its all really been absorbed into the scalp.  Thats definitely a good thing.  When I just apply and don't baggy, its like the oil is still sitting on the surface, and I can smell sulfur all day.  Baggying works like a charm for me.
> 
> Interested in what some of you others are doing with yours....



ITA  Baggying really works for me.  I like to do it way before I go to bed so that way it's totally soaked in.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 4, 2012)

MrsMelodyV said:
			
		

> I oiled last night then wrapped with a silk scarf for bed. I hope in my race for growth my husband doesn't leave me for being hair stinky. Lol.



This is why I apply in the afternoon and wash at night.  I would hate it if DH came to bed smelling like anything other than pleasant.


----------



## yora88 (Sep 4, 2012)

My SO hasn't said anything about my hair smelling different at night, but I try to apply the mix to my hair hours before bedtime.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 4, 2012)

I just applied my mix.
Planning on applying again on Thursday.
Will be Tues-Thurs and then cowashing on Friday.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 4, 2012)

Just getting around to cowashing my hair after applying mix a couple nights ago.  I twisted my knee pretty bad and couldn't do it yesterday. Will be reapplying tonight.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> Just getting around to cowashing my hair after applying mix a couple nights ago.  I twisted my knee pretty bad and couldn't do it yesterday. Will be reapplying tonight.



Awe hope your knee gets better!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 4, 2012)

I applied  my mix this morning and massaged it in.  I plan to apply a really moisturizing pre-poo tonight before bed and then cowash in the morning with Aussie cleanse and mend conditioner.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Sep 4, 2012)

NJoy, I hope your knee feels better. Try to rest, no matter how hard it is! 

And as for my hair, my hubby lovingly refers to it as a bag of eggs. He is so mean! But when I told him I'd stop, he said no real quick. This is science for him now. He's curious if this will actually work. So he's helped me measure and everything. He just also jabs. I like him. I think I'll keep him.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 4, 2012)

Day 4! I just applied my mix, did a quick massage and now my scalp feels awesome!  I think my hair is growing faster already


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:
			
		

> Day 4! I just applied my mix, did a quick massage and now my scalp feels awesome!  I think my hair is growing faster already



Lol this made me laugh!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 4, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Awe hope your knee gets better!


 


MrsMelodyV said:


> @NJoy, I hope your knee feels better. Try to rest, no matter how hard it is!
> 
> And as for my hair, my hubby lovingly refers to it as a bag of eggs. He is so mean! But when I told him I'd stop, he said no real quick. This is science for him now. He's curious if this will actually work. So he's helped me measure and everything. He just also jabs. I like him. I think I'll keep him.


 
Thanks, ladies.  I don't even know how I ended up twisting it so bad but, I'm in a knee brace and can, at least, put weight on it now.  I'm a'ight.


----------



## BW1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yay! I finally received my sulfur. I mixed it and I am about to apply it to my scalp. I did change up the recipe a little instead of 4oz of a jojoba oil I did 2oz of jojoba oil and 2oz of Talijah waajid healing oil since it has a nice scent to it. About to get my grow on!


----------



## LexiDior (Sep 4, 2012)

w00t w00t checking in, applied a few hours ago so it wont be so when i go to bed.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 4, 2012)

I just washed my hair this morning and it's already sweaty ick. I could've used the oil tonight and washed again tomorrow, crap.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Sep 5, 2012)

I have highblood pressure is there another alternative to sulfur....


----------



## 25Nona (Sep 5, 2012)

Just finished co washing after my application on Sunday!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 5, 2012)

Shampooed last night will try the baggy method tonite. Told SO I was going to wash my hair he said it is smelling a little rank. Lol! I said its sulphur and rosemary oil for longer hair he said I hope it works. So yeah hope the baggying seeps its in tonite. Lol!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 5, 2012)

I cowashed last night and won't apply my concoction again until Thursday.  When cw'ing the mix out, I first thought my hair felt icky because all the oil wasn't washing out but now that it's dry my hair feels really good.  I plan to apply 2-3 days a week; applying in the morning and washing before bed.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 5, 2012)

SUPER SWEET said:


> I have highblood pressure is there another alternative to sulfur....



Maybe you could use a bunch of essential oils with no sulfur and a carrier oil?  It's not exactly the same but some of the eo's stimulate your scalp and are said to promote growth. 
Or you could do the mn challenge.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I've been applying my sulfur nightly, followed by a 1 minute scalp massage.  I co-wash it out on Monday night and shampoo/DC it out on Thursday nights, so far so good.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 5, 2012)

SUPER SWEET said:


> I have highblood pressure is there another alternative to sulfur....



Perhaps you could use MSM powder.  It is a safe, natural alternative to sulfur and it works just as well.  I purchased mine from The Vitamin Shoppe.

I have to sit this one out.  I just have too much going on right now, but I will cheer you ladies on from the sidelines.  Happy Growing to each of you.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Sep 5, 2012)

I finally applied my mix last night. I also use the baggy method. I cowashed this am after my run but I'm rethinking that due to how long it's taking my cornrows to dry.


----------



## Mznelly (Sep 5, 2012)

I see everyone talking about washing their sulfur out.... Is this mandoratory? Will my hair fall out if I only wash my hair every two weeks? I used tropical isle jbco with lavender so I don't mind the smell the reason I ask because I'm wearing sengalese twist as a ps soi don't want my twist  to get frizzy


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 5, 2012)

Mznelly.  I'm trying to wash once a week.  My mix doesn't bother me so I don't have to wash it out.


----------



## Evo-ny (Sep 5, 2012)

My sulfur FINALLY came today! Better late than never!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 5, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> I see everyone talking about washing their sulfur out.... Is this mandoratory? Will my hair fall out if I only wash my hair every two weeks? I used tropical isle jbco with lavender so I don't mind the smell the reason I ask because I'm wearing sengalese twist as a ps soi don't want my twist  to get frizzy



I washed mine out after 3 days of applying and I wanted to wash once per week but decided every 3 days since its supposed to be drying to the hair plus I'm still in braids lol


----------



## Mznelly (Sep 5, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> I washed mine out after 3 days of applying and I wanted to wash once per week but decided every 3 days since its supposed to be drying to the hair plus I'm still in braids lol



 I use scurl to combat any drying


----------



## JaszyFaye (Sep 5, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> I see everyone talking about washing their sulfur out.... Is this mandoratory? Will my hair fall out if I only wash my hair every two weeks? I used tropical isle jbco with lavender so I don't mind the smell the reason I ask because I'm wearing sengalese twist as a ps soi don't want my twist  to get frizzy



I still plan on washing my hair every 2 weeks. I'm wearing my hair straight right now since it's getting a little cooler so I don't want to abuse the heat. To prevent my hair from getting dry I just keep my hair moisturized. And just like you, my mix doesn't really have a huge sulfur smell.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 5, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> I see everyone talking about washing their sulfur out.... Is this mandoratory? Will my hair fall out if I only wash my hair every two weeks? I used tropical isle jbco with lavender so I don't mind the smell the reason I ask because I'm wearing sengalese twist as a ps soi don't want my twist  to get frizzy



I wash weekly and apply daily. I've had no problems.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 5, 2012)

SUPER SWEET said:


> I have highblood pressure is there another alternative to sulfur....



The ladies above offered good ideas. If you are taking medication for the high blood pressure I would be careful about using certain essential oils such as rosemary as it could cause the medicine not to work as well.


----------



## yora88 (Sep 5, 2012)

I worked up a sweat last night and afterwards, my scalp itched something terrible (in a good way of course!), I'm pretty much in love with the sulfur mix.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 6, 2012)

Applied my mix tonight and going to sleep in GHE. Tomorrow is cowash day.


----------



## lyricallysound (Sep 6, 2012)

I am a newbie but I want to join.

I will be doing 6 months because I will be a year natural since my second big chop in February.

My mix is very easy:
   1/2 tsp of sulfur
   2 oz of regular castor oil/JBCO mix
   Tea tree oil - anti-fungal
   Licorice extract - reduce dandruff and hair loss
   Hyssop extract - promotes relaxation ( I luv this stuff)


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 6, 2012)

Added some peppermint oil and applied last night and this morning


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Subscribing to thread.  I will have to read the rest of it once I get home tonight.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 6, 2012)

Applying my mix for overnight baggying tonite. Im lovin it!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 6, 2012)

Its here its here its here!!!! Wen girl coning through!!!



Excited abt the freaking packaging??!!!! Is ME!!!


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm really impressed with this mix.  I took out one of my cornrows and my hair is still soft and my ng is really soft.  The ultimate test will be my wash day this weekend.  I'm currently 10 weeks post and I'm thinking I can make it my goal of 16 weeks using this mix.


----------



## futureapl (Sep 8, 2012)

I applied the oil today. My hair feels amazingly soft. Is it the sulfur?


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm still applying nightly then flat twisting. Co washed last night and plan to shampoo and DC tomorrow.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Sep 8, 2012)

I applied tonight and topped with a plastic cap. I added more peppermint but I think I may add a touch more. I love it for fragrance.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like we have some good results for us relaxed heads.  Looking forward to seeing how my newgrowth will be affected when I am 8 weeks post.  futureapl and BadMamaJama keep us posted on your results as you near touch up time.  I am about to do a GHE mixture using my sulphur oil for a few hours.  I have a bridal shower this evening so I'll rinse, wash and then do a rollerset.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 8, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 I sure will keep you posted.  I washed my hair and put my cornrows back in this am.  I'll be okay with relaxing next week at 12 weeks, but I might stretch longer.  This is the longest I've ever stretched.  If it wasn't for this mix I sure would've relaxed at 10 weeks.


----------



## ilong (Sep 8, 2012)

@BadMamaJama - I have a change in direction which necessitates a revision to the recipe (Njoy's) I had planned to use for the challenge. I ordered some ayurvedic oils and would like to use those. My revised recipe is below. Items in parenthesis are the ingredients I am changing and the items in red are the new measurements/ingredients/ May I still participate in the challenge?




1 heaping tsp Sublimed Sulfur Powder
4 oz (Organic Jojoba Oil) *Bhringraj Oil*
(2) *1 oz* Jamaican Black Castor Oil
*1 oz Brahmi Oil*
(2)* 1 oz* (Organic Extra Virgin Olive Oil(EVOO)) *Amla Oil*
*1 oz Sesame Oil*
(4-5) *2* drops Rosemary Oil
(4-5) *2* drops Peppermint 
*5 drops neem oil*


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 8, 2012)

ilong, of course.  Our goal is to see how to get the most growth.  You might have a super combination!


----------



## LexiDior (Sep 8, 2012)

checking in. i changed my combo also: 
1 tsp Sublimed Sulfur Powder
2 oz Jojoba Oil
3 oz Castor Oil
2 oz Extra Virgin Olive Oil(EVOO)
4-5 drops Rosemary Oil
4-5 drops Peppermint


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 8, 2012)

Hiiiii, everyone! 

I feel so bad: I haven't started yet! I knew September would be a tough month for me and that I couldn't do massages every day, but I didn't know it would be this bad! I actually moved recently and I can't find my sulphur!!   (I also don't have Internet yet but that's a separate thing entirely ). So I'm sorry I'm late to the challenge. I'll do some more unpacking today and tomorrow to see if I can find it!!!!!!! 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi, checking in.  I've been applying every night and baggying underneath satin bonnet.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 9, 2012)

I enjoyed my Wen cleansing and my lush rollerset so I didn't apply any sulphur oil last night, but I will tonite when I can tie it down with satin bonnet.  I can't wait to see my results when I relax in the next 5-6 weeks. We are on the grow ladies, let's keep it moving!


----------



## Evo-ny (Sep 9, 2012)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I am not a closet chemist, so I have no idea what caused it.  But I was using the moe's growth oil with added sulfur and it was just fine.  The second time I made a batch I added coconut oil to it and it stunk to high heaven!



I'm going to attest to this! Even though I didn't use coconut oil in my mixture, I moisturized and sealed with it the night before I used my concoction. It wasn't bad at first, but phew... 

Now I'm sealing with EVOO and there's no problems here! I'm really curious as to what it is in coconut oil that makes sulfur step up it's smell game


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 9, 2012)

Yayyyy! I found my sulphur last night! I made the mix and did my first application and massage. My scalp felt a little sore in some places while I was sleeping, but I'm not too bothered by that now. It wasn't painful. I'm using NJoy's mix. I'll try to get a photo up soon!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 9, 2012)

Oops I forgot: how long does the amount in the OP last for you all?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 9, 2012)

I just applied my mix, I'm loving it .


----------



## NJoy (Sep 9, 2012)

I think I'm gonna have to BC to really get into this challenge.  I'm still trying to avoid the extra manipulation because of transitioning.  Seriously considering BC'g next weekend.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 9, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> I just applied my mix, I'm loving it .



I am too.  I actually added some more castor oil to my mix and it leaves my ng feeling niiiice.  I think this mix might actually allow me to stretch to my goal of 4 months.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 9, 2012)

NJoy said:


> I think I'm gonna have to BC to really get into this challenge.  I'm still trying to avoid the extra manipulation because of transitioning.  Seriously considering BC'g next weekend.



NJoy, if you bc now, won't you have you still have a nice length?


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 9, 2012)

NJoy--

I can't wait to see pics 
 Do it!!! Do it!!! Do it!!


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 9, 2012)

Bwahahaha! NJoy Chop chop chop! 



If you want to .

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 9, 2012)

NJoy said:


> I think I'm gonna have to BC to really get into this challenge.  I'm still trying to avoid the extra manipulation because of transitioning.  Seriously considering BC'g next weekend.



You're already BSL go for it Hun!!!!  We're ready for you!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 9, 2012)

Washed, DC, m&s then applied my concoction today and I'm currently sitting with my plastic cap.  So far I'm only applying twice a week but will try to increase to 3 times a week.  I didn't get an oil slick today, I'm learning to apply less!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 9, 2012)

Got Hair Lazy this weekend. Was supposed to cowash and deep condition. Still applied my oil though


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Sep 9, 2012)

Prepoo, wash, condition, and deep condition before applying my mix. Did a scalp massage and now I'm hanging with my little guy watching Caillou.


----------



## freckledface (Sep 9, 2012)

Sulfur just came in. I'm gonna let it sit over night and apply tomorrow! Can't wait


----------



## NJoy (Sep 10, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:


> @NJoy, if you bc now, won't you have you still have a nice length?


 
 But not compared to Hip Length.  Ah well. It'll grow. What am I waiting on? 




yaya24 said:


> @NJoy--
> 
> I can't wait to see pics
> Do it!!! Do it!!! Do it!!


 


naturalnewb said:


> Bwahahaha! @NJoy Chop chop chop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


KaramelDiva1978 said:


> You're already BSL go for it Hun!!!! We're ready for you!!!


 
Jump! Jump! Jump!  Did somebody just push me? 

I'm ready really. The contrast between the two textures is obscene. The length will still be pretty good but, I'll have to get used to the shrunken length. That's a whole 'nother story.

But at least I'll be able to seriously hop on board the growth train again. That was fun.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 10, 2012)

NJoy said:


> But not compared to Hip Length.  Ah well. It'll grow. What am I waiting on?
> 
> Jump! Jump! Jump!  Did somebody just push me?
> 
> ...



Good luck! And post pics along with your experience when ever you decide to do it's


----------



## Hairsnob (Sep 10, 2012)

I was too lazy last night to apply my mix so this morning as I was putting my hair into a bun I decided to do a quick application. I thought everything was fine but I got to work and was walking down the hall with my girlfriend and she said what is all that stuff on your neck, cream lotion or something? Oh my goodness, I had an OIL SLICK like crazy on my neck LOL. I'm still trying to wipe it off but it must be just running down constantly because I wiped it off earlier and it's slick again LOL.

What I wouldn't do to grow some hair LOL.


----------



## LexiDior (Sep 10, 2012)

checking in. Just applied before heading to wrk.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 10, 2012)

Hairsnob said:
			
		

> I was too lazy last night to apply my mix so this morning as I was putting my hair into a bun I decided to do a quick application. I thought everything was fine but I got to work and was walking down the hall with my girlfriend and she said what is all that stuff on your neck, cream lotion or something? Oh my goodness, I had an OIL SLICK like crazy on my neck LOL. I'm still trying to wipe it off but it must be just running down constantly because I wiped it off earlier and it's slick again LOL.
> 
> What I wouldn't do to grow some hair LOL.



Lol ..
I now do nighttime application only.


----------



## Hairsnob (Sep 10, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> Lol ..
> I now do nighttime application only.


 
Lesson learned!! LOL


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 10, 2012)

Checking in:

I've been applying my main mix every other night and alternating it with a secondary mix I made (without the HTGE) to stretch it out a bit.  The second mix I made has coconut oil and peppermint oil - my original one doesn't.


----------



## Slicebread (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi everyone I have lurked for 4 weeks and I joining this thread. I have used NJoys concoction for 3 1/2 weeks and seen mega growth adding MN. I'll post pics soon for start. I'm a newbie but love this site. I'm NL-SL. My goal is WL.


----------



## Evo-ny (Sep 10, 2012)

Since the sulfur doesn't dissolve into the oil and there's always a ton of sediment at the bottom, do you top up the oil when it gets low to keep the sulfur % at a safe level?

I shake it up really well before I use it, but I'm guessing that once I get to the last few ounces, it'll be more concentrated.


----------



## JaszyFaye (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey y'all just checking in. I've changed up my mix. I apply this mixture every other day and I've been wiggling it. 

1 tsp of sulfur
4 oz of coconut oil ( idk about y'all but my mix doesn't smell to the high heavens lol)
2 oz of safflower oil
2 oz of grape seed oil
A couple drops of peppermint oil


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 11, 2012)

Hairsnob said:


> I was too lazy last night to apply my mix so this morning as I was putting my hair into a bun I decided to do a quick application. I thought everything was fine but I got to work and was walking down the hall with my girlfriend and she said what is all that stuff on your neck, cream lotion or something? Oh my goodness, I had an OIL SLICK like crazy on my neck LOL. I'm still trying to wipe it off but it must be just running down constantly because I wiped it off earlier and it's slick again LOL.
> 
> What I wouldn't do to grow some hair LOL.



LOL! Sometimes I think I've only put a little on and I look up and my neck is hella greasy! Yuck!  I've learned to only apply when I'm in the house for the eve.


----------



## cynd (Sep 11, 2012)

Is anyone else having problems with extreme dryness? I make sure to only get my mix on my scalp, avoiding the actual strains and I've doubled up on keeping my strains moisturized. I've tried everything from baggying overnight to just leaving the mix in for only a few hours. Either way, my hair looks like a brillo pad and little clumps or tufts fall out as soon as I use the mix. I've used it almost every day or every other day. Yesterday, I lived in conditioner and oils and when I washed them out my hair was so soft I almost had to tie my hands down to keep from stroking it, and it was still soft when I woke up this morning. I literally just applied my sulfur mix about an hour ago and my hair is back to being a brillo pad already and little clumps are hanging on the ends ready to drop off. Maybe my hair just doesn't like sulfur. I really wanted to do this. I'm so sad.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 11, 2012)

NJoy can help I'm sure.  I tried MTG before and it dried the crap out of my hair.  With this mix, my hair doesn't feel dry at all.  I'm guessing it's your mix.  What's in your mix?


----------



## NJoy (Sep 11, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:


> @NJoy can help I'm sure. I tried MTG before and it dried the crap out of my hair. With this mix, my hair doesn't feel dry at all. I'm guessing it's your mix. What's in your mix?


 
Here's the recipe.  Sulfur is drying. I think baggying, using "scalp-friendly" oils and cowashing keeps my hair from feeling dry.  I'm not really sure "cade oil" (the stinky stuff in mtg) is scalp-friendly.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 11, 2012)

cynd said:


> Is anyone else having problems with extreme dryness? I make sure to only get my mix on my scalp, avoiding the actual strains and I've doubled up on keeping my strains moisturized. I've tried everything from baggying overnight to just leaving the mix in for only a few hours. Either way, my hair looks like a brillo pad and little clumps or tufts fall out as soon as I use the mix. I've used it almost every day or every other day. Yesterday, I lived in conditioner and oils and when I washed them out my hair was so soft I almost had to tie my hands down to keep from stroking it, and it was still soft when I woke up this morning. I literally just applied my sulfur mix about an hour ago and my hair is back to being a brillo pad already and little clumps are hanging on the ends ready to drop off. Maybe my hair just doesn't like sulfur. I really wanted to do this. I'm so sad.


 
@cynd

Whoops. I didn't look up far enough to see that you had the original question. Have you tried clarifying your hair? I don't get dryness. But then again, I cowash it out the next day and alternate sls and non-sls scalp-only poo'g as needed to prevent build up. Right now I'm using acv rinses to do the same. Not every time tho. Build up can prevent moisture from getting into your strands. Just a thought.

ETA:  Also, check your recipe. I'm not sure why you're getting instant dryness.  I don't get that at all.  It could be that your hair doesn't like sulfur.  Not sure, hon.  Sawwy.


----------



## cynd (Sep 11, 2012)

Here's what I'm using BadMamaJama:

1 tsp sublimed sulfur
4 oz jojoba oil
2 oz JBCO
1 oz grapeseed oil
1 oz avocado oil
5 drops peppermint
5 drops rosemary 

I've used all of these things w/o the sulfur before and didn't have the problem with excessive dryness.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes, your mix looks pretty good.  Do you moisturize before using your mix?  That helps me.    Maybe you should add some more oil.  My mix is majority castor oil and I love it.    The key is to get your mix so that it works for your hair.  cynd


----------



## cynd (Sep 11, 2012)

thanks @NJoy. Overnight baggying seems to give me headaches but I do baggy for a few hours during the day and I pile on the moisture and seal my strands with oil when I apply the mix. Some times it's a little bit better than other times, but it's always dry.


----------



## cynd (Sep 11, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:


> Yes, your mix looks pretty good. Do you moisturize before using your mix? That helps me. Maybe you should add some more oil. My mix is majority castor oil and I love it. The key is to get your mix so that it works for your hair. @cynd


 

BadMamaJama, I actually moisturize right after I put the mix on my scalp because I thought that would help ensure any mix that got on my actual strands would be well moisturized. I'll try doing it before and I also may change my mix to make it heavier on JBCO and use less of the lighter (jojoba, grapeseed) oils and see if that helps.  My hair very thin and pretty low density as well, so I can't afford to have it come out in little clumps.  At the rate I'm going, even if the mix works for me I'll end up with two or three booty length strands left on my head.


----------



## cynd (Sep 11, 2012)

NJoy said:


> @cynd
> 
> Whoops. I didn't look up far enough to see that you had the original question. Have you tried clarifying your hair? I don't get dryness. But then again, I cowash it out the next day and alternate sls and non-sls scalp-only poo'g as needed to prevent build up. Right now I'm using acv rinses to do the same. Not every time tho. Build up can prevent moisture from getting into your strands. Just a thought.
> 
> ETA: Also, check your recipe. I'm not sure why you're getting instant dryness. I don't get that at all. It could be that your hair doesn't like sulfur. Not sure, hon. Sawwy.


 

NJoy I pretty much followed your recipe and only substituted grapeseed and avocado oils for EVOO because my hair doesn't like it.  And yes, the instant dryness is crazy.  The mix feels fine on my scalp and I don't think I'm getting much, if any, on my actual strands -- can't figure it out either.  Anyway, thanks for the help.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 11, 2012)

cynd said:


> BadMamaJama, I actually moisturize right after I put the mix on my scalp because I thought that would help ensure any mix that got on my actual strands would be well moisturized. I'll try doing it before and I also may change my mix to make it heavier on JBCO and use less of the lighter (jojoba, grapeseed) oils and see if that helps.  My hair very thin and pretty low density as well, so I can't afford to have it come out in little clumps.  At the rate I'm going, even if the mix works for me I'll end up with two or three booty length strands left on my head.



LOL at the 3 booty length strands left on your head. I agree with NJoy that you should clarify and kind of start all over.  Clarify, moisturize and that way when you put your mix on you can start to see what works.  I always put moisturizer on, then my mix.  I also baggy after putting my mix on my head.
I baggy for about an hour or two and my hair stays moisturized. I don't cowash everyday either.  Maybe every 3 days I'll wash to clean my scalp of buildup.


----------



## cynd (Sep 11, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:


> LOL at the 3 booty length strands left on your head. I agree with NJoy that you should clarify and kind of start all over. Clarify, moisturize and that way when you put your mix on you can start to see what works. I always put moisturizer on, then my mix. I also baggy after putting my mix on my head.
> I baggy for about an hour or two and my hair stays moisturized. I don't cowash everyday either. Maybe every 3 days I'll wash to clean my scalp of buildup.


 

Okay. Thanks.  I just clarified then moisturized and sealed.  Tomorrow I'll take your advice and moisturize, apply my mix and baggy for a couple of hours and see how it goes.  Thanks so much to you and to NJoy for your quick responses and helpful suggestions.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 11, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:
			
		

> LOL at the 3 booty length strands left on your head. I agree with NJoy that you should clarify and kind of start all over.  Clarify, moisturize and that way when you put your mix on you can start to see what works.  I always put moisturizer on, then my mix.  I also baggy after putting my mix on my head.
> I baggy for about an hour or two and my hair stays moisturized. I don't cowash everyday either.  Maybe every 3 days I'll wash to clean my scalp of buildup.



This is exactly what I do.  I also used:
4oz of JBCO 
2oz EVOO
2oz Safflower oil.

My new growth stays moist until I CW a few days later or shampoo the following week.


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 11, 2012)

added some to my sclap today


----------



## NJoy (Sep 11, 2012)

cynd said:


> @BadMamaJama, I actually moisturize right after I put the mix on my scalp because I thought that would help ensure any mix that got on my actual strands would be well moisturized. I'll try doing it before and I also may change my mix to make it heavier on JBCO and use less of the lighter (jojoba, grapeseed) oils and see if that helps. My hair very thin and pretty low density as well, so I can't afford to have it come out in little clumps. At the rate I'm going, even if the mix works for me *I'll end up with two or three booty length strands left on my head*.


 
cynd

Girl, stop. @ 2 or 3 booty length strands. 

I hope the clarifying helps. Also, when some start new growth programs, you may get a bit of increased shedding at first. I'd get that in spurts but never really worried about it. I took it that those were hairs that were gonna be shed anyway but increasing the growth rate just sped that up.

I'm not sure if that's what you're saying that's going on and I don't think shedding releases "clumps" at a time. But, I thought it was worth mentioning as something to think about.

Please keep us posted. And of course, only do what you feel is right for your hair. I don't want you looking at me sideways swinging 2 or 3 booty length strands. lachen:Girl, I'm gonna wear that one out. Too funny. )  What works for one may not work or be for another.


----------



## Kdiamond19 (Sep 11, 2012)

cynd said:


> . . . At the rate I'm going, even if the mix works for me I'll end up with two or three booty length strands left on my head.



cynd - Lol at your 2-3 booty strands! It makes me sad the mix isn't working so great for you. Especially since I modeled my mix after yours. However, I did take out the rosemary and put some drops of EMU oil in place of it,  just because I already had it in the house. My hair really doesn't feel dry. . . in fact if feels soft and moisturized and I'm actually in crochet braids so I don't have the luxury of doing too much cowasing and moisturizing with my actual hair. I'll see the damage (2-3 booty strands) if there is any when I take it out this weekend. I really hope the clarifying works for you.


----------



## ilong (Sep 11, 2012)

Cynd
I hope you see this before you apply tomorrow.  You may want to consider your mix as the SEAL phase of the Moisturize, Condition, Seal (MCS) process.

So you have moisturized and sealed.  You seem to be missing the CONDITION segment.   Oil is a sealant - so if your hair is dry underneath the oil will seal in that dryness.  Add the drying affect of sulfur and you have a perfect environment for hair breakage.   

With the light bulb coming on recently that I have been combing out all of my growth  because of my hair not being moisturized and conditioned - I am a MCS predator on my hair.   I always have a mix of water and conditioner in a squirt bottle prepared for use at all times.  (I have one at my office also along with an oil mix in an old water bottle )   My last two take downs have had very little hair comb out and my DGD's hair had even less.  (she's 4 and I make her  MCS and baggy every night too and trust me it has paid off big time.) 

Scarves give me a headaches too so I use the satin bonnets over the plastic caps.  I have gotten to the point I can't go to sleep without my bonnet on. If you are using a scarf try switching to a bonnet $2.99 or less @ Walmarts and they seem to stay on.

You mentioned adding more JBCO - that oil and castor oil in general is very very heavy.   And if your hair is low density it may be "weight" to your hair.  If you are going to increase oil content in your mix - consider adding some coconut oil which has moisturizing and conditioning properties.

 PLEASE consider adding the condition phase (I am trying to use up as many as my hair products as possible so I even use regular conditioner with my water).  

I am using ayurvedic oils (bhringraj, brahmi, amla) in my mix, which are supposedly good for hair breakage, growth and strength.

Sorry for writing a book - but I know you and I are on a mission.  And I want it to be MISSION: POSSIBLE.


----------



## Evo-ny (Sep 11, 2012)

Checking in! My schedule's looking like this so far:

Sunday: Full Wash & DC
Monday: Moisturize with S-Curl & seal with EVOO
Tuesday: Apply concoction
Wednesday: Cowash
Thursday: Apply concoction
Friday: Moisturize and seal
Saturday: Apply concoction

I might go the full six months. At first, I was sure I was going to go natural, but I still have doubts that I could manage it. My longest stretch was 7 months and this challenge will put me back at that point. After this challenge is over, I'll see if I'll texlax or BC.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Sep 12, 2012)

I Co-washed then applied my mix.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 12, 2012)

So far so good .


----------



## cynd (Sep 12, 2012)

ilong said:


> Cynd
> I hope you see this before you apply tomorrow. You may want to consider your mix as the SEAL phase of the Moisturize, Condition, Seal (MCS) process.
> 
> So you have moisturized and sealed. You seem to be missing the CONDITION segment. Oil is a sealant - so if your hair is dry underneath the oil will seal in that dryness. Add the drying affect of sulfur and you have a perfect environment for hair breakage.
> ...


 
Many thanks ilong.  I didn't mention conditioning ( I guess I'm using the terms moisturize and condition interchangeably) but I do both every day.  In fact I'm a conditioner junkie.     You're right about the JBCO being heavy on my fine strands, but I was thinking of increasing the percentage of it my mix just a little since it primarily will be on my scalp. Thanks for your suggestions.  I have bhringraj and brahmi and may try those in my  mix as well.


----------



## cynd (Sep 12, 2012)

Kdiamond19 said:


> @cynd - Lol at your 2-3 booty strands! It makes me sad the mix isn't working so great for you. Especially since I modeled my mix after yours. However, I did take out the rosemary and put some drops of EMU oil in place of it, just because I already had it in the house. My hair really doesn't feel dry. . . in fact if feels soft and moisturized and I'm actually in crochet braids so I don't have the luxury of doing too much cowasing and moisturizing with my actual hair. I'll see the damage (2-3 booty strands) if there is any when I take it out this weekend. I really hope the clarifying works for you.


 

I'm glad the mix is working for you @kdiamond.  I don't think it's the mix.  I've used all of the other ingredients and it may end up being that my hair just doesn't like sulfur like NJoy suggested. Love emu oil btw.


----------



## cynd (Sep 12, 2012)

NJoy said:


> @cynd
> 
> Girl, stop. @ 2 or 3 booty length strands.
> 
> ...


 
Not a chance NJoy.  2 or 3 booty strands or not, I'll always be grateful to you and each and every member of my LHCF family for your advice.


----------



## LexiDior (Sep 12, 2012)

checking in. im gonna shampoo my hair later today and reapply.

Has anyone thought about instead of using liquid castor oil, use the solid kind??


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 12, 2012)

Last night I used my second concoction (I alternate two I made) and baggied my ends.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 12, 2012)

Checking in: I'm still applying 6-7 nights per week.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ditto! Still applying and will co-wash with my new love Wen Fig!!!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 12, 2012)

Finally deep conditioned Monday night and I found my baby daddy :







My 10 weeks post new growth felt awesome!  I covered the conditioner in a mix of oils I had laying around. I applied my sulfur mix last night.


----------



## ilong (Sep 12, 2012)

QueenAmaka - "found my baby  daddy"   too funny


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 12, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> Finally deep conditioned Monday night and I found my baby daddy :
> 
> My 10 weeks post new growth felt awesome!  I covered the conditioner in a mix of oils I had laying around. I applied my sulfur mix last night.



Ooohhh I've been eyeing the Macadamia oil condish by them!!! Idk. Wen got my head sprung I might be stuck for a minute!!


----------



## yora88 (Sep 12, 2012)

Shampooed and conditioned my hair, applied sulfur mix, and now I'm trying to air dry using the scarf method. Hopefully it produces the desired results so I can do this everyday, I really enjoy cowashing!


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 12, 2012)

applied my mix and whole head baggied yesterday.
I'll be skipping tonight and then applying again tomorrow night.

Friday I am due for a senna gloss and steam.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 12, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> Finally deep conditioned Monday night and I found my baby daddy :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I finally got that the and the morrocan oil condish bogo free.  I like em both.  I think they are going to be great for my hair post 9 weeks when it starts craving protein products.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 13, 2012)

It's about time!  I finally applied my concoction without making an oil slick!  I researched on how to really massage my scalp for the most benefit and I'm finally getting some good tingling...not itching but TINGLING!!


----------



## baddison (Sep 13, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> It's about time! I finally applied my concoction without making an oil slick! I researched on how to really massage my scalp for the most benefit and I'm finally getting some good tingling...not itching but TINGLING!!


 

Hmmm....I'm not getting tingling at all...just some itching from time to time.  Should I increase my peppermint or rosemary??


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 13, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> Hmmm....I'm not getting tingling at all...just some itching from time to time.  Should I increase my peppermint or rosemary??



I'm too afraid to change the EO ratio of 4-5 drops, but a few more drops probably won't hurt either.  I didn't get the tingling until after I had my plastic cap on for a little while.  When I massage DD's hair she says her scalp feels warm and tingly and the only thing I put on her scalp is EVCO.  When I get the itching I take that as a cue that it's time to clean my scalp.  How do you massage?  You are suppose to press firmly on your scalp and massage in a circular motion.  The scalp should move only, not your hair so much.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey Ladies,

Just applied my mix. I received some jolly rancher fragrance from wholesale supplies yesterday and added a few drops to my mix and now it is "awesomer" lol


----------



## Hairsnob (Sep 14, 2012)

I love this mix because my old mix would itch my scalp. Mainly the castor oil. Of course this has castor oil in it but one of the other oils must counteract the itching because my scalp has been fine so far.

One drawback though, I can't seem to keep my satin bonnet on my head anymore when I sleep. I guess I'm gonna have to start using a satin scarf instead. Luckily I have satin pillowcases for just in case it slips off.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hairsnob said:


> I love this mix because my old mix would itch my scalp. Mainly the castor oil. Of course this has castor oil in it but one of the other oils must counteract the itching because my scalp has been fine so far.
> 
> One drawback though, I can't seem to keep my satin bonnet on my head anymore when I sleep. I guess I'm gonna have to start using a satin scarf instead. Luckily I have satin pillowcases for just in case it slips off.



I put on a scarf and bonnet and mine still didn't stay on. Idk what else to try. 

I got a good 5-8 minute scalp massage last note. Grow baby grow!


----------



## Evo-ny (Sep 14, 2012)

Try using those small thin elastic headbands. Mine used to come off, but I put one or two around my head and my bonnet stays in place.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey ladies- 

For some reason daily cowashing is drying the crap outta my hair - I know it's supposed to have the opposite effect, but it just never worked for me. Would it be bad to apply the mix nightly and only wash with a DC treatment once a week? Or is that too much oil clogging up my scalp?


----------



## Hairsnob (Sep 14, 2012)

Evo-ny said:


> Try using those small thin elastic headbands. Mine used to come off, but I put one or two around my head and my bonnet stays in place.


 
Good idea! I have some of those too. Thanks!


----------



## Hairsnob (Sep 14, 2012)

MsEveMarie said:


> Hey ladies-
> 
> For some reason daily cowashing is drying the crap outta my hair - I know it's supposed to have the opposite effect, but it just never worked for me. Would it be bad to apply the mix nightly and only wash with a DC treatment once a week? Or is that too much oil clogging up my scalp?


 
I remember when I said co-washing didn't work for me. I think it was the type of conditioner I was using because it was more for a DC. Now I only co-wash with V05 moisture milks because that's the only one that doesn't bother me. I just make sure I rinse my scalp EXTRA good.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 14, 2012)

MsEveMarie said:


> Hey ladies-
> 
> For some reason daily cowashing is drying the crap outta my hair - I know it's supposed to have the opposite effect, but it just never worked for me. Would it be bad to apply the mix nightly and only wash with a DC treatment once a week? Or is that too much oil clogging up my scalp?



I'm 12 weeks post right now and cowashing is out of the question for me.  My hair is in cornrows and I'm washing once a week.  I did wash my hair this past Monday because my scalp was itching, but once a week is fine.  

I love cowashing but only up to 8 weeks post.  I found that if I leave a bit of conditioner in my hair it feels great.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Sep 14, 2012)

Hairsnob said:


> I remember when I said co-washing didn't work for me. I think it was the type of conditioner I was using because it was more for a DC. Now I only co-wash with V05 moisture milks because that's the only one that doesn't bother me. I just make sure I rinse my scalp EXTRA good.



Hmm maybe I'll have to revisit the cheapie conditioners. I stopped using them because I didn't want to leave any residue/cones on my scalp/hair


----------



## MsEveMarie (Sep 14, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:


> I'm 12 weeks post right now and cowashing is out of the question for me.  My hair is in cornrows and I'm washing once a week.  I did wash my hair this past Monday because my scalp was itching, but once a week is fine.
> 
> I love cowashing but only up to 8 weeks post.  I found that if I leave a bit of conditioner in my hair it feels great.




You know my hair loves when I leave a lil bit of condish on my wash/dc days...but that trick did not work one bit when I co-washed. I'm completely natural...so maybe this just isn't for me.

Are you applying the oil every night?


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 14, 2012)

MsEveMarie, I only wash out the mix either once or twice a week and I've had no issues.  I know others who do the same, it's a matter of personal preference I've seen no ill effects from applying the mix daily and only washing once a week.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Sep 14, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:
			
		

> MsEveMarie, I only wash out the mix either once or twice a week and I've had no issues.  I know others who do the same, it's a matter of personal preference I've seen no ill effects from applying the mix daily and only washing once a week.



Yayy thanks that's great to hear! Thought I was going to have to drop out of the challenge


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 14, 2012)

MsEveMarie, I do apply it every night.  I recently relaxed after being natural.  It took me awhile to get the hang of cowashing.  When I finally got it, I was addicted and that's why I still do it now.  

You don't have to cowash if you don't want to.  I know PinkSunshine only applied her mix twice a week on her wash days and still got great results.


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 14, 2012)

My hair is feeling a bit dry since starting the regimen, and I am using all of my same products except i added this concoction.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 15, 2012)

TopShelf  Mine was a bit drying at first also.  I added some more castor oil to my mix and it's much better.  Of course the amount of sulfur to oil isn't the same either but it's working for me.  I also put moisturizer in my hair before I put the mix in, and I always baggy after for about an hour.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 15, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:
			
		

> TopShelf  Mine was a bit drying at first also.  I added some more castor oil to my mix and it's much better.  Of course the amount of sulfur to oil isn't the same either but it's working for me.  I also put moisturizer in my hair before I put the mix in, and I always baggy after for about an hour.



Exactly! Though mine was never dry because my first batch included 4oz of JBCO instead of 2oz..


----------



## futureapl (Sep 15, 2012)

I applied the mixture this afternoon. I will wash my hair tomorrow. Relaxer next week. I will be 7 Weeks post.


----------



## ilong (Sep 15, 2012)

Checking in - 
I moisturize, condition apply my revised sulfur concoction,massage and baggy every other night. On the alternate nights I moisturize, condition massage my scalp with bhringraj and brahmi oils and baggy.

Side note: I'm still in sew in installed July 27th. Measured new growth is 1" (distance from scalp to track).  I measured all of the tracks.


----------



## longhairdreaming (Sep 16, 2012)

Checking in...used my mix for a week then stopped when I flat ironed(4days). Clarified, dc, cornrowed my hair, applied my mix and baggied last night. Think I'll continue with the baggying mostly 'cause I don't smell anything at night lol


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 16, 2012)

Last night I used my Mix #2 (which has more of a coconut oil base). I will use Mix #1 tonight, shampoo and henna tomorrow night.


----------



## Slicebread (Sep 16, 2012)

Checking also. I placed my mix in, co wash every 2 days. Putting JBCO on the ends with Virgin CO and bagging at night. Seeing lots go new growth.


----------



## 25Nona (Sep 16, 2012)

I haven't been posting much but I have been sticking to the challenge. I've been applying my mix two times a week once on Wednesday and the second time on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Sep 16, 2012)

Im in, I will putting my concotion together today


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

Should I stop using my mixture for a few days before doing a semi-permanent rinse?  I need to color my grays popping up all over my TWA.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Sep 16, 2012)

I really started missing my straight hair. I washed, conditioned, and twisted my hair yesterday. Then I did a protein treatment today then conditioned then straightened cause I couldn't take it. Haha. I applied my mix after my leave in and now I'm happy.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 17, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Should I stop using my mixture for a few days before doing a semi-permanent rinse?  I need to color my grays popping up all over my TWA.



I would. And you may want to clarify to make sure the oil doesn't seal your roots


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 17, 2012)

NJoy,  
Thank you for responding.  I will clarify as well


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 17, 2012)

I just applied my concoction, did a really long scalp massage and now I'm baggying for about few hours.  I'm feeling reeeally good about my hair right now!!


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 17, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> I just applied my concoction, did a really long scalp massage and now I'm baggying for about few hours. I'm feeling reeeally good about my hair right now!!


 
KiWiStyle,
Keep up the good work!  Your hair looks great! (I saw pics after you did your henna treatment).  Have you gone wig shopping yet?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 17, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle,
> Keep up the good work!  Your hair looks great! (I saw pics after you did your henna treatment).  Have you gone wig shopping yet?



Thanks xu93texas!  I'm trying not to get hair lazy and so I'm constantly looking for motivation and inspiration.  I don't even know where to begin shopping for wigs. I hate the really shiny and silky ones because it's so obvious.  I like the short ones but they don't hid my kitchens, lol.  As for the long ones. Let's just say DH won't agree with it.  He dislike wigs and weaves so I'll have to find a happy median.  

How's the TWA coming along??  I see you're coloring your hair soon, you're not a fan of henna??  You can do a henna and then indigo if you want black hair...


----------



## Hairsnob (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't co-wash every day so most of the time my hair is greasy from my mix. The problem is that I work in I.T. and I have to touch other people's laptops. I keep leaving HUGE greasy fingerprints on their machines and I have to make sure I wipe it down before I give it back to them LOL. They're probably all whispering about me calling me the greasy gal


----------



## ladieluv2010 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey ladies I guess I decided to poke my head out of my shell. Ive actually already joined the challenge with you alllast week when I got my sulfur but I was to nervous to post but I'm in!(btw my concotion is alittle different as I am a simple person and cant gather all the great ingrediants you guys can.)  Ive been watching this thread since August when it began and I am hoping to see great results. So here we go ..

Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month?
4 Month but if all goes well 6

Which will be in your mixture?
8oz Wild Growth oil 
1 oz. Jamaican black castor oil 
1 heaping tsp of sulfur

Starting pic
I will post off my phone later tonight

If relaxed, how many weeks post?
My last relaxer was May havenet had much of any new growth tho hair and hair was in sew in.


----------



## ladieluv2010 (Sep 17, 2012)

Is it okay to perm with this challenge? and will the sulfur interfere with the chemicals of the perm?


----------



## ladieluv2010 (Sep 17, 2012)

sorry tried to delete couldnt figure it out bare with me


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 18, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks xu93texas!  I'm trying not to get hair lazy and so I'm constantly looking for motivation and inspiration.  I don't even know where to begin shopping for wigs. I hate the really shiny and silky ones because it's so obvious.  I like the short ones but they don't hid my kitchens, lol.  As for the long ones. Let's just say DH won't agree with it.  He dislike wigs and weaves so I'll have to find a happy median.
> 
> How's the TWA coming along??  I see you're coloring your hair soon, you're not a fan of henna??  You can do a henna and then indigo if you want black hair...



I'm finally starting to see some growth.  I'm not into my hair right now, therefore still wearing wigs.  I'm doing a rinse b/c my grays are popping. I have to do more research on henna.  Anyhoo, I'll pm you later


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Check out http://www.mehandi.com for more info on henna and indigo.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm still applying and massaging my scalp about 4 times a week and co-washing twice a week with a shampoo and deep condition on the weekend.  New growth is feeling nice and thick at only 4 weeks and 3 days post relaxer.  I still have 4 more weeks to go, so I'm very curious to see how much growth I will receive in that timeframe.  I want to really jumpstart my results though. I think I will get back on my workouts and water intake for the next 4 weeks.   I missed last week because my schedule was crazy busy with my kids, but this week I'll be back on my grind for total body health.  The sweat and the aerobic activity will be good for the whole body. 

Glad to see everyone on board!  Happy Hair Growth!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 18, 2012)

Planning to BC tonight.  THEN I'll be able to go full throttle on my growth game.  I feel like I'm starting all over again...but natural.


----------



## blackberry815 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm in I use this I just make sure I have 8 ounces of oil.. I used olive oil, grape seed oil, castor oil and evoo. I am not cowashing daily.. I'm leaving that sucker in and throwing a wig on...


----------



## LexiDior (Sep 19, 2012)

checking in. applied yesterday.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Sep 19, 2012)

I've been applying everyday. I straightened my hair Sunday though and I hate how oily and weighed down it feels. I'm going to switch to every other day at least while I have this straight hair itch. I really want the results so I'm having an internal struggle about not applying daily.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 19, 2012)

Applied last night after an overnight henna treatment (Monday - Tuesday).


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 20, 2012)

GM ladies! On the grow over here. Applying this morning then French braiding my hair for the day. Co washed with Wen last night and moisturizer and sealed. Have a good everyone!


----------



## Evo-ny (Sep 20, 2012)

On a short hiatus, gotta relax my hair. I should have done it beforehand, but I was planning on transitioning.

Maybe I'll consider going natural again when I have more time to properly care for it.


----------



## nickmack (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi ladies! I know this is a challenge thread, but since there are so many people taking part, I figured HERE would be the best place to ask! Has anyone with existing scalp drama (like psoriasis, seborrhoeic dermatitis or eczema) had issues with using this mix? i.e. is it okay to go for it without fear of flare ups? 

TIA!


----------



## Slicebread (Sep 20, 2012)

ladieluv2010 said:
			
		

> Is it okay to perm with this challenge? and will the sulfur interfere with the chemicals of the perm?



You should wait at least a week before perm. You could burn or have to wash it out before it tarts to take.


----------



## Dabaddest (Sep 20, 2012)

I finally paid for my subscription after years of lurking so I'll officially join this challenge. My current length is cbl. I'm all natural. I have been applying my mix everyday since August 26th and doing a daily morning co wash. I haven't co washed in the last week because the temp dropped in mi. 
My mixture
4oz castor oil
2oz jojoba oil
2oz evoo
A whole lotta peppermint oil. I love the tingles!!
A heaping tsp of sublimed sulfer 

My new growth is amazing! I can't wait until my two year anniversary of being natural on nov 1 2012. I wanna see my progress!


----------



## Dabaddest (Sep 20, 2012)

nickmack said:


> Hi ladies! I know this is a challenge thread, but since there are so many people taking part, I figured HERE would be the best place to ask! Has anyone with existing scalp drama (like psoriasis, seborrhoeic dermatitis or eczema) had issues with using this mix? i.e. is it okay to go for it without fear of flare ups?
> 
> TIA!



Yes, the mixture has actually improved my extreme dandruff problem. I don't have a itchy or flaky scalp anymore. I used to wash with prescribed shampoo at least once a week because of my scalp. Now I sometimes forget to wash with shampoo because my scalp doesn't itch. Co washing seems to be just fine.


----------



## blackberry815 (Sep 20, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> Planning to BC tonight.  THEN I'll be able to go full throttle on my growth game.  I feel like I'm starting all over again...but natural.



NJoy did u do it?? Congrats on ur new journey lady!


----------



## nickmack (Sep 20, 2012)

Dabaddest Thank you! That's what I was hoping to hear 
Now I need to figure out where to get some sulphur powder. bajandoc86, help!!!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 20, 2012)

Checkin In. Still applying almost daily


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 20, 2012)

Applying my mix two days then washing third day and continuing that cycle. I originally wanted to apply daily buy this way is better for me. Or shall I say easier lol.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Sep 20, 2012)

I made a big stink about having straight hair then washed after 3 days. Back to curly and daily applications.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 20, 2012)

I had to stop for a week b/c of doing a semi-permanent rinse.  I'll be back on my game next week-applying everyday and cowashing every morning.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 21, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> I had to stop for a week b/c of doing a semi-permanent rinse.  I'll be back on my game next week-applying everyday and cowashing every morning.



Hey xu93texas, what color is your hair?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 21, 2012)

I CW'd my hair last night with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa (LET ME JUST ADD THIS CONDITIONER IS THE BUSINESS!)...

...I am fixinento moisturize and seal thoroughly and apply my mix and massage for about 10-15 minutes.  

Have a great start to your weekend ladies .


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 23, 2012)

Oiling and tying up with my satin scarf and bonnet nightly.  Thanks to KiWiStyle I am mastering the French braid and I get gorgeous braidouts from it! 



Just tuck my ends and go.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 24, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hey xu93texas, what color is your hair?



I used  a combo of  Burgundy brown and natural brown from Clairol.  Nothing special. I'm still  looking into henna/ indigo.   I'm back to using my mixture, I really missed using it


----------



## freckledface (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been using my mix almost everyday and co washing every 3 or so, just when ever it gets too greasy. I'm almost 9 weeks post, always relax at 8 and don't feel the need to anytime soon. Ive got ng but its so soft and lays down without a fuss so I'm good. Loving this so far!


----------



## Ajna (Sep 24, 2012)

Checking in. I am using this about once every 5 days the night before I shampoo or co-wash, since I am at it I have also been taking the time to work on my ends by spritzing with water, adding a conditioner and sealing with oil the sleeping in a baggie and wow it is making a significant difference in my moisture. This week I did a protein treatment to keep it balanced.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok! Ok! Ok!  I know I'm late, but I will officially join when I pick up my sulfur from CVS tomorrow afternoon.  On my way to the BSS on 163rd and 12th (for all my North Miami ladies) to grab that JBCO and Wheat Germ Oil.  I ordered some HTGE over the weekend that I will be using in mu mix ad well.  Will post recipe and terms later tonight!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 25, 2012)

Used my mix #1 and #2 since I last cowashed on Thursday. I will cowash tonight and use mix #1 (the one that contains HTGE ).


----------



## futureapl (Sep 25, 2012)

I didn't apply the mixture this weekend because I was planning on relaxing my hair Saturday. It looks like I may relax next weekend though. My new growth is so soft


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 26, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:
			
		

> Here are Njoy's original ingredients:
> 
> 1 heaping tsp Sublimed Sulfur Powder
> 4 oz Organic Jojoba Oil
> ...



BadMamaJama please add me to this challenge... 

Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month? 

6 Month Participant...

Your mixture?

- 1 TSP Sulfur Powder
- 2 oz HTGE
- 2 oz JBCO
- 2 oz Jojoba Oil
- 2 oz WGO
- 2 drops Rosemary Oil
- 2 drops Lavender Oil

Starting pic:





If relaxed, how many weeks post?

14 Weeks 

I will start on Friday when my HTGE arrives  Vanilla Cake flavor 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 26, 2012)

^^^^^ Nice Hair


Just applied my mix and did a nice massage. Come on wsl...


----------



## blackberry815 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey ladies I just relaxed my hair last night how long should I wait to start applying again?


----------



## baddison (Sep 27, 2012)

Still going strong!!!  Don't even smell the sulfur anymorel...LOL!!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 27, 2012)

blackberry815 said:


> Hey ladies I just relaxed my hair last night how long should I wait to start applying again?



Wait a week to be sure.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 27, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> Still going strong!!!  Don't even smell the sulfur anymorel...LOL!!



I wish I didn't.


----------



## blackberry815 (Sep 27, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> Wait a week to be sure.



OK better safe then sorry... thank you


----------



## Dabaddest (Sep 27, 2012)

1 month strong!! I started on aug 26, I wish I had pics from that date but I will take some today when I get my hair freshly braided.  My have a lot of new growth for 1 month. Can't wait to see what my results will be in 6 months!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 27, 2012)

Taking a sulfur oil break for the next 2 days. Cowashing tonight and then I'll be flat ironing my hair in the morning and don't want the oil to mess with my swang


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 27, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:
			
		

> Taking a sulfur oil break for the next 2 days. Cowashing tonight and then I'll be flat ironing my hair in the morning and don't want the oil to mess with my swang



Just in time to be fancy for the weekend 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 28, 2012)

Just checked tracking and my HTGE (a component in my mix) is finally being delivered today.  I will probably begin my applications on Monday.  I am flat ironing my hair for the weekend 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mznelly (Sep 28, 2012)

Got twist on the 31st here's a little progress on my growth. I am also in the mn challenge


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 28, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> Got twist on the 31st here's a little progress on my growth. I am also in the mn challenge



Mznelly Do you alternate nights of application?  Do you put one atop the other?  How do you handle both growth aids?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mznelly (Sep 28, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Mznelly Do you alternate nights of application?  Do you put one atop the other?  How do you handle both growth aids?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I usually apply my mn in the morning and my sulfur mix at night.. My sulfur mix is thick not really runny maybe because I'm using 4oz of jbco so by morning time it's fully absorbed into my scalp. The extra jbco In my sulfur mix also combats the dryness that people occasionally experience with mn. When I take my braids out i will reconsider this system and most likely put is my mn with mt which is a favorite of mine


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 28, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> I usually apply my mn in the morning and my sulfur mix at night.. My sulfur mix is thick not really runny maybe because I'm using 4oz of jbco so by morning time it's fully absorbed into my scalp. The extra jbco In my sulfur mix also combats the dryness that people occasionally experience with mn. When I take my braids out i will reconsider this system and most likely put is my mn with mt which is a favorite of mine



Having braids makes doing these challenges that much easier.  No need to worry about style, protective style, etc.  Sweet.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evo-ny (Sep 29, 2012)

Semi checking in! Just relaxed my hair, so I gotta wait before I jump back in.

Even after waiting a long time and doing some thorough washes after my last application almost 2 weeks ago, the relaxer still tingled on contact. Washed it out super fast!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 29, 2012)

I am six weeks post relaxer and 4 weeks into application and my new growth is incredibly soft.  Still co-washing with WEN shampooing every two weeks with a sulfate-free shampoo.  So far, so good, I cannot wait to see the results.  I may go another 4 weeks on this.  Not going to push it, I usually have the relaxer "itch" something terrible by week 8-9.

I am going to start applying to my daughter's hair in two weeks.  I hadn't started because she goes to her dad's house every two weeks and at 10 years old is pretty much on her own to do her hair, so less is more for her.

Happy hair growth ladies!!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 29, 2012)

Evo-ny said:


> Semi checking in! Just relaxed my hair, so I gotta wait before I jump back in.
> 
> Even after waiting a long time and doing some thorough washes after my last application almost 2 weeks ago, the relaxer still tingled on contact. Washed it out super fast!!


 
Do you prep your relaxers by basing your scalp?


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Sep 29, 2012)

I just applied my mix on my scalp today. I haven't applied it in 2 weeks!


----------



## Atdow71 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm finally back home and able to join ths challenge.  I just made my mixture & I'm going to apply & baggy.


----------



## Evo-ny (Sep 29, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Do you prep your relaxers by basing your scalp?



I definitely wasn't thorough enough with it, since it was a rush job! I like to add oils to the relaxer as well, but didn't have them with me at the time.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 29, 2012)

Applied my mix


----------



## ilong (Sep 29, 2012)

Still applying - excited to see what kind of total growth I gent.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 30, 2012)

Did a henndigo treatment yesterday and moisturized my NG.  Today I'm applying my mix and doing a nice long massage.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 30, 2012)

Flat ironed my hair Friday morning and was pleased with my results. Now I am back to my applications.

Also took an updated photo and compared it to my photo taken in 8/2012. It is not the best comparison as in 8/2012 my hair had been braided and in 9/2012 it was flat ironed but I can tell that I got good growth last month.

Today I braided my hair in singles and will be back to wigging it.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 30, 2012)

Last night I shampooed my scalp, deep conditioned and applied the mix.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok... So I made my mix...

1 oz HTGE (Vanilla Pound Cake)
1 oz JBCO
1 oz WGO
1 oz Jojoba Oil
.5 Tsp of SSP

I like making smaller batches until I'm comfortable with what I'm doing.  So I just cut the entire recipe in half.

Applying... Now!
Quick question:  Will it mix better as it sits?  I've been shaking the hell outta my applicator bottle, but its not completely dissolved.  TIA

A plus... My entire mix smells like Vanilla Pound Cake  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 1, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Ok... So I made my mix...
> 
> 1 oz HTGE (Vanilla Pound Cake)
> 1 oz JBCO
> ...



Nope you just need to give it a real good shake every application


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 1, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> Nope you just need to give it a real good shake every application



Got it.  Thanks beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## freckledface (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm going on 10 weeks post and I have to say it again I love this stuff! My new growth is so soft. I said I'd only go to 10 weeks but I'm just gonna keep stretching til... Idk lol. I got a piece of shed hair and stretchedit along my finger. It's to my about half the length of my finger. I was like WOAAHHHH LOL. I wish I took pics from when I trimmed my hair in Sept. But I'm pretty sure ill have it all back by the time I relax. (Fingers crossed)


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 1, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Got it.  Thanks beauty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



No problem Hun keep me updated on how you like it


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 1, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Oiling and tying up with my satin scarf and bonnet nightly.  Thanks to KiWiStyle I am mastering the French braid and I get gorgeous braidouts from it!
> 
> View attachment 169403
> 
> Just tuck my ends and go.



VERY NICE KaramelDiva178!!!  I agree with the awesome braid out, i'm just not comfortable with my length yet to where it out.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 1, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> I used  a combo of  Burgundy brown and natural brown from Clairol.  Nothing special. I'm still  looking into henna/ indigo.   I'm back to using my mixture, I really missed using it




That sounds pretty .  I love my mixture now because I don't drip, drip any more and because I added a bit more Peppermint  EO, the sulfur smell isn't as strong.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm still hearting my mixture.  I more or less apply it daily or every other day.  I also started taking Viviscal, Hopefully that means super growth especially since I'm not a big seafood person-so I'm hoping it will give me nutrients that I'm not otherwise getting.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 1, 2012)

I will apply my mix daily and CW every two days and see how it goes. Let's see if I get burnt out after doing this for 2 weeks.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 1, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I will apply my mix daily and CW every two days and see how it goes. Let's see if I get burnt out after doing this for 2 weeks.



This is exactly what I'm doing.  NJoy/MN/Water everyday for two weeks straight.  So determined.  Good luck pretty lady.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 1, 2012)

I am taking a 3 wk hiatus from the NJoy mix as I experiment with Keratin treatments.
I will  resume my applications later this month or early November.


----------



## Dabaddest (Oct 1, 2012)

This is my length after one month after using my sulfur mix. I don't have any pics before hand. I was about CBl. My hair was blow dried and braided in the pic still has some shrinkage but this will do.


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 2, 2012)

I just washed my hair, applied my mix & did a good massage.


----------



## ladieluv2010 (Oct 2, 2012)

Not sure of the check-in dates but has anyone seen a good amount of growth for the month that the challenge has been goin?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 3, 2012)

Applied my mix!  Co-washing in the a.m.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 3, 2012)

I applied my mix again last night and will be CWing today and reapplying the mix tonight. At just under 9 weeks post, my NG is several weeks ahead of itself!!  AND it's so soft!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 3, 2012)

Curious.  How long does everyone's 8 oz mix last?  And how often are you using it?

I can never answer this question because I don't really pay attention.


----------



## Hairsnob (Oct 3, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Curious. How long does everyone's 8 oz mix last? And how often are you using it?
> 
> I can never answer this question because I don't really pay attention.


 
I had to make another batch of my mix last week and I started when this challenge started so I'd say it lasted about the whole month. I was applying it about 4-5 times a week with my fingers.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 3, 2012)

Applied my mix


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 3, 2012)

Hairsnob said:
			
		

> I had to make another batch of my mix last week and I started when this challenge started so I'd say it lasted about the whole month. I was applying it about 4-5 times a week with my fingers.



WOW, I still have half my mix left and I started at at the beginning of the challenge.  I only applied twice a week in October and plan to apply at least 5-6 days a week.


----------



## Hairsnob (Oct 3, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> WOW, I still have half my mix left and I started at at the beginning of the challenge. I only applied twice a week in October and plan to apply at least 5-6 days a week.


 
That's probably about right if you say you only applied it twice a week and I did it about 4-5 times a week. I didn't realize it would only last a month either. Get to upping your applications girlie!!! 

GROW! GROW!  GROW!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 4, 2012)

Hairsnob said:
			
		

> That's probably about right if you say you only applied it twice a week and I did it about 4-5 times a week. I didn't realize it would only last a month either. Get to upping your applications girlie!!!
> 
> GROW! GROW!  GROW!



LOL, I am!!  I think mine will last 2-3 months because I stopped being so heavy handed.  That dripping oil thing is not cute, lol.  I do plan to apply and massage daily, I added a few more drops of peppermint EO so I can tolerate the smell now.  I then moisturized with my Coco Tree Detangling Ghee to mask any residual scent.  I've got two inches to grow and retain by year's end.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 4, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Curious. How long does everyone's 8 oz mix last? And how often are you using it?
> 
> I can never answer this question because I don't really pay attention.


 
I started around 8/27 and I still have a lot left. I'm applying 5-6 nights per week. I did take off a few days before I did a rinse. I think my mixture should last another 4-6 weeks. For me this works out to making a batch every 3 months. ( I have a TWA so it on goes on where it needs to without a lot of waste/excess product)


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 4, 2012)

I've been applying my mix every night since Sunday (with the intention to do it daily until next week Friday).  NJoy I made a 4 oz mix (about 1/2 of the original recipe) and have only used 1 oz (4 applications). So this mix should last me a little over two weeks.  If I made the full batch, it would last me about a month with nightly applications.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## freckledface (Oct 4, 2012)

I've been applying ever night and am about to run out. I guess ill go ahead and relax in the next week or so before I start a new bottle. I'm kinda hook to this stuff.


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 4, 2012)

About a month for me and that's with nightly application


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 4, 2012)

I co washed my hair, applied my mx & did a nice massage.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 4, 2012)

Last night I cowashed, did a light protein treatment, DC and used my potion #1 on my scalp.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 5, 2012)

Applied my mix last night... 5x's this week . #progress Aiming for 12 consecutive applications total.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 6, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Curious. How long does everyone's 8 oz mix last? And how often are you using it?
> 
> I can never answer this question because I don't really pay attention.


 
I too was pretty heavy handed even though I applied every other day. However, I still have plenty because I purchased the Liquid Gold Sulphur oil thinking I would not be able to find all of the oils before challenge. I use them both interchangeably and now that I have realized the amount needed, I should have about 2 months worth left. A little really goes a long way, esp when you're massaging into the scalp. 

Applying this morning and co-washing tonight after I workout.  Grow baby grow!!


----------



## futureapl (Oct 7, 2012)

I got a relaxer yesterday. I have good news and bad news. Bad news is my scalp began to burn  within 5 minutes of application. Needless to say my hair isnt as straight as I'd like to be. The good news is that my hair has grown tremendously. I didnt even notice how much until yesterday because my hair is in a bun 99% of the time. I think this is going to be a staple.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 7, 2012)

futureapl said:


> I got a relaxer yesterday. I have good news and bad news. Bad news is my scalp began to burn  within 5 minutes of application. Needless to say my hair isnt as straight as I'd like to be. The good news is that my hair has grown tremendously. I didnt even notice how much until yesterday because my hair is in a bun 99% of the time. I think this is going to be a staple.



Just thinking, i was texlaxing so, i wasn't leaving my relaxers for full time anyway. Maybe a good rule of thumb would be to clarify and condition and stop using the mix one week prior to a touch up. This will remove any build up from scalp and new growth and should allow for better processing.  So glad to hear you got good results.


----------



## futureapl (Oct 7, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Just thinking, i was texlaxing so, i wasn't leaving my relaxers for full time anyway. Maybe a good rule of thumb would be to clarify and condition and stop using the mix one week prior to a touch up. This will remove any build up from scalp and new growth and should allow for better processing.  So glad to hear you got good results.


Thank you! I will definitely clarify next time.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 7, 2012)

futureapl said:


> I got a relaxer yesterday. I have good news and bad news. Bad news is my scalp began to burn  within 5 minutes of application. Needless to say my hair isnt as straight as I'd like to be. The good news is that my hair has grown tremendously. I didnt even notice how much until yesterday because my hair is in a bun 99% of the time. I think this is going to be a staple.



Where are the pics??!! We wanna see.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 8, 2012)

Been slacking on my sulfur mix . Will apply tonight when I get home.  Need to be more diligent about my applications.  I want at least 1.5 inches by my relaxer (5 weeks)...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 8, 2012)

Just applied my mix, massaged for about ten minutes and now I'm whole head baggying.  I'm feeling very optimistic about my relaxer results in 10 more weeks.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank You Thank You BadMamaJama for this challenge.  By now I would have slacked off on my applications. I usually go strong for a month and gradually just stop. 

Applied my mix tonight and did a good massage. Operation Gotta Get To Waist Length in Full Affect!


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm still going strong! I've been applying everynight.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 8, 2012)

Applied again tonight!!  I think I will relax at 11 weeks.  That will be my longest stretch ever, so about 3 1/2 weeks from now.  But yet, this oil has my newgrowth so soft, I don't know.  I wish I could hire a masseuse for my head massages so I can go to SLEEP in the process!!  Maaaaannnn, so relaxing!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 9, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Been slacking on my sulfur mix . Will apply tonight when I get home.  Need to be more diligent about my applications.  I want at least 1.5 inches by my relaxer (5 weeks)...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Applied tonight . Dry flexi for my bun tomorrow (only about six flexi's).  My bun comes out so much better when my hair is curly.  My hair stays in place better too!  That sexy, messy look.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 9, 2012)

Applied my mix tonight after cowashing and DCing.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Applied tonight . Dry flexi for my bun tomorrow (only about six flexi's).  My bun comes out so much better when my hair is curly.  My hair stays in place better too!  That sexy, messy look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Sounds so cute. Post a pic please!


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 9, 2012)

Co washed my hair and I'm about to add my mix, massage & baggy.


----------



## baddison (Oct 9, 2012)

still faithfully applying 4 times per week and then baggying afterwards.  Somehow this concoction is making my 8-week-old-new-growth quite soft.  I like it!!


----------



## bryantgurls (Oct 9, 2012)

If it is not too late, I would like to join. I just received my sulfur powder today, finally! 

Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month? 6 month (well it is actually 5 months now)

Which will be in your mixture?
If different, show your recipe:

1 heaping tsp of Sublimed sulfur powder
5 oz regular castor oil
2 oz EVOO
1 oz Megacare tea tree oil
4-5 drops peppermint oil

Starting pic: This is my latest pic taken in May, but my hair is pretty much the same 







If relaxed, how many weeks post?

I am currently 17 weeks post and don't plan to relax until around 24 weeks post


----------



## bryantgurls (Oct 9, 2012)

Subscribing


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 9, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> Sounds so cute. Post a pic please!



Aww... I wish I saw this earlier.  Co-washed my hair already 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 10, 2012)

I didn't apply my mix last night because I was too tired so I'll do it this morning.  I'll be 10 weeks post relaxer on Thursday and my NG is THICK!  I have 10-14 more weeks to go and will be buying a wig to to help me reach my stretch goal.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Oct 10, 2012)

Ladies, I have to take a break from the challenge. I started having a really strong aversion to the smell and it turns out I'm preggo. I'll chat with my doctor and see if I can tolerate it around my 2nd trimester. Happy growing ladies!


----------



## Qualitee (Oct 10, 2012)

MrsMelodyV said:


> Ladies, I have to take a break from the challenge. I started having a really strong aversion to the smell and it turns out I'm preggo. I'll chat with my doctor and see if I can tolerate it around my 2nd trimester. Happy growing ladies!


 Congrats!


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 10, 2012)

MrsMelodyV said:


> Ladies, I have to take a break from the challenge. I started having a really strong aversion to the smell and it turns out I'm preggo. I'll chat with my doctor and see if I can tolerate it around my 2nd trimester. Happy growing ladies!



Congratulations!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 10, 2012)

MrsMelodyV said:
			
		

> Ladies, I have to take a break from the challenge. I started having a really strong aversion to the smell and it turns out I'm preggo. I'll chat with my doctor and see if I can tolerate it around my 2nd trimester. Happy growing ladies!



CONGRATULATIONS  !!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 10, 2012)

MrsMelodyV said:


> Ladies, I have to take a break from the challenge. I started having a really strong aversion to the smell and it turns out I'm preggo. I'll chat with my doctor and see if I can tolerate it around my 2nd trimester. Happy growing ladies!



Aaaawwwww that's great news! Congrats on the baby bundle!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 10, 2012)

MrsMelodyV said:


> Ladies, I have to take a break from the challenge. I started having a really strong aversion to the smell and it turns out I'm preggo. I'll chat with my doctor and see if I can tolerate it around my 2nd trimester. Happy growing ladies!



Congrats!


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 10, 2012)

MrsMelodyV said:


> Ladies, I have to take a break from the challenge. I started having a really strong aversion to the smell and it turns out I'm preggo. I'll chat with my doctor and see if I can tolerate it around my 2nd trimester. Happy growing ladies!



Congratulations!


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!! We're super excited. Now hopefully I can break up my two boys and my male cat with a little estrogen. Haha. I'm massively outnumbered by boys.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 10, 2012)

MrsMelodyV said:
			
		

> Ladies, I have to take a break from the challenge. I started having a really strong aversion to the smell and it turns out I'm preggo. I'll chat with my doctor and see if I can tolerate it around my 2nd trimester. Happy growing ladies!



Congrats!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay, so are we supposed to be posting length checks monthly?  I knw I haven't because part of that is "oh I forgot"  and then I am 7 1/2 weeks post and I only use heat at the salon, so my length check won't be "true".  But I'm just wondering, the group/joint effort inspiration and motivation of pics would be nice for each other and for the lurkers and perhaps sideline challengers.  So let me know.

As I sit here in my deep conditioning cap......looking suspect


----------



## Dabaddest (Oct 11, 2012)

MrsMelodyV said:
			
		

> Ladies, I have to take a break from the challenge. I started having a really strong aversion to the smell and it turns out I'm preggo. I'll chat with my doctor and see if I can tolerate it around my 2nd trimester. Happy growing ladies!



Congrats!!!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 11, 2012)

MrsMelodyV said:


> Ladies, I have to take a break from the challenge. I started having a really strong aversion to the smell and it turns out I'm preggo. I'll chat with my doctor and see if I can tolerate it around my 2nd trimester. Happy growing ladies!


 
Oh wow!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 11, 2012)

I applied last night. Been applying 3-4 times a week bc I've been so busy and lazy hahaha! I won't be doing a length check til probably the end of my six months just bc I did my 2ndway big chop not too long ago. I will however do a pull strand test to compare.


----------



## Meritamen (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like I will be joining you ladies!
*Which challenge are you in, 4 or 6 month?*
I guess six months since I'm doing this for the winter.

*Which will be in your mixture? If different, show your recipe.*
4 oz Sweet almond oil
2 oz Castor oil
2 oz EVOO
1 tsp sulfur powder

*Starting pic*
Will post later.

*If relaxed, how many weeks post?*
Natural, big chopped Nov. 2010.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 11, 2012)

Snuck a peek and I'm pretty happy with my growth at 3 wks post BC.


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 12, 2012)

Update 





Last relaxer before mn and sulfur challenge 





Relaxed today


----------



## Dabaddest (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm making my new sulfur mix because I used the last batch. It will have
1 heaping tsp of sulfur 
1 oz jojoba oil
4 oz jbco with lavender 
1 oz Amla oil
2 oz grapeseed oil

I can't wait until my official length check on nov 1st!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 12, 2012)

I prepoo'd all day yesterday with EVCO and CW'd last night.  I wasn't going to moisturize and applying mix until this morning but then I wanted to try this new two-strand flat twist style.  I m&s, applied my mix, massaged and now i'm rocking my new protective style!!


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 13, 2012)

I applied my mix, massaged & now I'm baggying.


----------



## ilong (Oct 14, 2012)

ilong said:


> @BadMamaJama - I have a change in direction which necessitates a revision to the recipe (Njoy's) I had planned to use for the challenge. I ordered some ayurvedic oils and would like to use those. My revised recipe is below. Items in parenthesis are the ingredients I am changing and the items in red are the new measurements/ingredients/ May I still participate in the challenge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ok so be nice -my hair is not looking great.  I literally just took the weave extensions out of my hair and as promised I wanted to post pics of my progress. If I don't do it now - it will be hard to see the new growth. I did the best I could to take pics of the new growth.


----------



## ilong (Oct 14, 2012)

By the way:  The weave was put in July 27th.

Routinely, I MCS but the last few days have been very busy so I haven't MCSed since Thursday.  I just applied a lot of conditioner and water to my hair (braids)  for slip and  to help with the take down.  I want to retain ALL of my new growth.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 14, 2012)

ilong and Mznelly, progress looking good ladies!!!  I can't wait to relax and see my true results.  I am braided up right now and can't wait to see my results!


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 14, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> ilong and Mznelly, progress looking good ladies!!!  I can't wait to relax and see my true results.  I am braided up right now and can't wait to see my results!



Thanks im super happy.... Life feels good at APL  lol. I suggest clarifying a week before to avoid chemical burns, that's what I did and I had a stress free relaxing process


----------



## Meritamen (Oct 14, 2012)

I applied Sulfur 8 to my scalp on Saturday and tonight. Waiting for my sulfur powder to come in. Until then I will use the Sulfur 8 nightly.


----------



## petitefille (Oct 15, 2012)

Just a little update:

I've been using this mix since the second last week in August, I believe. I protective styled with a wig for the first month and twists that I did myself with extensions in the second month. I've also been taking vitamins daily. I ran out of iron and MSM a couple of weeks ago, but I will be restocking on iron tomorrow. I'm currently taking a one-a-day multi, biotin, and B12. 

I definitely notice a difference in my hair. Not just the little bit of length I've got (I don't measure my hair, but it does seem longer), but also in the quality of my hair. It feels very soft and moisturized and, with conditioner in it, my curls are very defined.

I did not take a progress picture today, but I will be re-twisting my hair within the next couple of days (I didn't like the hair I used in the first set of twists). I have a Christmas party coming up next month so I will be switching my hairstyle again to a straight wig. I'm hoping to get my hair flat ironed and trimmed around Christmas time, and then I will take a comparison photo. So far I'm pleased with my progress!

ETA: I know there is a difference in my hair because I also see a difference in the length and strength of my nails.


----------



## ilong (Oct 15, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> @ilong and @Mznelly, progress looking good ladies!!! I can't wait to relax and see my true results. I am braided up right now and can't wait to see my results!


 
KaramelDiva1978 - Thank you.  I hope to never go back to a relaxer again.  I hope I can train my hair to look GORGEOUS with braidouts, twist outs, and flat ironing.

I am sure your hair will look beautiful and your results amazing.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Oct 15, 2012)

I really need to get some JBCO.  I'd like to join and use that with Glover's.  I'm washing daily now so I'm not as worried about stinky hair.  I'll probably just apply it and let it sit for an hour before washing.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Applying my mix as we speak.  Short hiatus... But I'm back.  Need that extra inch before my relaxer in 3.5 weeks.  I will have to trim at least an inch off (way too much damage from before my HHJ).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 15, 2012)

Just applied my mix for the first time in 3-4 days, maybe more.  I have to get a little more disciplined if I'm going to grow two more inches by 12/31.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Oct 15, 2012)

even though im notw officially in this challenge....i have been using my mix for several months now and my hair is feeling great!...and now that i just took care of some horrible ends (gave myself a nice trim) i hope to see great results....as of now im wigging it.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 16, 2012)

NJoy what is mtg I've heard great things


----------



## NJoy (Oct 16, 2012)

CharnellG said:


> NJoy what is mtg I've heard great things



CharnellG

Shapely's Mane Tail Groom. Marketed for horse grooming but does work to grow hair. Problems with it tho. It stinks and has petroleum distillates in it.


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 16, 2012)

I applied my mix last night, co washing today.


----------



## baddison (Oct 16, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Just applied my mix for the first time in 3-4 days, maybe more. I have to get a little more disciplined if I'm going to grow two more inches by 12/31.


 

Giirrlllll....Dont let me have to come there  and crack my   whip. You betta get some discipline NOW!!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 16, 2012)

Decided to relax next Saturday at 10 weeks. Going to apply my mix for two more days then clarify til relaxer time.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 16, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> Giirrlllll....Dont let me have to come there  and crack my   whip. You betta get some discipline NOW!!!



LOL baddison!  Girl, I know right, I'm usually a soldier about my hair regimen.  I'm getting a relaxer next Friday at only 12 weeks post because I want to start interviewing for another job to supplement my real estate commission income.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 16, 2012)

Applied my mix last night after cowashing.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 16, 2012)

Planning on cowashing tonight and then applying my mix


----------



## itismehmmkay (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm using Glovers as my sulfur. But I made a concoction of about 1/3 of each coconut oil, JBCO (I had ordered some online but found it at my beauty supply!!), and Glovers. I applied it as a prepoo n I still feel a tingle even after washing out. Oh I forgot I put in some oeppermint oil. Maybe I'll add some WGO :scratchch


----------



## Meritamen (Oct 18, 2012)

Still waiting for my sulfur to come in.  Greased my scalp with Sulfur 8 this morning but will wash it out with shampoo in the evening. Won't reapply till Saturday.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 18, 2012)

Applying my mix tonight


----------



## petitefille (Oct 18, 2012)

I didn't apply my mix for 3 days and it felt so good to apply it today. I'm so excited to finally see a difference in the length of my hair 

OT: Can someone PM me how to change my profile picture and signature? I'm such a noob!


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 18, 2012)

Applying my mix today.  I was supposed to do it sat night, but I was slightly intoxicated.


----------



## baddison (Oct 18, 2012)

Atdow71 said:


> Applying my mix today. I was supposed to do it sat night, but I was slightly intoxicated.


 

LOL!!   Now THAT'S a good excuse!!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Oct 18, 2012)

Checking in. Still applying almost daily. Almost 4 months post relaxer and although I love with new growth I REALLY want to wear MY hair straight - just don't feel like flat ironing. 2 more months to go for this stretch...


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 19, 2012)

Applied the mix last night.

I will have to make more pretty soon. I have *mustard oil* I purchased from an Indian store.  Would it be safe to mix with the sulfur?


----------



## Slicebread (Oct 19, 2012)

Applying my mix and plastic wrapping over night. Seeing results, grin:


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 20, 2012)

I can't wait until after I relax my hair to start applying my mix again.  I feel like I'm missing out on some growth.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 20, 2012)

KiWiStyle, I came here to post the exact same thing!! I am going to relax next Saturday and I have stopped using my mix so that I can do so comfortably on these 10 weeks of newgrowth! So in the meantime I'm upping my co-washes and protective styling and taking my vitamins but I miss my sulphur oil .  I really miss how soft my newgrowth was when I used it too, using my Wen to get the similar effect......just not the same.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 20, 2012)

Ok. So it's been one month since I BC'd. Showing my latest length check from 9/18 and today (10/20)


I plan to take another pic at the end of this month so that I can start doing my comparison length checks at the end of each month.

HHG, ladies!


----------



## Meritamen (Oct 20, 2012)

Well dang NJoy! Talk about motivation! How many times a week do you apply your sulfur oil?
*_sigh_* I'm _still _waiting on my sulfur powder. It's still stuck in freakin' NY.  Gonna grease my scalp tonight.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 20, 2012)

Meritamen said:


> Well dang @NJoy! Talk about motivation! How many times a week do you apply your sulfur oil?
> *_sigh_* I'm _still _waiting on my sulfur powder. It's still stuck in freakin' NY.  Gonna grease my scalp tonight.


 
Meritamen

3-5x/wk.  No longer tippy toe'g around transitioning hair, thank goodness.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Has anyone been using their mix to grow out an alopecia bald spot?  If so, what kind of results are you having compared to use on the rest of your scalp?


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 22, 2012)

So I just checked my hair for anything spectacular and I'm disappointed to see I've only gained an inch of growth for ten weeks. I was really hoping for at least an inch and a half. Some places show a tad more than inch but nothing spectacular as I said. I do love the oil on my newgrowth because its soft and manageable but I really wanted a growth spurt. How have you ladies fairer since the September 1st kickoff?


----------



## KunnyLove (Oct 23, 2012)

jbwphoto1 said:
			
		

> Has anyone been using their mix to grow out an alopecia bald spot?  If so, what kind of results are you having compared to use on the rest of your scalp?



hi JBWPhoto1, I have been diagnosed by a dermatologist as having CCCA, a type of alopecia that moves outward from the crown. I will try my best to upload a picture for you of my spot (this is literally my very first post...long time lurker, first time poster) has the sulfur mix alone THICKENED hair in the area for me, NO. had the sulfur mix and dermatologist medication GROWN hair in the area, YES. but it's VERY THIN AND FRAGILE. sometimes after I massage my scalp, I can see the little baby hairs on my fingers. hope this helps? the pictures are in order of oldest to most recent. and be advise IMO my mini-braid pics in comparison to loose hair gives the illusion of major growth because of parting. in addition, my bald spot parts are not in the same place in all pics.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 23, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> So I just checked my hair for anything spectacular and I'm disappointed to see I've only gained an inch of growth for ten weeks. I was really hoping for at least an inch and a half. Some places show a tad more than inch but nothing spectacular as I said. I do love the oil on my newgrowth because its soft and manageable but I really wanted a growth spurt. How have you ladies fairer since the September 1st kickoff?



No, I'm not seeing any spectacular growth either.  I could be wrong but I don't think I've gone beyond my normal growth rate.  I only apply 2-3 times a week so that could be why.  I haven't straightened my NG either since starting the challenge so my observation may or may not be accurate.  I will know for sure on Friday. My goal is to reach APL by 12/31, APL for me is line 4 on my length check shirt so we shall see.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 23, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> No, I'm not seeing any spectacular growth either.  I could be wrong but I don't think I've gone beyond my normal growth rate.  I only apply 2-3 times a week so that could be why.  I haven't straightened my NG either since starting the challenge so my observation may or may not be accurate.  I will know for sure on Friday. My goal is to reach APL by 12/31, APL for me is line 4 on my length check shirt so we shall see.



Glad to know its not just me then. I did apply 4-5 times a week and I'm working out, drinking more water and protein shakes. I put on my hair length shirt from justgrowalready.com and I am at the 10 mark, past APL. True length will show after my relaxer on Saturday. It would be great to hit BSL by Dec 31st. I am definitely going to keep doing my oil and add some Hairfinity to my regimen to finish 2012 strong.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm still applying my mixture.  I'm  not seeing spectacular growth either.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 23, 2012)

Applied my mix tonight... So ecstatic to be back on track.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## QueenAmaka (Oct 23, 2012)

Applied last night. I've been having great results. I try to use daily but that doesn't always happen  I'm 4 months post and plan to relax in 2 months. I might even go longer. Maintenance on my hair has been pretty easy:  deep condition weekly on dry hair, air dry and braid hair (2 celies) then its back to daily wig wearing.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 23, 2012)

Not seeing any major growth either.  I'm hoping to get 1/2" per month, but I'm not seeing that.  I apply the mix 4+ days a week and wash every 3-4 days.


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 24, 2012)

Co washed, applied my mix & baggying. 
I've seen some growth, but not enough to knock my socks off.  I'll continue to use my mix till my entire bottle of sulfur powder is finished.  I might try some other oils when I make my next batch.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 24, 2012)

Forgot to mention: I'm trying mustard oil in this new batch I made.  I also added peppermint oil...


----------



## Meritamen (Oct 24, 2012)

My sublimed sulfur powder came in the mail! I made my sulfur oil from castor oil, grapeseed oil, and jojoba oil for 4oz total with 1/2 tsp of sulfur. Doing a test patch on my wrist and so far so good. I'm thinking about maybe making it stronger like 5%. Won't be able to start using it till Saturday though.


----------



## fuchsiastar (Oct 24, 2012)

KunnyLove said:


> I will try my best to upload a picture for you of my spot (this is literally my very first post...long time lurker, first time poster) has the sulfur mix alone THICKENED hair in the area for me, NO. had the sulfur mix and dermatologist medication GROWN hair in the area, YES.



Welcome!!!!!!  on making your first post!!! That's the way you make a first post, giving helpful information AND pictures. 

We don't have to worry about giving you the infamous  smiley either!!!  

Keep posting and


----------



## NJoy (Oct 25, 2012)

Just a thought. If you're not seeing growth, make sure you're not getting build up on your scalp. Since I use oils on my scalp regularly, I try to prevent getting build up or clogging pores by doing ocassional acv rinses and doing scalp-only washing by alternating between sls and non-sls shampoos. Also, from time to time I make a brown sugar scalp scrub by mixing a couple tbs of brown sugar with a little jojoba oil and peppermint (and sometimes tea treee) essential oils and gently massage that on my scalp before a cowash.

Also, if you're substituting oils, make sure they're scalp-friendly, penetrating oils. It is SO important to make sure your scalp is cleaned regularly and can breathe...for a lack of better terms.

Also, I like to massage my scalp before I get in the shower after having the mix on my hair overnight. I get renewed tingles and I feel the act of massaging may loosen and dislodge dead skin flakes or scalp debris (again, for a lack of better term. ).

Consistency is key. Also keep in mind your own growth patterns. Some peoples hair thickens and then lengthens and then repeats. Or, your hair could be in a temporary rest phase. Who knows but you, since you know your hair best. 

And, I cannot stress enough, EXPECT growth and keep growing!  

greenandchic, I have used mustard oil too, btw. Pungent but warming. Not bad.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 25, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> ...Also, from time to time I make a brown sugar scalp scrub by mixing a couple tbs of brown sugar with a little jojoba oil and peppermint (and sometimes tea treee) essential oils...



NJoy... This sounds heavenly.  Will definitely try 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Oct 25, 2012)

jbwphoto1 said:


> Has anyone been using their mix to grow out an alopecia bald spot? If so, what kind of results are you having compared to use on the rest of your scalp?


 
jbwphoto1

I had a bald spot about the size of a nickel that came out of nowhere. It was related to the stress of losing my mom but, like a month or two afterwards. Dr said there's usually a delayed reaction after intense period of stress.

I upped the amount of jbco in my mix and it filled in pretty quickly. I can't remember how long it took but I do know that new strands started coming up relatively quickly.

When I first found it, I was massaging my scalp and it freaked me out. I decided not to focus on it and just made sure I applied some mix on it while massaging the rest of my scalp. It was easy to feel but I didn't want to look at it. When I started feeling the new growth coming in, I could see the area filling in but again, I didn't want to look at it much. Before I knew it, I just couldn't find it when searching for it. Thank God!

But again, I don't remember how long it took to fill in because I was trying not to think about it. When I first found it, I thought it was going to be the beginning of something terrible. So I changed my focus to how long the rest of my hair was. Otherwise, I surely would've stressed the rest of my hair off.  (At least, that's what I thought)

Anywho, here's a pic. 







It still bothers me to see it but, it's gone now. Thankfully.  And look at those grays showing out. I was under SO much constant stress. Wow.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Oct 25, 2012)

KunnyLove said:


> hi JBWPhoto1, I have been diagnosed by a dermatologist as having CCCA, a type of alopecia that moves outward from the crown. I will try my best to upload a picture for you of my spot (this is literally my very first post...long time lurker, first time poster) has the sulfur mix alone THICKENED hair in the area for me, NO. had the sulfur mix and dermatologist medication GROWN hair in the area, YES. but it's VERY THIN AND FRAGILE. sometimes after I massage my scalp, I can see the little baby hairs on my fingers. hope this helps? the pictures are in order of oldest to most recent. and be advise IMO my mini-braid pics in comparison to loose hair gives the illusion of major growth because of parting. in addition, my bald spot parts are not in the same place in all pics.



That's similar to the bald spot I started with, mine was just over half of my scalp.  I've gotten all but the crown to come back in.  I think wearing wigs may be what's stopping it as I used two strand twists in the beginning. 

Do you remember what the dermatologist prescribed?

Congrats on your first post.  Thanks so much for showing pics.  I don't think I could ever show the ones I was sending to the insurance company every week.


----------



## KunnyLove (Oct 25, 2012)

jbwphoto1 said:
			
		

> That's similar to the bald spot I started with, mine was just over half of my scalp.  I've gotten all but the crown to come back in.  I think wearing wigs may be what's stopping it as I used two strand twists in the beginning.
> 
> Do you remember what the dermatologist prescribed?
> 
> Congrats on your first post.  Thanks so much for showing pics.  I don't think I could ever show the ones I was sending to the insurance company every week.



no problem dearie! I'm just happy to help. I love these forums and finally being able to share information is truly a blessing especially since I have learned so much here!

www.societyhilldermatology.com/articles_ccca.html

First, she gave me Vanos which did NOT work at all. After my scalp biopsy, I was diagnosed with CCCA (see above link from my doctors page). She then gave me Mupiricin (topical antibiotic), Clobetasol (topical anti-inflammatory), and antibiotic pills. I can't remember the pills sorry but it's one of the three listed on the website. So what I do is take the pill and slather the medication daily. Every other day (at least three times a week) I do my sulfur mix either using the baggy method OR using the sulfur as a HOT on my roots only and using other oils on the length of my hair. and as u can see from the pics the hairs are definitely filling out around the bald spot in a weird straight line almost? I'm going to give it 4 more months. if no change additional change, I may need to switch medication again. I see the doctor in two months and will be more than happy to post new pics/give progress info.


----------



## KunnyLove (Oct 25, 2012)

fuchsiastar said:
			
		

> Welcome!!!!!!  on making your first post!!! That's the way you make a first post, giving helpful information AND pictures.
> 
> We don't have to worry about giving you the infamous  smiley either!!!
> 
> Keep posting and



THANK YOU! I have learned from the bests on this site! I always remember seeing the  lol! now I just gotta learn how to make those darn cute smileys!


----------



## thatscuteright (Oct 25, 2012)

I have been slacking but off from work today and just applied and massaged my scalp with the concoction. Love the tingling feeling.


----------



## BW1 (Oct 25, 2012)

I've been applying at least 5 days a week and have never felt it tingle. Is this proof that's it's working? I hope not because I want some extra growth. Also, I originally committed to 4 months I believe I will be extending it to 6 months instead.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 25, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Just a thought. If you're not seeing growth, make sure you're not getting build up on your scalp. Since I use oils on my scalp regularly, I try to prevent getting build up or clogging pores by doing ocassional acv rinses and doing scalp-only washing by alternating between sls and non-sls shampoos. Also, from time to time I make a brown sugar scalp scrub by mixing a couple tbs of brown sugar with a little jojoba oil and peppermint (and sometimes tea treee) essential oils and gently massage that on my scalp before a cowash.
> 
> Also, if you're substituting oils, make sure they're scalp-friendly, penetrating oils. It is SO important to make sure your scalp is cleaned regularly and can breathe...for a lack of better terms.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for this post Njoy, very encouraging!  I am definitely seeing growth, I get my 1/2 inch per month without fail, but I was looking for additional growth.  I did not change my recipe, I wanted the best results so I used the one you posted.  However, from this post, I will incorporate more massages and maybe even co-wash daily since I work out about 4 times per week.  I do rotate between SLS and non-SLS poos because I do not want my hair to feel heavy, but I have not tried an ACV rinse.  I will not stop using it because I love how soft my newgrowth is while I stretch my relaxers.  I will post pics on Saturday after my relaxer, maybe seeing is believing and I will be pleasantly surprised!

Thanks again for your suggestions!  More to incorporate when I start applying again in about 2 weeks.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2012)

Been applying my mix every night except for tonight bc I'm lazy! Maybe will apply in a minute lol


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 25, 2012)

@ NJoy acv rinse is apple cider vinegar right?! What are the benefits of this and how is it done? I tried using some the other night but I felt like I was just doing it wrong... Don't know what to mix it with or how to get a lather and I felt like I had to keep pouring huge amounts in my hair to cover ever inch ! HELP!


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 26, 2012)

CharnellG said:


> @ NJoy acv rinse is apple cider vinegar right?! What are the benefits of this and how is it done? I tried using some the other night but I felt like I was just doing it wrong... Don't know what to mix it with or how to get a lather and I felt like I had to keep pouring huge amounts in my hair to cover ever inch ! HELP!



Not NJoy, but I've used acv in the past to carify my scalp- rid it f build up.  Instead of using a harsh shampoo w/ sulfates, I'd use a mixture of water/act.  Mir water than acv.
When I had locs, I would fill up the sink w/ water and add about 1/2 cup of acv and dunk my head in the sink.  Some people add put their mixture in a spray bottle.  It doesn't lather.  
HTH


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 26, 2012)

Mix applied. Super up and energetic... Darn Mineral Rich...


----------



## freckledface (Oct 26, 2012)

Applied my mix and will baggy overnight. Not sure if I've gotten a lot of growth from this or not. I did cut my hair though and I it doesn't look any shorter just thicker  either way ill try to keep up with my growth better this time. I'm 2 weeks post and I already feel like there's a lil something going on.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 26, 2012)

About to shampoo
DC
Steam

then apply my Njoy mix.

at 1am. 

Cheers to the freakin weekend.


----------



## baddison (Oct 26, 2012)

BW1 said:


> I've been applying at least 5 days a week and have never felt it tingle. Is this proof that's it's working? I hope not because I want some extra growth. Also, I originally committed to 4 months I believe I will be extending it to 6 months instead.


 
BW1 - I've been applying regularly 4x's per week.  I don't get the "tingle" sensation either, but I still proceed to massage the oil mix into my scalp right before I cover with the plastic cap.  I have noticed that my new growth is extremely manageable with this oil mix.  I get nearly no shedding at all for being 10/11 weeks post.  I will be able to measure exactly how much growth I achieved, when I get my next relaxer in december.  So,  just to be sure, its not necessarily the "tingles" that determines whether or not the mix is working.  HTH


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 26, 2012)

Just received my relaxer and can start back applying my mix this time next week!!!  I don't know if its working or not but i'm going to complete my four month challenge.


----------



## jenaccess (Oct 26, 2012)

I used this concoction for almost a whole year them my cousin cut my hair off. THIS WORKS!
This when my cousin cut my hair





this was in April or May2012




This was in June 2012




I had an abundance of growth and thickness from the end of June 2012 to June 2012
I am going to make this concoction up this weekend. Thank you Njoy!


----------



## jenaccess (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry about the big pics! I am still learning how to post pics.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 26, 2012)

jenaccess - Great progress!  How often do you use it?


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 26, 2012)

Well I've been slacking in this challenge! Sorry! I've just been so busy. The kind of busy where if I have time to be rubbing my head I should be using that time to get work done.

I applied the mix twice this week though.  My scalp always feels a touch sore in the morning after.


----------



## frobellete (Oct 26, 2012)

Is now too late to join? I am interested in using this concoction i just got all my ingredients delivered. I am a newbie too - started posting in September i think. I want to use the concoction for general growth but also especially for my edges - they need desperate help. i am apl at the back and my hair gets to my bottom lip (just) in the front.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 26, 2012)

I am interested in joining also. Received all of my items this week.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 27, 2012)

This will be a duplicate if you're on the APL challenge but I'm excited!!


----------



## jenaccess (Oct 27, 2012)

greenandchic- I was using Njoy's concoction every other day for almost a year up until July 2012. But starting today I am back on it!


----------



## BW1 (Oct 30, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> BW1 - I've been applying regularly 4x's per week.  I don't get the "tingle" sensation either, but I still proceed to massage the oil mix into my scalp right before I cover with the plastic cap.  I have noticed that my new growth is extremely manageable with this oil mix.  I get nearly no shedding at all for being 10/11 weeks post.  I will be able to measure exactly how much growth I achieved, when I get my next relaxer in december.  So,  just to be sure, its not necessarily the "tingles" that determines whether or not the mix is working.  HTH



Thank you Baddison! 

Oan: how long are you all massaging your scalp? I've been massaging the oil in for application, but I'm not doing a long scalp massage.


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 30, 2012)

I applied my mix nd massaged my scalp.  I'm not baggying tonight.


----------



## LexiDior (Oct 30, 2012)

checking in, i applied this morning before work.


----------



## Hairsnob (Oct 31, 2012)

I got REAL lazy and skipped the last week or so. But I'm back on the ball today for sure.  Applied my mix this morning. 

I found an old bottle of Chlorella pills I had from my beginning PJ days and did a little research and it says it can be applied topicallly so I broke one open and put it in my mix. I was afraid when it turned my mix green. Oh well, we shall see.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm skipping this weeks application. Had to have emergency surgery Sunday night to remove my gallbladder but I will continue next week.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Finishing up my last WGHO so I ordered some JBCO, peppermint essential oil and tea tree essential oil from Amazon.  My JBCO has already shipped.


----------



## freckledface (Oct 31, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I'm skipping this weeks application. Had to have emergency surgery Sunday night to remove my gallbladder but I will continue next week.





Hope you feel better. Sending prayers your way


Applied tonight haven't in a few days but I'm back to everyday.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 1, 2012)

I am soo ready to start applying my mix again, it's bee far too long.  1.5 weeks prior to relaxer and now i'm 6 days post relaxer.  NJoy Is is safe to start applying my mix again??


----------



## baddison (Nov 1, 2012)

Still being dilligent.  Can't wait to relax in December.  Need to see if all this hard work was worth it!  Hmmm.....judging by this NG, I have a feeling it truly is!!


----------



## Meritamen (Nov 1, 2012)

I have to drop out of this challenge ladies. The funk is way too much for me! It is now way too cold to be washing the sulfur oil out of my hair all the time.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 1, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> I am soo ready to start applying my mix again, it's bee far too long. 1.5 weeks prior to relaxer and now i'm 6 days post relaxer. @NJoy Is is safe to start applying my mix again??


 

KiWiStyle

I always waited at least a week.  6 might be close enough but, better safe than sorry. Hold on, mama.  Give it one mo' day....just in case.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 1, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle
> 
> I always waited at least a week.  6 might be close enough but, better safe than sorry. Hold on, mama.  Give it one mo' day....just in case.



Thanks NJoy, I'm holding on until tomorrow night, lol.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 1, 2012)

NJoy said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> I always waited at least a week.  6 might be close enough but, better safe than sorry. Hold on, mama.  Give it one mo' day....just in case.



Thanks for posting this! KiWiStyle my week is on Saturday and I'm itching to get back on the grind!! We got this girl!!  Back in my protective style too.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 2, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting this! KiWiStyle my week is on Saturday and I'm itching to get back on the grind!! We got this girl!!  Back in my protective style too.



YES, YES!!  I am maximizing my entire regimen, if I can get 1 inch by December-31 I will meet my hair goal for the year.  WE GOT THIS KaramelDiva1978!!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 2, 2012)

Meritamen said:


> I have to drop out of this challenge ladies. The funk is way too much for me! It is now way too cold to be washing the sulfur oil out of my hair all the time.



Meritamen make a version without the sulfur and apply it when you can do without the funk.  That's what I've been doing and so far, so good.  It don't have to stank to work...


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 2, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> YES, YES!! I am maximizing my entire regimen, if I can get 1 inch by December-31 I will meet my hair goal for the year. WE GOT THIS @KaramelDiva1978!!


 
Okay, 1 inch by Dec 31st??  Okay, Imma join you that's very doable!  Oh btw, I received my HairFinity and started taking it on Wednesday 10/31, so that would exactly 2 months of HairFinity in my system along with sulphur oil and my workouts.  OH IT'S ON NOW!!!  Let's get this!! GROW LONG or GO HOME!!!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Nov 2, 2012)

Last 2 months of the year and I am going hard. Didn't do a length check at the end of last month cuz I don't want to apply any unnecessary  heat. I have just been applying the oil at night and wiggin it during the day. Really trying to get an extra 2 inches by the end of December


----------



## CoiledByNature (Nov 3, 2012)

HELP!!!!!! I'm FREAKING OUT!!!!! Is my hair thinning????? I've been applying shapleys MTG directly to my scalp at night daily, then applying JBCO, coconut, avocado, and grapeseed oil to my hair. Then i do the green house effect over night. Also taking hairfinity vits. Soo tonight as I'm doing it I notice I can see my scalp through my hair wtf!!!!! I'm extremely scared, I've never seen this before Tonight and I do pay close attention to my sides because I'm ALWAYS wearing my hair up in a bun... I've NEVER noticed this! Could it be that because of all those thick oils it's making my strands stick to each other??? I'm hoping because I'm about to cry. In the 3 weeks I've been doing this to my hair I'm already noticing new growth. Also when I comb or brush my hair there is never any hair in the teeth or bristles. So wtf is going on. I'm supposed to be getting my sew in tomorrow and I was going to treat my hair the same but I can't risk this not knowing if it's cause my hair to come out. I'll be a plucked duck when I take it out... Someone PLEASE tell me I'm over reacting****hearts racing, about to cry **** :'( I'm posting this all over the forum. I really need answers and I really want my sew in tomorrow!


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 3, 2012)

How are you all applying and massaging without getting your hair tangled? I want to commit more to this challenge, but I'm concerned about tangles. When I massage the oil in, my hair starts to tangle a little. Not too bad, but I'm worried about doing it more often. I use an applicator bottle that has multiple teeth; I think I should switch to a regular applicator (they were out when I purchased it for this challenge).

TIA!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 3, 2012)

AJellyCake said:
			
		

> How are you all applying and massaging without getting your hair tangled? I want to commit more to this challenge, but I'm concerned about tangles. When I massage the oil in, my hair starts to tangle a little. Not too bad, but I'm worried about doing it more often. I use an applicator bottle that has multiple teeth; I think I should switch to a regular applicator (they were out when I purchased it for this challenge).
> 
> TIA!



AJellyCake You might be massaging wrong.  You should press the pads of your fingertips firmly on your scalp and massage in a circular motion. You shouldn't be disturbing your hair too much.  You will know if you're doing it right because your scalp moves.  For instance, when massaging the front of your hair near the hairline, you should see the skin on your forehead move.  I hope I helped .


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 3, 2012)

I just applied and massaged my mix for the first time in 2.5 weeks!!  Because I just relaxed my hair and cowashing every two days, I will be applying my mix daily.  Hopefully I can maintain this for the duration of the year.


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 3, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> AJellyCake You might be massaging wrong.  You should press the pads of your fingertips firmly on your scalp and massage in a circular motion. You shouldn't be disturbing your hair too much.  You will know if you're doing it right because your scalp moves.  For instance, when massaging the front of your hair near the hairline, you should see the skin on your forehead move.  I hope I helped .



KiWiStyle Thank you so much! I think you're right: my technique may be off. I understand exactly what you're talking about, too! _*Thank you!*_ I'll try it this way next time.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 4, 2012)

I last applied my mix on Friday.
Planning on applying tomorrow.

Tomorrow is supposed to be my wash day (I wash Mondays & Thursdays) but I am going to see if I can go a week before my next wash.

I am trying to get a solid heat regimen together and I think blowing out on Mondays and Thusdays might cause more harm than good in the long run.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm seeing results finally.  I didn't measure before I started but I can tell my hair is longer when I stretch it out in various sections.  I apply my mixture on average every other day and on wash days which are every 3-4 days anyway.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 5, 2012)

I've slacked off alot but I'm getting back to it because I've seen growth when using it twice a week. Using it now under a plastic cap.  Using a blend without sulfur.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 6, 2012)

This is an interesting challenge! I'll be


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 6, 2012)

Yesterday was my first day applying post relaxer. Gonna apply daily and add an extra scalp massage here and there. Close out the year strong!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm start back my mix tonight


----------



## freckledface (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm still in it applying every other day


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 9, 2012)

Back on my game today.  I just applied my mix and now I'm sitting under my hood dryer with a conditioning cap for optimal penetration into my scalp.  I'll shampoo and DC  on either Sat or sun.


----------



## Atdow71 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just applied my mix.  I never thought about going under the dryer KiWiStyle- I think I'll try that on Sunday.  How long do you stay under the dryer.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 9, 2012)

Applied the mix last night after cowashing.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 11, 2012)

I applied my mix early yesterday afternoon and massaged.  Then I applied EVCO to my length and sat under the dryer for a prepoo.  I ended up leaving it in until this morning because I was too lazy to shampoo and DC last night.


----------



## Perfexion (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't mind me! Just lurking!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey!!  

Still going strong. Thought about relaxing my hair but I don't want to take a break for 2 weeks (week before and after) so I am just going to continue stretching until I reach my goal length


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2012)

I have so been lazy with my application but I will start back up Monday night


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 20, 2012)

CoiledByNature said:


> HELP!!!!!! I'm FREAKING OUT!!!!! Is my hair thinning????? I've been applying shapleys MTG directly to my scalp at night daily, then applying JBCO, coconut, avocado, and grapeseed oil to my hair. Then i do the green house effect over night. Also taking hairfinity vits. Soo tonight as I'm doing it I notice I can see my scalp through my hair wtf!!!!! I'm extremely scared, I've never seen this before Tonight and I do pay close attention to my sides because I'm ALWAYS wearing my hair up in a bun... I've NEVER noticed this! Could it be that because of all those thick oils it's making my strands stick to each other??? I'm hoping because I'm about to cry. In the 3 weeks I've been doing this to my hair I'm already noticing new growth. Also when I comb or brush my hair there is never any hair in the teeth or bristles. So wtf is going on. I'm supposed to be getting my sew in tomorrow and I was going to treat my hair the same but I can't risk this not knowing if it's cause my hair to come out. I'll be a plucked duck when I take it out... Someone PLEASE tell me I'm over reacting****hearts racing, about to cry **** :'( I'm posting this all over the forum. I really need answers and I really want my sew in tomorrow!




CoiledByNature Did anybody respond??? I just saw this... How are you?

If your hair is fine then loading it down with oils can make it feel thin. The hair around my perimeter is fine and curly/kinky/coily and does what yours does when it's wet and gelled. If you're not seeing any shedding or breakage maybe your hair's just weighed down. I think I'd wash and not apply heavy products just to see how it reacts. If it still seems thin maybe some of the other ladies will chime in.  I was beginning to freak out a bit but I realized that my wet gelled hair looked different from damp and/or dried hair.

I hope everything is ok.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Nov 21, 2012)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> @CoiledByNature Did anybody respond??? I just saw this... How are you?
> 
> If your hair is fine then loading it down with oils can make it feel thin. The hair around my perimeter is fine and curly/kinky/coily and does what yours does when it's wet and gelled. If you're not seeing any shedding or breakage maybe your hair's just weighed down. I think I'd wash and not apply heavy products just to see how it reacts. If it still seems thin maybe some of the other ladies will chime in. I was beginning to freak out a bit but I realized that my wet gelled hair looked different from damp and/or dried hair.
> 
> I hope everything is ok.


 
yes, turns out i was reacting and my hair was definitely weighed down with produxt..thank you for the concern


----------



## Atdow71 (Nov 29, 2012)

I've been slacking.  Applied my mix 2xs last week, I'm about to apply it in a few minutes.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 29, 2012)

I mixed up my second batch last week. I'm still applying 5-6 times per week.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 30, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> I mixed up my second batch last week. I'm still applying 5-6 times per week.



Hey xu93texas!  How is the concoction working for you?  Have you gotten any significant results!?  I admit, I have been lazy with my mix because I get tired of smelling the sulfur, I'll have to do a same day application and wash to avoid my pillowcases and head scarfs from smelling like a match, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have been too lazy with the mix.
The front section of my scalp is totally disagreeing with multiple time weekly applications of sulfur (scalp gets really dry).

I am going to have to leave this challenge, and try something else that caters better to my scalps needs. Since I already have a full batch of HTGE mixed with peppermint oil and sulfur ready for use, I will just use it once a week on my scalp before shampooing.

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 30, 2012)

KiWiStyle,


The concoction is working OK for me.  My scalp is OK with the frequent applications.  I'm still only getting 0.5 inch of growth per month, nothing significant.  Once I'm done with this batch, I'll be moving on to something else.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 30, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle,
> 
> The concoction is working OK for me.  My scalp is OK with the frequent applications.  I'm still only getting 0.5 inch of growth per month, nothing significant.  Once I'm done with this batch, I'll be moving on to something else.



Yeah me too. I only have a small amount left in my batch so I'll use it just before washing until its gone and then I'm done.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## msdeevee (Dec 2, 2012)

Not really in the challenge been a lurker since day 1.

I'm mixing up my 2nd batch today. My dear husband is loving it too. He has straight , curly hair and used to use Murray's but he says the oil lays his hair down better. 

As for growth my hair is doing well. I don't know if its the concoction but I'm gonna stick with it at least throughout the Winter.

Thanks NJoy


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 4, 2012)

Going to oil tonight and moist and seal. Here we grow y'all!!  Hang in there. 5 1/2 weeks and tryna make 12 weeks this stretch.


----------



## Atdow71 (Dec 5, 2012)

Applied my mix this morning.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm officially out of this challenge, it isn't for me.  Happy Hair Growing Ladies!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam (Dec 11, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> It was found on Amazon and this is where I ordered it earlier today.
> http://www.amazon.com/Humco-Sulfur-...id=1345409973&sr=1-1&keywords=sublimed+sulfur



I see you LHCF ladies have been buying up this product. The frequently bought together suggestion is sublimed sulphur, JBCO and emu oil 

we put our stamp everywhere we go lol


----------



## Atdow71 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm applying my mix today.  I still have 3.5 oz left in my 8 oz bottle.


----------



## LexiDior (Dec 11, 2012)

applied my mix this morning. i made my second batch a week ago and changed a few things around like switching out castor oil for tea tree oil to help my itching scalp


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2012)

Been applying my mix. I actually mixed some HTGE with my mix.


----------



## futureapl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I got a relaxer yesterday. Surprisingly, my scalp did not feel like it was on fire this time. I took Njoy's advice and used a chelating shampoo the week before my relaxer. I really do see some progress in my hair and so does my hairdresser. I have attached some pictures.


----------



## Cherry89 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey, Ive been doing this since Dec 1, I guess I can update once I post my straighten hair on Jan 1st for bhm hardcore challenge, to see If I really got an inch..


----------



## QueenAmaka (Dec 14, 2012)

I took a break from applying. No reason. Just was not focused.... started back yesterday and will be applying daily again. My hair is now in celies which I wear under my wig. HHG


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 19, 2012)

I applied last night after a few weeks of outta sight outta mind. I'm back on it though. My newgrowth needs the ease of parting through it. The oil makes it easier.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 25, 2012)

Is anyone still doing this? Did you get more growth than usual? I'm getting a relaxer (1st in 3 yrs.) tomorrow but I'm thinking of making a batch of this for next week.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 25, 2012)

RavenSR said:


> Is anyone still doing this? Did you get more growth than usual? I'm getting a relaxer (1st in 3 yrs.) tomorrow but I'm thinking of making a batch of this for next week.


 
I am. Now that I'm no longer transitioning and have cut off my frail relaxed ends, I'm able to use it on the regular.  I'm getting great growth as a natural but will have to see exactly how much when I length check next week.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm still applying my concoction several nights per week.  I will stick it out until I'm finished with this batch.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 29, 2012)

I am too. After these two batches are done I will do it again.  I made a batch then I bought a bottle of Liquid Gold. I use both mixes interchangeably.


----------



## Evo-ny (Dec 29, 2012)

Fell off almost as soon as I started, but I'm back on again. Using twice a week!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 30, 2012)

Going back to daily cowashing so, that means daily applications for me.  Mixing up a new batch.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm still doing this, I pretty much apply it every night.  I am doing it for length but also cause it reminds me to massage my scalp and the HTGE that I use in my mix has made my dandruff a thing of the past.


----------



## Evo-ny (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone who was in the 4 month challenge see any progress? I basically just restarted, so I guess I'm on a two month challenge to finish up with the rest of the 6 month challengers.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 2, 2013)

I just applied my mix.  I need to be more consistent.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm going to start back doing this. My last batch was sulfur/olive oil. This time I will use castor oil and sulfur.


----------



## regina07 (Jan 9, 2013)

NJoy, are you still using this?

I am using it 3x/week followed by 5 min scalp massage and I'm curious -- should my scalp tingle?  Should i feel anything?  Is the only way to know it's working is to see growth?

thanks!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 9, 2013)

regina07 said:


> @NJoy, are you still using this?
> 
> I am using it 3x/week followed by 5 min scalp massage and I'm curious -- should my scalp tingle? Should i feel anything? Is the only way to know it's working is to see growth?
> 
> thanks!


 
regina07

Yes, I back to using it.  My scalp does tingle when I massage it in. It eventually subsides.  And then, before washing it out in the morning, I massage it and it gives tingles anew.  I suppose not everyone is the same but, that's what happens for me.  I think it's the stimulating oils that give the tingles tho. Doubt if it's the sulfur. HTH.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 10, 2013)

I 'm still doing this 4-5 nights per week. I have enough for another week.  I'll be making another batch next week to get through February.


----------



## futureapl (Jan 21, 2013)

I orginally joined the 4 month challenge but I have continued past that. I noticed that February will make it 6 months. NJoy is 6 months the maximum time we can use this or can we continue for as long as we want? My hair has had some great progress (my sister calls it the magic potion LOL) and I don't want stop using it. I just want to make sure that there are no side effects if I use it for longer than 6 months. I apply the mixture once  a week after I wash and dc.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 21, 2013)

futureapl said:


> I orginally joined the 4 month challenge but I have continued past that. I noticed that February will make it 6 months. @NJoy is 6 months the maximum time we can use this or can we continue for as long as we want? My hair has had some great progress (my sister calls it the magic potion LOL) and I don't want stop using it. I just want to make sure that there are no side effects if I use it for longer than 6 months. I apply the mixture once a week after I wash and dc.


 
futureapl

I used it the whole year straight. Well, I started towards the end of February but still used it a whole year straight.  If it's working fine for you, going beyond 6 months should be no problem. HHG!


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm still using my mix, actually, I've been using it regularly.  I'm about to make my 2nd batch.


----------



## candie19 (Feb 7, 2013)

Does anyone know how to make this using msm liquid? That's all I could find.


----------



## Crysdon (Feb 9, 2013)

I want to make the following recipe.  Can anyone tell me if this is okay, or if I should add/take out something?

6oz JBCO
2oz Sweet Almond Oil
1 tsp Sublimed Sulfur
20 drops of Pure Orange Essential Oil

TIA


----------



## NJoy (Feb 11, 2013)

Crysdon said:


> I want to make the following recipe. Can anyone tell me if this is okay, or if I should add/take out something?
> 
> 6oz JBCO
> 2oz Sweet Almond Oil
> ...


 
Crysdon

A few quick comments. First, jbco is pretty thick so, I think you'd have a problem with getting the sulfur to mix/remix with your oil blend. I would suggest about 2-3 oz of jbco instead and adjust the remaining oil(s) to get your total of 8 oz.

Also, with essential oils, a little goes a long way. In my first mix, I got carried away with rosemary essential oil and the smell was SO strong I had to throw it out. Start with a few drops and add, if desired. I'm sure 20 drops is going to be way strong.

And lastly, I suggest you add a stimulating oil or essential oil to the mix.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Crysdon (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply NJoy.

My JBCO will arrive this week, so I'm happy I didn't make the concoction before hand.

Does this sound better?

3oz JBCO
2oz Sweet Almond Oil
3oz Extra Virgin Olive Oil
5 drops of Pure Orange Essential Oil (Is orange considered stimulating)


----------



## NJoy (Feb 11, 2013)

Crysdon said:


> Thanks for the reply NJoy.
> 
> My JBCO will arrive this week, so I'm happy I didn't make the concoction before hand.
> 
> ...



I don't think orange is stimulating.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Feb 18, 2013)

Is there a challenge for 2013. Can't seem to find it in the search engine


----------



## Luprisi (Jul 25, 2013)

So, does the original recipe calls for a teaspoon of sulfur or a tablespoon of sulfur? I might make my own mix since I've invested in so many oils lately.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jul 25, 2013)

One heaping teaspoon. And trust me it's plenty. That sulfur smell got on everything! Lol. Unfortunately I can't tell you if it works. I became pregnant shortly after starting the challenge and the smell was sickening.  I quit immediately. Hhg!


----------



## Luprisi (Jul 25, 2013)

MrsMelodyV said:


> One heaping teaspoon. And trust me it's plenty. That sulfur smell got on everything! Lol. Unfortunately I can't tell you if it works. I became pregnant shortly after starting the challenge and the smell was sickening.  I quit immediately. Hhg!



Thanks for your response! I hear you on being pregnant and dealing with smells. I couldn't even stand the smell of my chewing gum!


----------



## Crysdon (Jul 30, 2013)

The two castor oils and olive oil was starting to get too messy for me.  I just started mixing my sulphur into 8oz. of extra virgin coconut oil and using it as a pomade.  I store it in the fridge to keep it solid or next to the vent in my bedroom where the cool air comes from the AC.

Just a tip for those who are getting tired of that oily mess.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 27, 2018)

Did anyone get good results from Njoy's Growth oil?


----------



## sunflora (Jul 8, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Did anyone get good results from Njoy's Growth oil?



Did your thread regarding this go poof? Why on earth can I not find it?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 8, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Did your thread regarding this go poof? Why on earth can I not find it?


Yup, it went poof. "Why" you ask?....guess. SMH.


----------

